# Ammo Availability - UPDATES



## uga_alum_93

Let's try and keep this thread pretty current by letting the forum know when you see certain ammunition available around the state.

I went by PnR Ammo in Buford and noticed that they had a lot of .223 and .45 ACP available.  That was the first time I had been there and I was very impressed with their operation and knowledgeable staff. In addition to the stuff they make, they had a few boxes of .38 and plenty of .22 LR & WMR in both CCI and Winchester.  I got a box of 100 .22 LR "mini mags" CCI for $8 and one of the .38 boxes from some brand I had never heard of.  They are lead-nosed, target rounds so I'll try them out.  The box of 50 was $23.

Also, I just got an e-mail from Georgia Arms saying that their 9MM supply is now sufficient to process orders. 

Let us know what you guys are seeing out there...from on-line to large retailers to small dealers.  Thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Franklin's in athens.

38 spl and 357mag for $24.99/50

Bought 5 boxes to replace a recent shooting spree.


----------



## snooker1

5 boxes of Barnes 308 cal
10 boxes PMC 223
10 boxes Hornady 9 mm
10 boxes Hornady 380
5 boxes Hornady 22-250  
5 boxes Barnes 30-06
5 boxes Hornady 300 win mag

Order I placed Friday evening from GrabAGun. I checked Sportsman Guide, Midway USA, Lucky Gunner, Brownells, and a few other online places and found most were sold out of what I was looking for. 

I found lots of reloading brass and bullets online but found most places were out of the powder I was looking for.


----------



## notnksnemor

https://www.outdoorlimited.com/hand...30&search_text=&per_row=20&sortBy=8&mode=list


----------



## Semi-Pro

This needs to be a members only section or yall aint doin a lick of good. Except letting everyone else know where it is


----------



## notnksnemor

Semi-Pro said:


> This needs to be a members only section or yall aint doin a lick of good. Except letting everyone else know where it is



Everyone shouldn't be able to buy ammo?


----------



## Semi-Pro

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Everyone shouldn't be able to buy ammo?


Im just sayin theres alot more people look at this than you think. And alot of those are scooping up the ammo and resselling it. Do what yall want im good.


----------



## Jester896

hope there aren't many out there scooping up 1K rd boxes of 9mm for $440.  Hopefully they stocked up when it was $179 1K 6-8 months ago


----------



## Lukikus2

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Everyone shouldn't be able to buy ammo?



No!


----------



## Lukikus2

Semi-Pro said:


> Im just sayin theres alot more people look at this than you think. And alot of those are scooping up the ammo and resselling it. Do what yall want im good.



Like toilet paper. Good grief!


----------



## sleepr71

Unfortunately...a lot of it ends up on The ODT...at 1.5-2x retail.....


----------



## Semi-Pro

sleepr71 said:


> Unfortunately...a lot of it ends up on The ODT...at 1.5-2x retail.....


Yep


----------



## transfixer

sleepr71 said:


> Unfortunately...a lot of it ends up on The ODT...at 1.5-2x retail.....



Thankfully most of it is still listed...no one appears to be paying those prices...I know I won't !


----------



## Railroader

Went to Wally with the Wife..

A little impulse purchase, they had plenty of you're not being picky..Prices still reasonable at 16ish per box of rifle, and 5ish for shotshells.



Weapons checks, and deer season covered...


----------



## uga_alum_93

Academy Sports in Cumming was wiped out a few days ago.  I am thinking of buying on-line for the first time.  Georgia Arms is good about letting you know when there is availability.


----------



## transfixer

uga_alum_93 said:


> Academy Sports in Cumming was wiped out a few days ago.  I am thinking of buying on-line for the first time.  Georgia Arms is good about letting you know when there is availability.



  Georgia Arms website is shutdown,  due to the demand,  I just looked,   I only live about 20 mins from them,  may run out there one morning and see what they have in the little showroom,  but I don't hold out hope for much.


----------



## transfixer

I did some online looking for components over the weekend,  and found that the most common components I needed no one has in stock,   prices at least don't seem to have gone up for components,  as opposed to loaded ammo,  if you find any loaded ammo in the popular calibers its priced about twice normal price or more ,,,   Cheaper than Dirt was bad about doing this the last time there was a shortage,  now it seems other companies are following suit as well !


----------



## Jester896

I found a place that looked like they had large pistol primers in stock....they also charged a $37.00 hazmat...Midsouth is at $16 right now on their hazmat


----------



## rosewood

Last time I checked, Academy still had Winchester LP and LR in stock, didn't notice if they had small also or not.

Rosewood


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I’m ashamed to say i bought some 9mm from a guys garage yesterday for $15 a box. Last I bought at Wally world were $9. Them days are gone.


----------



## snooker1

Having a hard time finding 357 Magnum ammo.


----------



## Railroader

snooker1 said:


> Having a hard time finding 357 Magnum ammo.



2A warehouse has gray box Winchester 158sp's...


----------



## uga_alum_93

transfixer said:


> Georgia Arms website is shutdown,  due to the demand,  I just looked,   I only live about 20 mins from them,  may run out there one morning and see what they have in the little showroom,  but I don't hold out hope for much.


They sent me an e-mail about 2 weeks ago letting me know that 9mm Lugar was now available.  The status may have changed.


----------



## Nimrod71

People are driving the prices of ammo and reloading components up.  Yesterday we were sold out of 5.56 bulk ammo, but people were asking for it at any price.  I expected to sell out of the 223 soft point and target.  Customers are coming in stores and they want it at what ever price it takes to get it.  The store is paying what ever it takes to get it for the customers.  Remember the 22 hoarders, well there are others out there for the other popular rounds as well.  No one wants to be short of ammo, who wants to run out in a time of need, no one.  

Hopefully, this will all blow over and be gone after the election.  Lets all hope and pray it does.  Remember if Biden wins he has already said he will be making changes in ATF and the man he is putting in charge has already stated he will be taking our AR's and AK's.


----------



## B. White

I'm thankful last year I looked at some options of versatile powder and such in case there was a supply chain or political issue.  While it may not be the best for a lot of applications, green dot is very versatile for handgun and shotgun.  I have another or two for rifles. 

I would not buy anything now, unless I was out.  Let them get caught up with the product mix and don't buy  when at the highest.


----------



## leroy

snooker1 said:


> Having a hard time finding 357 Magnum ammo.


 
Bought some online from macks prairie wings week or so ago


----------



## Semi-Pro

Nimrod71 said:


> People are driving the prices of ammo and reloading components up.  Yesterday we were sold out of 5.56 bulk ammo, but people were asking for it at any price.  I expected to sell out of the 223 soft point and target.  Customers are coming in stores and they want it at what ever price it takes to get it.  The store is paying what ever it takes to get it for the customers.  Remember the 22 hoarders, well there are others out there for the other popular rounds as well.  No one wants to be short of ammo, who wants to run out in a time of need, no one.
> 
> Hopefully, this will all blow over and be gone after the election.  Lets all hope and pray it does.  Remember if Biden wins he has already said he will be making changes in ATF and the man he is putting in charge has already stated he will be taking our AR's and AK's.


In that case i got some 556 m193 for $1 per round. Who wants it?


----------



## frankwright

Target Sports is usually a good source of ammo with free shipping.
They are pretty well wiped out but will notify you when what you want is in stock.
I have bought from SGammo before too.
Luckily I don''t buy much ammo and make my own but components are getting tight now too.


----------



## gemcgrew

Semi-Pro said:


> In that case i got some 556 m193 for $1 per round. Who wants it?


That may be a bargain at Decembers prices.


----------



## uga_alum_93

Academy Sports in Buford had a little better availability than their store in Cumming. They did have some .30 Carbine and .22 Short & Long.  Plenty of .17  The guy at the gun counter said they get shipments in about 3 times a week.  They are expecting a shipment on Friday (tomorrow).


----------



## sleepr71

I often wonder if employees of Academy,etc don’t text/call their buddies & notify them when Ammo shipments are in & about to be put on the shelves..? In other words...if you aren’t in the clique...you probably won’t find any ammo right now at big retailers?‍


----------



## Robert28

I picked up 2 boxes of Magtech .45acp ammo locally today. They had a 2 box limit for 45 and 1 box limit for 9mm. If I don’t shoot my 9 then I have plenty of ammo, so those guns sit in the safe for now. My old Sig p229 in 40 gets carried 90% of the time now and my 1911 accompanies me sometimes since I have a decent bit of ammo for it and can still get some if I need it.


----------



## uga_alum_93

sleepr71 said:


> I often wonder if employees of Academy,etc don’t text/call their buddies & notify them when Ammo shipments are in & about to be put on the shelves..? In other words...if you aren’t in the clique...you probably won’t find any ammo right now at big retailers?‍


Maybe, but I am still a fan of their store.  I picked up a Gadsden Flag insulated Mug (like a YETI) that I love there.  Politically, I think they are more palatable than Dick's or even Walmart.


----------



## uga_alum_93

Picked up a box of .38 Special & a large box of .22LR hollow-points (350 rounds) at the Academy Sports in Cumming yesterday (Friday).


----------



## boissage

Benton Shooter Supply in Tenn had some 9 mm, .38, and some 45 acp today.


----------



## sbroadwell

This past Monday I was driving down I-20 to Birmingham, and thought about Ga. Arms in Villa Rica. Their website has been down, but I figured I'd just stop by and see what they had.
Good move - I was able to get 500 rounds of 9mm, and 500 rounds of 45 ACP.


----------



## uga_alum_93

sbroadwell said:


> This past Monday I was driving down I-20 to Birmingham, and thought about Ga. Arms in Villa Rica. Their website has been down, but I figured I'd just stop by and see what they had.
> Good move - I was able to get 500 rounds of 9mm, and 500 rounds of 45 ACP.


Good to know...thanks.


----------



## sbroadwell

They are a good outfit. I've now got full canned heat (500 round) boxes of all three of my pistol calibers. Can use these for practice, and save my limited supply of carry ammo. Lord knows when we can get anymore of that!


----------



## rosewood

Before I started rolling my own, GA Arms is all I would buy.  Used to go to gun shows just to stock up on their ammo.  Still recommend them to others and sometimes pickup powder and primers from them at gun shows if they have what I need.

Rosewood


----------



## JeffinPTC

DVOR has ammo listed today.  You have to register.  $10 shipping

https://www.dvor.com/deals-on-rifle-ammo-80-2020-08-03.html?status[]=available&page=1


----------



## pjciii

For those looking for Federal HST deep in .380. Found it here. Limit 4 per order.
https://www.sgammo.com/product/380-...dra-shok-deep-federal-premium-ammo-p380hsd1-l

Also alot of 9mm and other goodies.


----------



## Railroader

My local Wally was loaded with shotshells and camo t's.

I left with 200 each of 12 and 20 ga 7-1/2s, and 100 12ga 00buck.

Also got six new t's, 3 short and 3 long sleeve, for 5 and 6 bucks each..


----------



## notnksnemor

Outdoor limited is getting stock built back up on most calibers.


----------



## rosewood

Visited Alexander's in Blairsville this last week. They have plenty of rifle ammo. Lots of gunpowder and bullets. Very limited primers. They had plenty of 40 and they just got in some 9 m m but they did not have any 45 ACP. They also have plenty of 22 and 22 Mag.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Shot Spot in Carrollton got a big load in last week. It may be gone now, but I picked up .40, .380, and a couple different rifle rounds.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

5.56 is now trending in the $0.60-0.80 per round...pretty close to 3X normal demand price...nuts!


----------



## tr21

wow! looking at .223 today and the cheapest avail. on ammoseek was $499 for 1000. dang sure am glad i was stocking it up at $189 1000. and still have cases of 7.62 i bought when it was $89 for 1000 many years ago i think i'l be good for the big igloo....


----------



## c lloyd

city pawn shop in cartersville ga has 9 mm 250 rounds for 159 115 gr hardball also 223 7.62/39 some 40 cal and assorted shotgun shells


----------



## transfixer

c lloyd said:


> city pawn shop in cartersville ga has 9 mm 250 rounds for 159 115 gr hardball also 223 7.62/39 some 40 cal and assorted shotgun shells



   I went in there with my stepson a few weeks back,  I was impressed with the amount of guns they had in stock,  didn't really check out the ammo, but they had a good bit of reloading supplies also,


----------



## c lloyd

transfixer said:


> I went in there with my stepson a few weeks back,  I was impressed with the amount of guns they had in stock,  didn't really check out the ammo, but they had a good bit of reloading supplies also,


yes


----------



## c lloyd

c lloyd said:


> yes


yes sir he is a good man to deal with i buy all my guns form him


----------



## Jester896

no need to go to Academy on Mayhan in Tallahassee...when I turned the corner the empty shelves almost sucked up a fat kid....1 box of 150gr .30 cal Sierra....1 85gr TSX in 6mm...2 105gr ELD M in 6mm...1/2 doz boxes of 7mm booilits and a hundred + empty spots.

Turned around and looked at the factory rounds...about the same...did have a little bird shot


----------



## jrickman

I got all the 5.56 and 9mm I'll need for the apocalypse. What I can't find to save my life is some 150 grain dirty thirty (winchester pp perfered). I may hunt exclusively with the 30-06 for lack of options.


----------



## Jester896

bring your brass and swing by and load a box


----------



## tr21

got a email from Target Sports USA 30 minutes ago they got some 9mm in stock, it's gone ! and it was the expensive stuff !!!


----------



## tr21

just got a txt from target sports they have 9mm wolf 115 grain 1000rds for 499 free shipping ,better be fast if you want it though


----------



## tr21

its all gone


----------



## transfixer

tr21 said:


> just got a txt from target sports they have 9mm wolf 115 grain 1000rds for 499 free shipping ,better be fast if you want it though



  That is just crazy !   not only that people are willing to pay that price evidently ,,, but that it is priced that high to begin with ,   I bought some of that same ammo last fall for a little over $7 a box of 50,  and that was buying small quantities,,  not even 500rds.   

That price comes out to $25 a box of 50

   What kind of people are willing to pay that price ?   thats what I can't understand,   has to be people that never owned a gun or bought ammo before the pandemic ?


----------



## tr21

i don't even own a 9 just watching it for my brother, told him about it, said he wont shoot steel case. i bet when the Big Igloo gets here he'll wish he had it.


----------



## Dutch

3" 12 ga. 00 Buck is scarce as hens teeth in my area. 
I need 2-3 boxes for hunting season, but I am not going to pay 12.99+ for a box online...for Rio/Nobel/S&B 2 3/4" 00 buck.


----------



## transfixer

tr21 said:


> i don't even own a 9 just watching it for my brother, told him about it, said he wont shoot steel case. i bet when the Big Igloo gets here he'll wish he had it.



   I bought some of it last fall because it was so cheap,  it costs me at least $5 or $6 for me to reload 50rds,   so for a little over $7 a box, I can shoot plinking ammo and not worry about saving cases,  I seldom ever go to an indoor range,   and steel case ammo isn't going to hurt a quality firearm as far as I'm concerned,  pretty sure it would take a lot of rounds to ever show any real chamber wear on most guns,


----------



## Dutch

My AR's (S&W MP-15 and Colt 6920) shoot steel case without a issue. Great plinking ammo.


----------



## tr21

i agree 100% with yall about steel case not hurting a thing. my springer 45 , ar's and ak's have fired 1000's of rounds of steel cased ammo. i've had 1 45 case split and no ftf's with wolf ammo. i figure if steel case wears out a barrel i'll get a new one after 20-30k rounds


----------



## Jester896

someone did a study on steel cased ammo with 3 rifles...fire 10K in each one without cleaning I think.

this may have been it
https://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/#reliable


----------



## tr21

Jester896 said:


> someone did a study on steel cased ammo with 3 rifles...fire 10K in each one without cleaning I think.
> 
> this may have been it
> https://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/#reliable


guess i'll have to give away all my steel cased ammo then ! cause if the BLM shows up here and i'm aiming at his gold toofs and end up hitting him in the forehead that's not acceptable at all !


----------



## transfixer

The steel case stuff from Russia does burn dirty,,  but I've had various 7.62x39 steel case stuff for years,,  still have probably 1k of Chinese stuff from the 80's,  most of which is copper washed steel core,   got at least 1k of Russian hp's in white boxes,  and a couple thousand or more of assorted wolf, tula and brown bear stuff,   I've shot quite a bit of it over the years,, and not really had any issues that come to mind,  I'm sure I've had a misfire here or there,  in my ak or sks, but my AR has an enhanced firing pin and I've not had an issue with it firing any of it,  

   I've got a couple hundred maybe of Tula 75gr hp .223  that I haven't shot yet,  bought it because I was told it was capable of acceptable accuracy, and saw a video where someone proved that.    I've shot some of the 9mm wolf,  but not much yet.


----------



## NickDeer

uga_alum_93 said:


> Academy Sports in Cumming was wiped out a few days ago.  I am thinking of buying on-line for the first time.  Georgia Arms is good about letting you know when there is availability.


Couldn’t find squat at that academy


----------



## ucfireman

My latest purchases.


----------



## specialk

flynlow said:


> I paid $626 yesterday for a 50rd box of 124gr 9mm fmj...and I got a free gun with it




Hi-Point?...


----------



## specialk

ucfireman said:


> My latest purchases.



you need guns and ammo to go into that particular walmart....


----------



## tr21

specialk said:


> you need guns and ammo to go into that particular walmart....


i didn't see it was Union City ! he's brave for even stepping foot in there


----------



## transfixer

the two Academy sports near me still have shotgun ammo , usually plenty of it,  at least 12's and 20's,   I have seen 22 ammo in one of them recently,   I'm surprised woke Walmart is still selling 22 ammo ,,  thought they were going to quit selling pistol ammo ?    I guess those execs that make those decisions are too stupid to know there are 22 pistols out there ?


----------



## rosewood

transfixer said:


> the two Academy sports near me still have shotgun ammo , usually plenty of it,  at least 12's and 20's,   I have seen 22 ammo in one of them recently,   I'm surprised woke Walmart is still selling 22 ammo ,,  thought they were going to quit selling pistol ammo ?    I guess those execs that make those decisions are too stupid to know there are 22 pistols out there ?


I have pistols in .270 win, 7mm-08, 35 rem.   They are single shots though...


----------



## rosewood

tr21 said:


> i didn't see it was Union City ! he's brave for even stepping foot in there


Maybe it depends on the time of the day?


----------



## rosewood

transfixer said:


> guess those execs that make those decisions are too stupid to know there are 22 pistols out there ?


Shhh...


----------



## rosewood

We may be looking at this all wrong.  It may be a positive thing that Walmart isn't selling pistol ammo and Academy and such are out.  The gang bangers can't steal ammo for their 9's (the preferred gang banger round), they can't buy it because it isn't available locally and they can't buy it online for higher prices cause they can't get a credit card and it is too expensive.

The rest of us have enough defensive ammo to get by and just can't replenish our plinking stock reasonably.

This may result in less drive buys, or at least less rounds fired....

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> The camo one


I have that one in 10mm.  The Carbine.  Love it too!


----------



## transfixer

rosewood said:


> We may be looking at this all wrong.  It may be a positive thing that Walmart isn't selling pistol ammo and Academy and such are out.  The gang bangers can't steal ammo for their 9's (the preferred gang banger round), they can't buy it because it isn't available locally and they can't buy it online for higher prices cause they can't get a credit card and it is too expensive.
> 
> The rest of us have enough defensive ammo to get by and just can't replenish our plinking stock reasonably.
> 
> This may result in less drive buys, or at least less rounds fired....
> 
> Rosewood



  I would agree with that ,  except they have no problem going to a gun store for their gats and ammo,,,, I was at Appalachian Gun and pawn in Jasper ,Ga about a month ago,, and there was a whole car load of them in there , wanting to buy guns and ammo,  and they seem to have no problem throwing around cash,   they looked as out of place as a street walker in a convent,,,, lol


----------



## tr21

target sports has 9mm defense rds for $27 a box, just got txt. i aint payin it !


----------



## tr21

even at that price 40 boxes sold out in 15 min. crazy


----------



## tr21

they just got cci brass cased 124 fmj 1000 for $551 if your a member if their club  599 if not a member


----------



## tr21

never mind 23 cases sold in under 3 min.


----------



## tr21

funny thing though they've got hornady 223 for $1 a round, been in stock for over a hour !!


----------



## bullgator

An hour ago Natchez had CCI 9mm 124gr for $299/1000. Called right away and they were sold out. Aimsurplus has 9mm PPU for $15.95 a box now.


----------



## transfixer

bullgator said:


> An hour ago Natchez had CCI 9mm 124gr for $299/1000. Called right away and they were sold out. Aimsurplus has 9mm PPU for $15.95 a box now.



 $15.95 isn't so bad I guess,  when you consider it used to sell for probably $8 or $9 a box pre-pandemic,  but $25 to $30 for 50rds is utterly ridiculous !   It must be clueless first time gun owners that are paying those prices ?


----------



## tr21

just checked natchez and it showed in stock until you added it to your cart, then said its out of stock.


----------



## lampern

transfixer said:


> $15.95 isn't so bad I guess,  when you consider it used to sell for probably $8 or $9 a box pre-pandemic,  but $25 to $30 for 50rds is utterly ridiculous !   It must be clueless first time gun owners that are paying those prices ?



Yeah I don't understand who is paying these inflated prices?


----------



## tr21

me either, guess the joggers are stocking up for a fight, being it's the 9 mil. i personally wouldn't use a 9 because when i shoot him in his gold toof i don't  want to just knock his toof out, i want my 45 to remove the top and back of his head ...


----------



## bullgator

Went to Shooters World in Tampa yesterday. They had 9mm for $50/box.


----------



## Jester896

Wasn't it MidwayUSA that was getting $1,499 per 1K of Federal Law Enforcement Frangible


----------



## tr21

Jester896 said:


> Wasn't it MidwayUSA that was getting $1,499 per 1K of Federal Law Enforcement Frangible


aint no way !


----------



## ucfireman

I went about 0830 on Thursday. Left my 22mag rifle and 12ga semi in the truck in the back window. Was worried it would be gone but I shopped quick. 
I thought 555 .22HP for 21 and change wasn't too bad, took all they had. I needed some higher velocity for skeet so took what they had over 1300fps. Bought the 2 .22 mag and left 2 on the shelf. Same price I paid last year so I was ok with that. 

I work there and honestly, other than getting your car stolen its not too bad. We do get the occasional shooting but its usually idiot on idiot and retaliation for be "dissed". There is a bit of stealing that goes on there but UCPD is pretty good at getting them, they still doing police work and not sitting by. 
Truly I feel more un safe at the Centerville store by my dads than UC.


----------



## Jester896

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1022726068

and they are factory seconds


----------



## tr21

i think my 3k rds of wolf 223 will do just fine. along with the 4k 7.62 wolf. i aint got $1500 in the whole batch.....i wonder how many they've sold at that price


----------



## Jester896

it's a special run ammo...both my eyebrows raised up when I saw it...not your average 62gr .223 round


----------



## Dutch

Got 6 boxes of 12ga 00 Buck from Academy (online) today...$48 with shipping. Delivered in 2 days.


----------



## Jester896

I scored really bigly today... .223 (100), 7.62x39 (3K), 9mm (?), .38SPL (?), .357 (200), .45ACP Surp Ball (500) dem black claws (125), .45ACP+P (?)

still need to go through it all.  I might need to look for somebody off the deep end..maybe I can throw um a life saver


----------



## treemanjohn

flynlow said:


> People have gone off the deep end over ammo. Take a look in the classifieds for proof.
> 
> That is all.


I don't think they've gone off the deep end, but time will tell.  Theres a lot of concerned people in America

Seriously get in to reloading folks


----------



## transfixer

It'll be pretty difficult to get into reloading now,  unless you find someone selling a setup they just don't use anymore,  components are as difficult to find as reasonably priced ammo, the most in demand components are nearly impossible to find, small rifle primers,  components for .223 and .300bo,  not to mention virtually any components for pistol calibers,


----------



## Jester896

not sure why everyone is so against capitalism when it affects them or don't if you don't buy.  There is currently about 3 times as many people buyng...why wouldn't you expect it to be 3 times higher than normal...gouging?


----------



## tr21

i see 9mm selling for $700 a 1000 selling out in 3 minutes at target sports. if people are willing to pay it, the prices wont be coming down anytime soon. go to ammoseek.com and see the cheapest prices there crazy


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> not sure why everyone is so against capitalism when it affects them or don't if you don't buy.  There is currently about 3 times as many people buyng...why wouldn't you expect it to be 3 times higher than normal...gouging?



  if people are willing to pay 3 or 4 times normal price then I guess more power to them,  this isn't a case of  " they absolutely can't do without it " ,   which is the case with gas , water, or other necessities which are in demand after a natural disaster.  that is what comes to mind when I think of " price gouging" , asking a lot higher price because you know someone absolutely cannot do without it ,,, 

    There are many more people buying ammo now yes,  many who probably aren't aware that the same stuff they are paying .50 to .75 cents a round for,,    used to sell for .15 to .20 cents a round ,,,,  I've seen prices of over $1.00 a round for Russian 7.62x39 ammo that used to sell for .20 cents a round a year ago,  I bought Wolf 9mm fmj  last year for a little over $7 a box ,,  just to plink with,  now people are getting $25-$30 or more for the same stuff ,,,,    smh


----------



## Jester896

just asking...if I had 3K rounds of 7.62X39 brass cased rounds and sold them @ $7.25 a box I wouldn't be gouging anyone?


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> just asking...if I had 3K rounds of 7.62X39 brass cased rounds and sold them @ $7.25 a box I wouldn't be gouging anyone?



  Being brass cased that would be a good price,  especially now,  would even be a good price during normal times I would think ?


----------



## Jester896

so it doesn't matter if I paid $.08 a round? I'm not gouging anyone?


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> so it doesn't matter if I paid $.08 a round? I'm not gouging anyone?



  lol,,,, no,  but you might want to send whoever you bought it from a Christmas card !      

  I'm guessing you bought a package deal, for one price ?   in that case what you have in those rounds depends on what you get out of the other stuff ?   or what value you put on the other stuff at least ,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn

Nothing is life ever gets cheaper. I have cases of 1000 7.62x39 that bought for 149 around 2008. Everyone use to complain about .22lr hoarders and how they should be shot. Well prices are even higher today. The scamdemic and now the riots raised priced and they won't be going down for a while

Buy reloading stuff today and you won't cry tomorrow.  Get on a back order list. Check ebay. You won't steal it though


----------



## treemanjohn

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dillon-RL5...721961?hash=item2af2d5c3a9:g:-HYAAOSw5ZBWIUzF


----------



## tr21

Jester896 said:


> just asking...if I had 3K rounds of 7.62X39 brass cased rounds and sold them @ $7.25 a box I wouldn't be gouging anyone?


i've still got cases from when you got them for $89 1000 at the gun shows !


----------



## Lilly001

I'm glad I stocked up over the years when I found good deals.
My brother used to say I was foolish to put my money in ammo.
"You can always pick up ammo" he used to say.
Now he begs it from me so he can take the grand kids shooting.


----------



## transfixer

I've been reloading for almost 40yrs,  got dies for calibers I no longer own,  stocked up on brass and components for 9mm and 40cal years ago,  didn't have much .223 till about 5yrs ago,  I've had 7.62x39 since the mid 80's,  still have a case of copper washed stuff,  I haven't done much shooting as far as practice since last fall,  don't want to shoot up stuff I might need later.  I've got enough components for everything now ,  I don't feel like I'm short on anything,  I've bought loaded ammo over the years when I saw a good price,  if I wanted to sell some of it now I could make a good profit !  much better than any savings account thats for sure !


----------



## Jester896

how can you take advantage of someone when you tell them what you want for it and they buy it.  We have had all of those disasters you spoke of this year.  If they could buy it somewhere else and didn't.. how is that taking advantage.

I think I understand gouging...transfixer described it well.  If I have 1K 9mm rounds...that I don't need....because I have 10K more...what are they worth to you if you don't think you have enough...are you adding to your 6K rounds?  Or did you just buy your first 9mm and need a box or 2 to check function? You have TP, paper towels, fire extinguishers..bottled water...at least 72-96 hours of food...buying bullets is no different.


----------



## ucfireman

Sad thing is I cant afford to shoot the ammo I bought that was cheap, because I can't afford to replace it.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> how can you take advantage of someone when you tell them what you want for it and they buy it.  We have had all of those disasters you spoke of this year.  If they could buy it somewhere else and didn't.. how is that taking advantage.
> 
> I think I understand gouging...transfixer described it well.  If I have 1K 9mm rounds...that I don't need....because I have 10K more...what are they worth to you if you don't think you have enough...are you adding to your 6K rounds?  Or did you just buy your first 9mm and need a box or 2 to check function? You have TP, paper towels, fire extinguishers..bottled water...at least 72-96 hours of food...buying bullets is no different.


It’s just market fluctuations. Those that think it‘s not going to get better anytime soon will pay today’s prices to have a supply they feel they need. Those that think it will get better soon will wait it out until then. These are in demand commodities with a market responding to supply and demand, just like any other commodity. 
I choose not to pay 2x normal price because I’m generally in a position not to have to. If I do need something I realize I’m likely going to pay at least a premium for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sleepr71

I’m holding tight on what little ammo I have. Focusing more sustenance Food ,Fuel,and medical supplies. Emergency shelter Options. We Can’t eat ammo...?‍


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


> How is that _not_ taking advantage when a seller knows how bad they need it so he jacks it up to whatever he thinks they will pay.



if you are referring to across the counter new gun sales...my LGS can't buy ammo hardly and if he is able it is high as giraffe kahonies...because of supply and demand...and it goes to the bigger shops first.  He tries to give away a box of ammo to a first time gun buyer.  

Don't buy it...it will come down....look how many neck beards got stuck with all that high priced .22LR...some of the still haven't financially recovered



sleepr71 said:


> We Can’t eat ammo...?‍



but you can use it to eat...


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> Don't buy it...it will come down....look how many neck beards got stuck with all that high priced .22LR...some of the still haven't financially recovered.



 I know a guy that bought 4 or 5 AR's back around the time Obama was elected,  paid over $1000 for them if I remember right,   run of the mill $500 type rifles,   not sure if he ever got rid of them without losing money. 

  I'm actually surprised the ammo buying hasn't slowed down a bit,  I think it may have a little,  I'm seeing ads in the classified that are saying " price drop"   a bit more lately,,    still high priced to me,  but evidently less than they were asking ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

transfixer said:


> I know a guy that bought 4 or 5 AR's back around the time Obama was elected,  paid over $1000 for them if I remember right,   run of the mill $500 type rifles,   not sure if he ever got rid of them without losing money.
> 
> I'm actually surprised the ammo buying hasn't slowed down a bit,  I think it may have a little,  I'm seeing ads in the classified that are saying " price drop"   a bit more lately,,    still high priced to me,  but evidently less than they were asking ?



I monitor the prices on 5.56 on Ammoseek, and it has steadily risen to above $0.60 per round on the low end...M193 is $0.64 per round right now which is the cheapest.  When supply exceeds demand, you should be able to buy quality 5.56 for $0.28-0.38 per round mainstream.  So we are running about 2X normal prices right now...


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


> So basically what you're saying is your LGS is being taken advantage of too? Can't get it, high when he can, goes to bigger stores? All true, but this is just another form of being taken advantage of that you've been arguing against.
> 
> Don't get me wrong about buying it, I'm still buying it ever chance I get, when I find it still at a normal or average price but even then I'm not loading my truck with as much as I can haul. I'm buying a couple/few boxes here and there the same as I've been doing for years. I'm in no way desperate enough to pay scamdemic prices for anything, much less ammo.



yes sir...I'm not trying to be argumentative or anything like that.  I just don't see it as gouging.  You may "feel" gouged but you are not.  What transfixer described is gouging and not the same thing...it is just standard market fluctuations. 

I buy when it is right...I cut back on on use...I have loaded ammo...I can make plenty more...it wasn't hard for me to do and isn't hard for anyone else to do....all natural things one would do when things are lean.  If you run around with your pants halfway down..don't complain when they fall down because you have to do whatever it takes to get them back up...you should have pulled them up as you went along and cinched them up as needed...is everyone the same...no sir...such as life.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

flynlow said:


> Because if I'm not mistaken a considerable percentage of people buying today are first timers and mostly clueless. You and I and most people on this forum are in a much better position than they are. You don't hear many on here saying they are happy to pay whatever anyone is asking but how many times have you heard about people who just bought their first firearm buying it at any price. I've heard it quite a bit. How is that _not_ taking advantage when a seller knows how bad they need it so he jacks it up to whatever he thinks they will pay.



It matters not whether you are new or not.  It is supply and demand, and about education.  If you wait, and roll the dice, you live with the result.  Guns and ammo are not essentials, sales do not grow with the population like consumables, and they are going to cost more when there is more demand.  The simple fact is that many dealers cannot get the stock to sell, so they have to price it higher to keep it from flying off the shelves.  I don't begrudge them, they are running a business.  Everyone should sell at the price someone is willing to pay.  That's equilibrium.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> how can you take advantage of someone when you tell them what you want for it and they buy it.  We have had all of those disasters you spoke of this year.  If they could buy it somewhere else and didn't.. how is that taking advantage.
> 
> I think I understand gouging...transfixer described it well.  If I have 1K 9mm rounds...that I don't need....because I have 10K more...what are they worth to you if you don't think you have enough...are you adding to your 6K rounds?  Or did you just buy your first 9mm and need a box or 2 to check function? You have TP, paper towels, fire extinguishers..bottled water...at least 72-96 hours of food...buying bullets is no different.


Items are worth EXACTLY what one person is willing to sell them for and what another person is willing to pay for them. Can't gouge the willing and any that feels a price is too much for an item does not have to buy the item.


----------



## tr21

flynlow said:


> Just because there's more people buying it and paying 3 times or more than normal doesn't equate to being "against capitalism." Just means some people are taking advantage of others' misfortune. Happens every time there's a panic whether it's a natural disaster, a political scare, or pandemic. Gouging? You bet. Especially when it can be had at a retailer for normal prices if you shop around.


i bet if you were selling your car and it was valued at say $10k and 100 people came to buy it and offered you more because they wanted it and there were so many people wanting it , that you would take the most you could get gouging the person who bought it and you wouldn't even feel bad about it. and i bet if they were to put it on a auction they'd get even more for it..


----------



## bullethead

flynlow said:


> Because if I'm not mistaken a considerable percentage of people buying today are first timers and mostly clueless. You and I and most people on this forum are in a much better position than they are. You don't hear many on here saying they are happy to pay whatever anyone is asking but how many times have you heard about people who just bought their first firearm buying it at any price. I've heard it quite a bit. How is that _not_ taking advantage when a seller knows how bad they need it so he jacks it up to whatever he thinks they will pay.


How many people do you know now, that are well supplied with ammo,  would part with the ammo at the price they paid for that ammo previously (be it a year ago or 30 years ago) to every newbie that is just getting into the game?
We were all "newbies" at one point. When 7.62x39 was $89/1200 rnds in 1990 someone paid $60 for the same stuff back in 1982.
I have given a "starter" box of ammo away to family and friends many times. But if some random newbie wants a case of something he is going to pay current going prices...and he will be so happy that he will brag how he saved on $hipping.


----------



## treemanjohn

For all the people complaining about gouging why don't you sell your ammunition today for inflated pricing and buy it back at your projected bottom???? 

Price gouging simply does not exist. It's just an easy excuse for people to complain when they can't buy something cheap.


----------



## bullgator

A friend of mine in the construction business needed plywood a few weeks back. Went and bought it.....no problem. Two days later he needed a few more for an unexpected problem on the job. Went back to the same place (Lowe’s?) and it was almost 3x what it was two days earlier. Why?, because of the hurricane that hit Louisiana. The market changed on him that fast.

When/if this ammo situation should return to normal, a lot of people will have learned a lesson and stock up during the good times. There will always be people who will learn these lessons in times like these.

If I take on a new venture or hobby, I’m sure I’ll go through a newby learning curve and pay for that lesson in the same way.


----------



## rosewood

I think as some others have said, new gun buyers don't know what they "should" cost.  They want it, so they buy it.  Have noticed this with my neighbor, he is just now getting into guns and he has paid some high prices for ammo.  He didn't know that wasn't the normal price, so he paid it without question.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

treemanjohn said:


> For all the people complaining about gouging why don't you sell your ammunition today for inflated pricing and buy it back at your projected bottom????
> 
> Price gouging simply does not exist. It's just an easy excuse for people to complain when they can't buy something cheap.


Because then we would be hypocrites.



Per Dictionary.com
Price Gouging
*noun*
an act or instance of charging customers too high a price for goods or services, especially when demand is high and supplies are limited:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

rosewood said:


> Because then we would be hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> Per Dictionary.com
> *noun*
> an act or instance of charging customers too high a price for goods or services, especially when demand is high and supplies are limited:



This is supply and demand, not gouging.  Gouging is when you have no other choice but to buy the product at a high price, like gasoline or water before crossing the desert.  You don't have to buy more ammo and it isn't something that is required to be used every day like TP.  Someone is paying what it is worth to them to have a safety net.  Safety nets are not cheap right now.


----------



## JustUs4All

When demand is high and supply is limited the market itself will drive prices up.  That is how Capitalism works.  Always has and always will.  It is only gouging if you have not prepared yourself properely and don't like it. 

It is always easier to blame the other guy.


----------



## rosewood

I think the problem most folks don't like is those guys that go to the ammo stores waiting for them to open, then buy everything on the shelf then sell it for inflated prices.  That is the rub most folks have.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is supply and demand, not gouging.  Gouging is when you have no other choice but to buy the product at a high price, like gasoline or water before crossing the desert.  You don't have to buy more ammo and it isn't something that is required to be used every day like TP.  Someone is paying what it is worth to them to have a safety net.  Safety nets are not cheap right now.


I was just quoting the definition, interpret it  how you will.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

rosewood said:


> I was just quoting the definition, interpret it  how you will.



Understood, I wasn't trying to be combative...just noting that ammo isn't something any of us for the most part use every day...at least in large quantities...so it is a nice to have vs. an essential product...so it is hard to gouge on an insurance policy...


----------



## treemanjohn

rosewood said:


> I think the problem most folks don't like is those guys that go to the ammo stores waiting for them to open, then buy everything on the shelf then sell it for inflated prices.  That is the rub most folks have.
> 
> Rosewood


Because it's not available through their distributors. You have to eat and pay your rent, employees, and utilities. Small Business is expensive and it's the American dream for some

The people really killing this country and economy are the people that continually shop at places like Walmart who purposely take advantage by lowering their prices (well below wholesale) on high demand commodities only to sucker you into spending your money on aisles an aisles of over priced chinese garbage


----------



## rosewood

treemanjohn said:


> Because it's not available through their distributors. You have to eat and pay your rent, employees, and utilities. Small Business is expensive and it's the American dream for some


I am totally not seeing how this responds to my post.  I am not talking about dealers, I am talking about the average flipper.


----------



## treemanjohn

rosewood said:


> I am totally not seeing how this responds to my post.  I am not talking about dealers, I am talking about the average flipper.


It's all the same. Dealers buy form Walmart and take it to their stores also. I don't see anything wrong with flipping anything. I flip stuff every day. We all have to eat and provide for our families


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I am totally not seeing how this responds to my post.  I am not talking about dealers, I am talking about the average flipper.


It’s the same situation. You put out money for something of value to you. At the price you paid it’s worth keeping and using. If your going to let it go you expect to make something .....current going rate. The average guy can’t replace it any easier than the dealer can.


----------



## bullgator

Also, a lot of these flippers get caught holding the bag when prices correct back down and sometimes dump stuff at a loss. Are we supposed to bail them out then?


----------



## bullethead

bullgator said:


> Also, a lot of these flippers get caught holding the bag when prices correct back down and sometimes dump stuff at a loss. Are we supposed to bail them out then?


It all evens out after a while unless some are able to hang onto it long enough until the next crisis...which seems to be about every fours years.


----------



## Jester896

just got the same report from the Destin area...got 2 boxes of 2 3/4 .410 buck


----------



## bullgator

We have a gun shop in town with plenty of ammo......all overpriced! They have cases of Russian 7.62x39 for $20 a box that don’t seem to be selling. Same for 9mm at $49for a box of 50. The market is working, if it’s too high people don’t buy. Honestly for me I think a 25-30% premium markup is about the max I could justify during these times. For people caught short or just diving in that premium tolerance may be more.


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


> $1/rd for 9mm is gouging at it's finest whether you pay it or not.



I agree $1/rd is high as Giraffe Antlers...however ...neither one of use know what they paid for it and the shipping to get it to them.  Even if they are only making $.10 on each round they aren't gouging anyone.  You seem to make the assumption that they only paid $.20 or less a round delivered and accuse them of gouging.


----------



## tr21

i just dont understand all this talk about gouging, it seems y'all think anyone who sells something for more than they paid for it it's gouging ! i have no problem with selling something for what you can get for it, be it $10 or $100. something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.if there's 1000 boxes available its gonna be cheaper than if there's only 5 boxes, just the way it is. you know what if the dealers get $2000 a case for 9mm, good for them, wish i had enough to sell. i aint going to buy it unless i just have to have it. now when they come put a gun to your head and make you buy it at $2000 a case we got a problem. my dad used to complain about how much the gas stations charged for gas, and how much they were making off gas. i told him to go buy a gas station and sell it for what he thought was a fair price, he would shut up when i'd tell him the customers would appreciate him, he'd be broke but liked by the customers....  so if you think this is gouging, go out yourself and buy up all the ammo you can get and sell it for what you feel is a fair price. i bet you charge more than you pay for it !!!


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


> It's hard to believe anyone doesn't understand this.



I find it hard to believe someone seems so angry and thinks everyone is gouging everyone else because theirs is higher than the next guy.

Spoke with my LGS friend last night....some days he can sell 9mm for $14.99...some days he has to sell it for $24.99.  It all depends on where he is able to get it from.  Sometimes he has to pay freight and sometimes he doesn't.  He is able to buy 1 cs a week from the suppliers that have it.


----------



## tr21

flynlow said:


> Some people clearly don't mind taking advantage of others. I just paid $.069/rnd for brass case 7.62x39 hunting grade Herters at a retailer. There is cheap steel case for as much as $2/rd over in the classifieds if you'd like to go take advantage of it while it's still hot, I'm sure he wouldn't mind you paying a lot, and I mean a lot, more for it then he did.


like i said go out and buy it yourself. then you sell it for what you think is a fair price. i guess i gouge and get gouged every single day. i buy stock and sell it for what i think is the most i can get for it,gouging the person who buys it. sometimes after i buy it it goes way down, i guess whoever sold it to me gouged me. i guess if you have a car that the blue book price is $10k and the ones for sale are going for $15k you would sell yours for $10k wouldn't you , you gouger !  and if you've had your house for 20yrs and paid $150k and sell it , i know you wont try to get the going price for it, because you'd be gouging whoever buys it. $69 a 1000 for brass cased 7.62 really thats 1970 prices you did real good on that....


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I find it hard to believe someone seems so angry and thinks everyone is gouging everyone else because theirs is higher than the next guy.
> 
> Spoke with my LGS friend last night....some days he can sell 9mm for $14.99...some days he has to sell it for $24.99.  It all depends on where he is able to get it from.  Sometimes he has to pay freight and sometimes he doesn't.  He is able to buy 1 cs a week from the suppliers that have it.


I think most folks understand that.  The issue is those folks that buy it for $14.99 and sell it for $50.  Making a profit is fine, but when you are marking things up 100% or more of what you are paying because you can get your hands on it before the next guy, that is what ticks folks off.

We saw this after Sandy Hook in the .22LR shortage.   Academy was still selling a 500 round brick for $25.  Folks would line up at the door when the truck came in and buy all they had.  They would then sell it for $50-100 on ODT, gunbroker etc.  Basically, they were buying up all the supply so others couldn't get it and then jacking up the price.  Working folks that couldn't line up at the door missed out on buying the ammo and had to pay jacked up prices to get it.  That is what I consider gouging, not turning a modest profit.  These kind of practices are what caused the shortage to start with.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Here in lies why I am not in sales.  I can't in good conscience mark prices up like that and sleep at night.  

Rosewood


----------



## tr21

oh and if that was a wrong and you meant .69 you not only got gouged you had your stool pushed in, because i used to get it for $100 a 1000 and you just paid $690 i'd take it back if i were you and tell them they are gouging you. i'm willing to bet your not a business man are you ?


----------



## tr21

rosewood said:


> I think most folks understand that.  The issue is those folks that buy it for $14.99 and sell it for $50.  Making a profit is fine, but when you are marking things up 100% or more of what you are paying because you can get your hands on it before the next guy, that is what ticks folks off.
> 
> We saw this after Sandy Hook in the .22LR shortage.   Academy was still selling a 500 round brick for $25.  Folks would line up at the door when the truck came in and buy all they had.  They would then sell it for $50-100 on ODT, gunbroker etc.  Basically, they were buying up all the supply so others couldn't get it and then jacking up the price.  Working folks that couldn't line up at the door missed out on buying the ammo and had to pay jacked up prices to get it.  That is what I consider gouging, not turning a modest profit.  These kind of practices are what caused the shortage to start with.
> 
> Rosewood


i guess i look at it as i should of been 10 minutes earlier and he was the lucky one ...


----------



## Jester896

it is kinda odd that people that aren't in business can dictate what people in business should do...I thought this was MERICA...not a Socialist State


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> it is kinda odd that people that aren't in business can dictate what people in business should do...I thought this was MERICA...not a Socialist State


People that don't own guns dictate what those that have them can do.....

Lots of politicians are not in business but write the laws regarding them.  That is the way a Republic works apparently.

As for dictating, we aren't doing that, we are just complaining.  That is our right.


----------



## tr21

rosewood said:


> People that don't own guns dictate what those that have them can do.....
> 
> Lots of politicians are not in business but write the laws regarding them.  That is the way a Republic works apparently.
> 
> As for dictating, we aren't doing that, we are just complaining.  That is our right.


that is not whats running prices up. it's the craziness going on in this country and the upcoming big igloo. i dont believe it matters who wins the election. if Biden wins they will burn the country because he will do nothing about it and if he loses they will burn it in protest. thats whats running the prices up, if you prepared earlier your good, if you didn't you have to pay or pray. call it what you will it's part of life prices are determined by supply and demand. if it's too high people wont buy it and prices go down, if sellers cant keep it on the shelf prices go up. it is what it is, we all want to buy cheap and when we sell we want the most we can get....


----------



## Geezer Ray

It's called capitalism and it works well for all. Don't like the price don't buy it. Just like your pay check, don't like the money don't work there. Or get all the pay you deserve, hold out for the highest pay possible as long as you can. Or give your work away because it's fair. It all works out.


----------



## JustUs4All

These "gouging" situations generally follow the Bigger Fool Theory.  First a fool acquires something then he looks for a bigger fool to sell it to.  Sometimes works out in favor of the fool and sometimes it works out in favor of the bigger fool.

Folks that do really well in business are good at figuring which side of that transaction to be on.


----------



## NE GA Pappy




----------



## Jester896

defensive?  possibly...then I operate my own business and it rubs me a little when someone believes what you do when they really don't know just what the market does.  Angry...no sir..but then I'm not here complaining about prices


----------



## tr21

got a txt from target sports they got 9mm venom 115gr fmj 1000 for $500. clicked on it as soon as i got it,it's gone, obviously they aint charging enough for it.when it sells out in less than a minute


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I wouldn't mind having a bit more ammo, but $60 plus shipping for 50 rounds of FMJ?

not me


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> defensive?  possibly...then I operate my own business and it rubs me a little when someone believes what you do when they really don't know just what the market does.  Angry...no sir..but then I'm not here complaining about prices


But you are complaining about us complaining....

Just goes to show we can agree on a lot of things, but then there are things we disagree on.  That is what Makes America Great.

Rosewood


----------



## tr21

flynlow said:


> $.69/rd for _brass_ case herters is very reasonable these days and has been for some time before the 2020 plandemic. I'd be willing to bet that $100/1000 is either Russian steel case and/or you bought it what, 20-25 yrs ago? You certainly can't buy it that cheap today from nobody or nowhere. I used to buy gasoline for $0.99/gal too, what's your point? And yes, I am a business man. Isn't most everyone who works?


yes i bought it back in the 90's. my point is gouging is if you have to have something in a life or death situation, you seem to have a problem with getting the most you can for something.


----------



## rosewood

So, are you guys saying it is ok to buy up all the supply at the reasonable prices, then resell it at double or triple the price.  That is just Capitalism?  Sounds more like a monopoly of sort to me.

Again, I don't have a problem with making profit.  Selling it at 20% or so profit is fine, but the 100 or 200% is ridiculous especially when you bought all the supply.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896




----------



## NE GA Pappy

rosewood said:


> So, are you guys saying it is ok to buy up all the supply at the reasonable prices, then resell it at double or triple the price.  That is just Capitalism?  Sounds more like a monopoly of sort to me.
> 
> Again, I don't have a problem with making profit.  Selling it at 20% or so profit is fine, but the 100 or 200% is ridiculous especially when you bought all the supply.
> 
> Rosewood



most businesses can't survive on a 20% margin.  The latest figures in our industry is that the burden for shelving inventory is somewhere around 12%.  Then you have to add on fixed overhead, payroll and other costs.  It takes somewhere in the 26% gross profit margin just to break even.  That means if I work hard all year, and have a 26% gross margin, I worked for nothing that year.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> So, are you guys saying it is ok to buy up all the supply at the reasonable prices, then resell it at double or triple the price.  That is just Capitalism?  Sounds more like a monopoly of sort to me.
> 
> Again, I don't have a problem with making profit.  Selling it at 20% or so profit is fine, but the 100 or 200% is ridiculous especially when you bought all the supply.
> 
> Rosewood


no sir...I am saying if you have an opportunity to buy something at a lower price that you know will sell for a higher price...then do so..I hope that it is profitable for you..nobody should dictate/tell you what you should be able to charge for it based on what you paid for it.

The one buying it all is risking a great deal especially if he bought it higher than he normally could have...to resell it...he may end up loosing skin if the market changes...are you going to complain when he looses money? Or just when he makes it?


----------



## bullgator

Nobody likes what’s going on with SOME ammo prices, specifically 9mm, .45, and .223. Let’s forget that for a minute and talk about what buying opportunities are out there. AR magazines are plentiful and affordable. That hasn’t always been the case, so those that need/want them need to buy now so they aren’t complaining the next time they become scarce. Less popular ammo is still generally fair priced, go buy it now instead of complaining about what you can’t get. I see 44mag, 44 special, 10mm, 357 Sig, .243, etc. all day long. In the market for a .22 or nice bolt action rifle.....Now’s the time to buy. Scope and other accessories are regular price and even on sale.


----------



## rosewood

NE GA Pappy said:


> most businesses can't survive on a 20% margin.  The latest figures in our industry is that the burden for shelving inventory is somewhere around 12%.  Then you have to add on fixed overhead, payroll and other costs.  It takes somewhere in the 26% gross profit margin just to break even.  That means if I work hard all year, and have a 26% gross margin, I worked for nothing that year.


Maybe 20% was a low number, but that still isn't 100-200%.  I assume most businesses have a % they shoot for during normal times.  Why change that number when times are tough?  I think most reputable businesses stick with their %, the complaint is those that jack up to ridiculous prices because they can.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> The one buying it all is risking a great deal especially if he bought it higher than he normally could have...to resell it...he may end up loosing skin if the market changes...are you going to complain when he looses money?


Nope, I am going to laugh.  Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Jester896

exactly!
just cause you don't like it...doesn't mean it is wrong


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Why change that number when times are tough?
> 
> Rosewood



What if they didn't...what if it still reflects the price they had to pay


----------



## Jester896

Brother I sleep fine at night..read that last sentence in the quote you used one more time. The little ole lady didn't have to buy it.


----------



## JustUs4All

flynlow said:


> I only have a problem with it when someone is clearly and outrageously taking advantage of others at the mercy of their unfortunate situation. There's lots of new shooters/buyers out there today who feel they are in a life or death situation you describe and who are not near as prepared as you and I that are clearly being taken advantage of.



This argument is similar to the one that the libs make about insurance and pre-existing conditions.  Sometimes it doesn't work out as we would like but does that justify allowing irresponsible folks to put off the purchase of insurance until they need it then force the industry to charge them the same price for it as folks who have had their policies in place for decades because they are more responsible.

The world can be a cruel place.  Capitalism seems more reflective of that in some ways than is Socialism but in the long run the "cruelty" will happen regardless and Socialism is not a cure. it just looks better from some angles.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> What if they didn't...what if it still reflects the price they had to pay


Then that is a different story.  But something tells me that isn't how it has been going down.


----------



## Jester896

i did it the other day...i sleep good...my good fortune has nothing to do with it... i guess since the other person is absolutely fine with the price he paid...very close to normal prices within $.50...i should loose sleep and feel like i have committed some kind of sin.

then there was the guy that was on the way to the Gun Show.. to buy 9mm and .45ACP... when some Renegade stopped him on the side of the road and poured him a zip lock outta his 9mm remans and one from his .45ACP remans stash

yeah...i sleep good...even with my sinful behavior

you both have put up very persuasive arguments to get me to move to the left of the fence with you....i think i am just fine over here on the right side of the fence


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> you both have put up very persuasive arguments to get me to move to the left of the fence with you....i think i am just fine over here on the right side of the fence



See, if I was on the left side of the fence, I would be wanting the government to take what you go and evenly distribute it to those that do not.  I understand that for capitalism to work, fairness of trade does matter.  Taking advantage of others will run out and eventually it will fail.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> See



that really wasn't intended to be a political statement...


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> that really wasn't intended to be a political statement...


LOL


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> Choices. Life's full of choices. You can choose to be a good Samaritan and give away some of your personal stash or sell to highest bidder. Your prerogative and nobody is trying to get you to move anywhere brother.
> 
> I've already said we're just gonna hafta agree to disagree.


Or sell at a reasonable price.


----------



## JustUs4All

rosewood said:


> Taking advantage of others will run out and eventually it will fail.
> 
> Rosewood



One can only take advantage of others who are willing to be taken advantage of.  No one is holding a weapon on prospective ammo buyers.  If they willingly part with whatever the cost is for a bullet how is that gouging or taking advantage of someone?  
It is certainly taking advantage of the situation but that is how business is done. Both parties are, in fact, taking advantage of the situation.  The seller is taking advantage of having a bullet that has risen in value, the buyer is taking advantage of purchasing a bullet that he wants, and both at a price that is agreed to between them.  Only a third party would call that gouging and he has no business in the transaction anyway.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Or sell at a reasonable price.



I can sell it for any price or attempt to for any price I choose...you don't get to define reasonable...I do ...it's my stuff.


----------



## specialk

let's make a deal!!


----------



## Geezer Ray

flynlow said:


> Choices. Life's full of choices. You can choose to be a good Samaritan and give away some of your personal stash or sell to highest bidder. Your prerogative and nobody is trying to get you to move anywhere brother.
> 
> I've already said we're just gonna hafta agree to disagree.





rosewood said:


> Or sell at a reasonable price.



Top quote,,,,,I will sell some of my stash but you probably won't like my prices any better.

Bottom quote,,,, who gets to decide whats reasonable?


----------



## bullgator

I wish gas prices wouldn’t go up as hurricanes approach Florida.........but they do.


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


>


disagreeing with each others view is one thing...if you have to resort to this.. it leads me to believe that you aren't discussing it with a good position.  I have the hopes that I haven't been insulting....and haven't projected my position as a cry baby as you are doing...and trying to convince me that I am....next time you buy something for $1 and are able to sell it for $2 after you used it a minute....I hope you think back on this and loose sleep because you didn't sell it for a quarter...have a good day sir.


----------



## treemanjohn

NE GA Pappy said:


> most businesses can't survive on a 20% margin.  The latest figures in our industry is that the burden for shelving inventory is somewhere around 12%.  Then you have to add on fixed overhead, payroll and other costs.  It takes somewhere in the 26% gross profit margin just to break even.  That means if I work hard all year, and have a 26% gross margin, I worked for nothing that year.


Business 101 folks


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I sold 3 boxes of .223 to a fine fellow this week at under cost...because I knew he needed some for deer season and his kids...not a friend, just someone I met on here...no way I would have "gouged" him when I knew he needed it...

Now, if my Yale educated liberal neighbor wanted a flat of 9MM for his new weapon because he is terrified, well, it ain't going for cheap my friend...what's it worth to you? Cause I can just leave it in the safe...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

"Poor planning on your part, does not constitute an emergency on mine" - Unknown


----------



## Jester896

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Cause I can just leave it in the safe...



not like it uses water or electricity


----------



## sleepr71

For some of us...Hunting/Guns/Ammo/Components are our Hobby. A passionate Hobby,that we care to share with others & get younger people into.For others...it’s  merely something else for them to flip..to make money off of. Doesn’t matter who...it’s all about the $$$. It’s your job as a consumer to educate yourself on prices & buy when things are cheaper..and not be taken advantage of. Lots of new gun owners being taken advantage of,but they procrastinated & now have to pay out the nose. I like the “Bigger Fool” analysis..??


----------



## sleepr71

One of the girls at work bought her first handgun recently(380 EZ) .No ammo to be found,even where she bought the gun. Husband works out of town & she has 4 kids. I gave her a box of FMJ to practice & learn the gun with,then GAVE her 2 boxes of Fed Premium SD ammo. I made her promise to shoot the cheap ammo over several sessions & at least ONE mag of the SD ammo to check for function & accuracy. I probably had $30-35 in that ammo. She offered me $60.00 & I said absolutely NOT...just bring me some hand-me-down Barbies & stuff for my little girl?. I guess if you don’t have a job/career..then you go buy out Academy & such then Flip it on GON/ODT for double the price?? IDK..We work for a living & just buy when the prices are low. I’m not supporting FLIPPER/GOUGERS..


----------



## Nimrod71

Man it all boils down to how much you want it or if you really need it.  Needs and wants are not the same thing.  if someone needs a box of ammo for protection or to get them something to eat that's one thing, but to want ammo just to go out and shoot up that's another.  I don't advise anyone to be wasting ammo at this time.  Buy only what you need.  A friend of mine has a Gun store and he is having to pay retail prices just to have ammo to sale.  I have heard several customers say the prices were to high and he was robbing people and they were quick to say it was cheaper at Wal Mart or some other store.  He told them to go buy it, they admitted the other store didn't have it and couldn't get it.  

Some people will never learn, this is not the first time ammo and reloading components have been hard to get.  I learned this lesson 20 years ago, I like a stash for hard times.  Remember the Boy Scout motto: Be Prepared. 

And if anyone is interested Brantley Marine in Vidalia has a good supply of hunting ammo, 223-243-6mm, 25-06, 270's, 7mm08, 7mm Mag, 30-30, 308, 20-06 and more, limit one box per-customer / per-day.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Wife and I were in the city(big sky country) and the major sporting goods stores were stripped. While we were in cabelas there was a major grab and dash shoplifting operation in progress....crazy. Here in our local village, we are lucky that nearly everything is still available. Most have a two box limit though. Can't buy a primer and most powders. Family in California, Oklahoma and Alabama are having a rough time finding anything.


----------



## bullethead

2 days ago my sis in law's friend (woman) bought a new Kimber Micro 9 at Cabelas. Not a round of any sort on the shelves to buy.
My sis in law tells me that she offered to split the Hydra Shoks she carries in her G43 magazine with her !!!!
I said wait...WHAT!?!?!?
1. YOU don't have ANY other ammo except what is in your mag?
And 2. Your friend isnt going to check for function and reliability ESPECIALLY with a Kimber micro 9 which are recommended to have a hundred or so put through it for optimal functioning!?!?!?

Have her bring it here and I will CLEAN it for her.
I gave them each 100rnds of fmj and another 40 rnds each in those little 20rnd boxes of 124gr Hydra Shok ammo. 
Price on the boxes said $8.00, lololol


----------



## snuffy

I don't understand who or how they are buying all the guns and ammo.
It is NEVER in the stores so how are they buying it.

Especially guns that require paper work.

Glad I stocked up. After the last time this happened I said they would never catch me short again. Would like to have a few more rounds for my hunting guns though.


----------



## killerv

snuffy said:


> I don't understand who or how they are buying all the guns and ammo.
> It is NEVER in the stores so how are they buying it.
> 
> Especially guns that require paper work.
> 
> Glad I stocked up. After the last time this happened I said they would never catch me short again. Would like to have a few more rounds for my hunting guns though.




thats because you have a job more thank likely and cant be at the stores when they open up. I met a guy at a cookout a couple years back, bragging about being retired and flipping ammo. Saw him at the checkout line at bps the other day and I made a comment to the cashier about him, cashier says he is in there atleast 3 times a day checking on ammo getting put out for sale. Said the guy had been blacklisted from academy recently, the guy brags about it evidently and told the cashier that he has already flipped 300k rounds of ammo. Anyway, bps just put out signs this week limiting sales. And come xmas, little timmy will get a 10/22 that he cant shoot because 22lr cant be found or is 100 bucks a brick....like I saw at money mizer in macon the other day. Crazy.


----------



## transfixer

Got lucky a little while ago,  out running errands and needed to pick up a pair of camo pants at Academy,  strolled by the ammo isle and to my surprise they had a small selection of hunting ammo,  not much but about 8 or 10 boxes of each,  .308, 224 valkyrie,  .30-30, .270, 25-06,   and much to my surprise    Hornady Black 7.62x39 `123gr sst's,,   just what I was wanting to hunt with for my AR I put together,,   its been impossible to find online,,  they had 8 boxes,,  I got 2 of them,  $22.99 a box,   

   I"m set now for the season,  everything else I load my own,  except the 7.62x39


----------



## ucfireman

Bought me 4 more boxes of 12ga shells. Some walmarts have it some don't. Not a big find but the price has not gone up there either.


----------



## transfixer

ucfireman said:


> Bought me 4 more boxes of 12ga shells. Some walmarts have it some don't. Not a big find but the price has not gone up there either.



  Both Academy stores near me have plenty of 12ga and a good bit of 20ga bird shot,  even saw some 12ga hevi shot at the Douglasville one.


----------



## BriarPatch99

In less than 30 days we should have a better idea if "this" continues or  suddenly gets worse ....  At best I believe it will continue for a while before getting better ....

Wal-Mart here has very little of anything even shotshells ... LGS has a few things but not much ...

At least toilet paper is back for now?


----------



## TJay

I'm probably the last to know this but Federal sells ammo direct on their website, and it appears they have a pretty good stock.  It's a little pricey but it's there.


----------



## kmaxwell3

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I sold 3 boxes of .223 to a fine fellow this week at under cost...because I knew he needed some for deer season and his kids...not a friend, just someone I met on here...no way I would have "gouged" him when I knew he needed it...
> 
> Now, if my Yale educated liberal neighbor wanted a flat of 9MM for his new weapon because he is terrified, well, it ain't going for cheap my friend...what's it worth to you? Cause I can just leave it in the safe...


Thanks again for the ammo you sold me KS Bow Hunter. It was nice meeting you and your wife. My kids will be hunting with that ammo this weekend. Guys KS Bow Hunter is good people. He gave me a heck of a deal on that ammo when he didn't have to.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

kmaxwell3 said:


> Thanks again for the ammo you sold me KS Bow Hunter. It was nice meeting you and your wife. My kids will be hunting with that ammo this weekend. Guys KS Bow Hunter is good people. He gave me a heck of a deal on that ammo when he didn't have to.



Just post up some pics of those kids killing deer and I'll be happy!


----------



## sleepr71

For a lot of us....it ain’t about the Money..???


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> In less than 30 days we should have a better idea if "this" continues or  suddenly gets worse ....  At best I believe it will continue for a while before getting better ....
> 
> Wal-Mart here has very little of anything even shotshells ... LGS has a few things but not much ...
> 
> At least toilet paper is back for now?




Hoping for the best outcome possible with SCOTUS, POTUS & FLOTUS.


----------



## transfixer

Surely by now the people that were late stocking up have either bought the ammo they wanted to/ or that they could afford ?   the people that are waiting on deliveries and buying to flip ammo are likely going to be stuck with some of it,  I'm seeing a few more ads on the classified that are saying " price drop" ,  evidently no one was biting at the price they had listed,  so they are now starting to adjust prices ? 

   still can't find some components I would like to have more of,  but I'm pretty satisfied with my inventory of components,   next on my list is upgrading some of my reloading equipment


----------



## marlin

I’ve been looking for some Winchester large rifle primers for awhile. Hopefully some will start hitting the shelves before long.


----------



## snuffy

TJay said:


> I'm probably the last to know this but Federal sells ammo direct on their website, and it appears they have a pretty good stock.  It's a little pricey but it's there.



You were right about pricey!


----------



## rosewood

Thought I had scored on some CCI small pistol primers Saturday.  Store had 2 1k boxes on the shelf.  Just below, saw a 3.99 price tag per 100.  Ok, so 39.99 for 1k.  Called buddy that was out and he said to get him a box so was going to buy both.  Then I happened to look at the box and it had on top of the box 9.99 per 100.  Well that was a bust.  Put them back on the shelf.  Don't need them that bad yet.  Asked the store manager about the price and he said they were paying more is why they had it so high.   He did offer them to me for 9.00 per 100 if I wanted, but I passed.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

Yep. I finished my SP primers I keep out yesterday. I went to the stash box and found out I was down to my last 1000. I called a friend and he said no problem, he would have some next time we go shooting.


----------



## TJay

I just ordered 4 boxes of 6mm remmy from this place https://ammosportsnmore.com/on Monday and it's out for delivery today.  Might give them a look see.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

kmaxwell3 said:


> Thanks again for the ammo you sold me KS Bow Hunter. It was nice meeting you and your wife. My kids will be hunting with that ammo this weekend. Guys KS Bow Hunter is good people. He gave me a heck of a deal on that ammo when he didn't have to.



And thanks...same goes for @kmaxwell3 who is good people!  I tried to give him the ammo and he would have none of it!  Good luck this year my friend, and post up some pics of kids & bucks!


----------



## Jester896

marlin said:


> I’ve been looking for some Winchester large rifle primers for awhile. Hopefully some will start hitting the shelves before long.



you need a 100 to hold you over?


----------



## transfixer

flynlow said:


> Been thinking about what you said about like to have few more rounds for hunting calibers. I'm basically in same boat, have plenty of what you can't hardly find right now but not a lot of 30.06, .270, or 30-30 which are my primary bolt or lever gun basic calibers that are still readily available.
> 
> With that in mind, I started the day with 3 boxes (all they had) 30.06 150gr Federal Fusion I found at Wally world for below gouge prices. They had some Winchesters too, but I passed on them since I'm not a yuge fan of their factory loads. So, my new mission in life is to score more of these and less everything else. Besides, ole slo Joe gets in office and errbody gonna hafta give up all them mean black rifles and high capacity mags and one day we'll be hunting with a wrist rocket so I'm stocking up on metal slingshot balls too.



   Forget Wally world,,   start checking Academy stores near you,   my local store had a few hunting rounds the other day,  I think because gun season is almost here they are trying to get more of that stuff in,    if there is something in particular you're looking for ?   message me with what it is and I'll see if the Academy's around me have any


----------



## rosewood

transfixer said:


> Forget Wally world,,   start checking Academy stores near you,   my local store had a few hunting rounds the other day,  I think because gun season is almost here they are trying to get more of that stuff in,    if there is something in particular you're looking for ?   message me with what it is and I'll see if the Academy's around me have any


Shoot, the last couple of Walmarts I checked near me had more rifle ammo than Academy did.


----------



## transfixer

rosewood said:


> Shoot, the last couple of Walmarts I checked near me had more rifle ammo than Academy did.



 They might here as well,,   I'll never know,,,  I won't set foot in a Walmart,  particularly after they joined up with Bloombergs  " everytown for gun safety " ,   and then they decided to quit selling ammo for our evil black guns and pistols,,,     they'll never get another dime from me,  period.    It was bad enough their business model put thousands of mom and pop operations out of business,,  and now they want to be part of the "conscience "  of  America ,,  in favor of gun control,,,


----------



## transfixer

flynlow said:


> I couldn't agree more, but I'm fighting fire with fire and playing their games while they still have what I want. If I stopped going everywhere that offended me with their idiotic ideals, I would be living in a cave eating bugs and I don't like eating bugs. When they stop selling the things I need, I'll stop going. I swore off Krogers recently over their stupid rainbows on their attire but I know at some point I'll have to go there cause most of my huntin and fishin is done at the store instead of the woods and lakes.



  I agree we're running out of places to deal with,  but as long as Academy and Tractor supply have what I need I'll patronize them instead of Walmart,  and if nothing else I'll order online,   I used to stop at Walmart on my way to the hunting lease, almost every time,  then I got tired of the quality/or lack thereof of some of the products they carry,  quit going as often,  but when they joined up with Bloomberg and then quit selling certain ammo I said I"m done ,   they'll never miss my money I know, or any of the other firearms people who've quit shopping there,   but at least I know I'm not helping them pay their dues to "everytown for gun safety",


----------



## sleepr71

Academy in Macon had a variety of 9mm( behind the counter) yesterday afternoon. All of the FMJ/Ball ammo sold out first thing that morning,but there were still probably 50 boxes of SD ammo. Most of it was varieties of Hornady XTP & was still at pre-Covid prices. I picked up 2 boxes & left the rest. Sales Guy behind the counter said it’s pretty much the same crew coming in there EVERY morning,with a buddy...and buying as much as they can. They buy all the 380/9mm/5.56 they can & it goes QUICK. Probably putting it on here or the ODT at double retail ?


----------



## FlipKing

And THAT is the problem with gougers. They are creating the market for the gouging in the first place. They didn't quit making ammo....its simply being bought at too fast of a pace to sustain.  

The amount of guns/ammo being sold currently makes a confiscation impossible. Thats good news at least.


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> Reminds me of the 22LR ammogeddon of the Oblamo regime. A friend of my son was working at the Warner Robins Academy and said same thing...same guys every Monday, Wednesday, Friday mornings were lined up at the door waiting to buy any and everything that came in overnight. Most had their wives or friends or 18yo and above kids with them so they could get all they could.


This is the folks we have an issue with, but folks defend this practice as "just business" or "that is capitalism".  Call it what you want, it ain't moral and sure isn't being neighborly.  There are better ways to make money than taking advantage of folks in a "manufactured" crisis.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

I believe this shortage will pass within the next couple of months, if the election goes well.  Which way I do not know.  But we all know the Demo's are after our guns and they have already learned the second protects the right to own guns, but nothing is said about ammo, or how much a person can have.  If the Demorats win I can see major changes in the ammo business.  We are the only country in the free world that has the right to own guns and there are people here that can't stand it.  The founders of this country learned this lesson from the British.  When the citizens are not armed the government is free to do what ever it wills.  Without guns we can go from being citizens to being subjects  within days.  We will be ruled not governed.   A large number of Demo voters do not see the big picture, in a ruled world there is no welfare the ones that don't work are can't work are a drain on resources, just look at the TV there are ads begging to money to feed the poor of ruled countries.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> This is the folks we have an issue with, but folks defend this practice as "just business" or "that is capitalism".  Call it what you want, it ain't moral and sure isn't being neighborly.  There are better ways to make money than taking advantage of folks in a crisis.
> 
> Rosewood


there is no actual crisis...it is panic buying
i defend their right to do this just as i defend your right to come here and whine and cry about it.
MERICA


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> there is no actual crisis...it is panic buying
> i defend their right to do this just as i defend your right to come here and whine and cry about it.
> MERICA


Not saying they can't do it, just don't like it.  It is like a lot of things, you can't pass laws that restrict something you don't like then complain when they do the same against something you do like.  You have to rely on folks to be neighborly.

The filibuster for example.  I don't like having it when the Republicans are in charge, but it can be very dangerous without it with the Demonrats in charge.  So I understand it is best to keep it even when Republicans are in charge.

Rosewood


----------



## Rich M

It's all about how badly you want it.  You stand in line or you pay more for not standing in line.  How much is your time worth?


----------



## Nimrod71

Rose, the problem is not so much with the business as with the people that come in buy more than what they need.  At my friends store the limit is one box per customer but as stated they bring other friends and family and they make multiple trips a day.  It is hard to not sale an item to customer that comes in to buy.  Can you imagine  what the customer would say.  Would they ever come back?  What would they tell there friends?  The ones to blame are the ammo hogs and hoarders, people buying more than they need and ones buying to resale.  And idea I just had, it's illegal to sale ammo without a license, if you sale an item and make a profit you are required to pay tax on the profit.  We can start turning them in to the IRS and collect a bounty.


----------



## Jester896

Rich M said:


> It's all about how badly you want it.  You stand in line or you pay more for not standing in line.  How much is your time worth?



how about you should have been storing up all along...then you wouldn't have to wait in line or pay extra.


----------



## FlipKing

Jester if things go south, do you want 10 guys with 10 million rounds or 1 million guys with 10 rounds? 

To the other point, being a dick aint illegal. But it ain't looked kindly on either.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nimrod71 said:


> if you sale an item and make a profit you are required to pay tax on the profit.  We can start turning them in to the IRS and collect a bounty.



So Bigger .Gov is the answer after all.  

Lets hire more IRS Agents.  There is a fine idea.  Their numbers have been steadily decreasing for the past fifteen years but here is our chance to hire more.


----------



## rosewood

JustUs4All said:


> So Bigger .Gov is the answer after all.
> 
> Lets hire more IRS Agents.  There is a fine idea.  Their numbers have been steadily decreasing for the past fifteen years but here is our chance to hire more.



Pretty sure that was tongue and cheek, not a serious suggestion.


----------



## JustUs4All

Pretty sure mine was too, two, to, 2, tu.


----------



## livinoutdoors

Academy has ammo, in some stores. Look at my location and i bet you can guess a possible direction i drove. Hint, it wasnt towards atlanter! They had 9mm 100 rd winchester value packs for $25. Also had 5.56, 7.62x39, and some hornaday fancy pants 9mm. All good to reasonable prices. They are keepin it at customer svc. 3 boxes per customer. Good luck!


----------



## Jester896

FlipKing said:


> To the other point, being a dick aint illegal. But it ain't looked kindly on either.



there seems to be a bunch of that floating around


----------



## transfixer

livinoutdoors said:


> Academy has ammo, in some stores. Look at my location and i bet you can guess a possible direction i drove. Hint, it wasnt towards atlanter! They had 9mm 100 rd winchester value packs for $25. Also had 5.56, 7.62x39, and some hornaday fancy pants 9mm. All good to reasonable prices. They are keepin it at customer svc. 3 boxes per customer. Good luck!



  I didn't even ask about any ammo that wasn't on the shelf,,  should have thought of that I guess ?   but I found the only thing I really was looking for,  I'm good on all the other stuff that everyone seems to be scarfing up ,, now if they had reloading components behind the counter ?    I'd be interested !


----------



## Nimrod71

Like Jester has said there is no crisis, no one is invading this country, the law and order has not completely yet, zombies are not running loose that I know of.  We are suffering from a heard mentality of buying, everyone is buying ammo so I need to buy too.  The world is coming to and end - buy all the ammo you can, there want be anymore.  Or politics is running the heard - them Demorats - if they win the election and get control of the Presidency, House of Rep., Senate. Supreme Court


----------



## tr21

i sure hope they dont start gouging the toilet paper because that would be a  EMERGENCY BY GOD SITIATION !!!!!


----------



## sleepr71

I’ll swap ya a 4 pack of TP for 100 rds of 5.56. Whoa..what..too high!? Fine...Go tell the Wife & chilrens that they gonna hafta just wipe with Oak leaves & use up their t-shirts & socks...


----------



## tr21

is that the charmin extra soft or the 60 grit no name stuff ?


----------



## Jester896

I was able to pick up 4 boxes of Hornady Critical Defense .22WMR at GUlf Coast in Milton today.  I did leave a few boxes for the next person.


----------



## Nimrod71

I wouldn't worry much about the toilet paper, the Demorats are full of you know and they need plenty of it to keep their supporters from smelling their true intentions.  Even the news media has picked up on one of their schemes, packing the supreme court by adding more liberal  judges.  If we want to continue our love of shooting and reloading we must make sure everyone knows what is at stake and even if you don't like Trump, there is more at stake in this election.  Congress can handle Trump and even if he wins he will only be there 4 more years.  Heck we have put up with other things much longer, heck I have been married 16 years now.  I ask that everyone that enjoys the shooting sports and outdoors to work for the best of our country, don't get bogged down in the Trump mess.  Remember our founding fathers and what they wrote for us to follow.  They knew without guns and ammo you can quickly go from citizen to subject is a short time.  Therefore, keep loading and shooting and take a kid with you, they are our only hope for the future.


----------



## Dub

I would submit that we are in a huge crisis.

This country has never been closer towards being governed by communism principles as it is now.

Disgustingly close.

Mentally challenged democraps leading their idiot followers.   It would be comical if it weren’t for the fact they own the population dense vote and have almost thoroughly corrupted the education system.

They have been very open and outspoken over their desire to stifle our freedoms.....and effective in gaining followers.

There are even idiots here on GON.com who have taken up with them.

It would be comical if it wasn’t for the fact that their absurd beliefs are taking shape.

If we don’t secure The White House and Supreme Court then you can kiss life as you know it goodbye.

These traitors seek to destroy our country.


----------



## Jester896

Pick up that .22WMR my buddy picked up for me in FL.  Also got a box of .45-70 405gr cast FN hand loads, a box of .25-06 hand loads with 117gr Sierra BTSP along with what appears to be Hornady 117gr BTSP Interlock American Whitetail from the box tab in with them.  I will pull one of each to confirm...the .45-70 says it has 42gr of IMR3031 and that's about 10gr below minimum.  Oh!! and that Extreme box... it has 1K 124gr XTPs I cut out of one of my buddy's boxes...left him with 15K

it's out there if you look in good places


----------



## Dub




----------



## tr21

just got a alert from target sports usa. they have cci blazer 9mm 115 fmj in at .60 a round


----------



## bullgator

tr21 said:


> just got a alert from target sports usa. they have cci blazer 9mm 115 fmj in at .60 a round


I got one from them also, except it was Federal for the same price.


----------



## dick7.62

CAUTION SCAM!  If anyone should want to order from Opticsandammo.com they should read the BBB report first:  https://www.bbb.org/us/tx/houston/profile/online-retailer/opticsandammo-llc-0915-90049984/complaints.  Also there is a lot of discussion on the forum https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbt.../printthread/Board/16/main/973278/type/thread                                                                                                            Update:  The owner has been arrested but is out on bond still scamming people.


----------



## Railroader

Tore off and took on an entirely new caliber the other day, 10mm.  Been preaching no new calibers, but what the hey...

Outdoor Limited has ammo at normal prices if anyone's looking.

I'm stocked up.


----------



## Railroader

My 10mm stash arrived safe and sound today, and at the local Wally World, there were a few boxes each of 35 Whelen, .260 Rem, and .350L hardball...THAT WAS IT!!

Counter man said he's had them 4 boxes of .350 for months, nobody buys it.

I did, at $9 bucks each.  Now The Kid can shoot his deer rifle some more...


----------



## killerv

found some cci standard for yall!

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/884504252


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bass Pro must have gotten a shipment. I've been checking online every day and they actually had some in stock this morning. Grabbed some 7mm-08 and .350 Legend.


----------



## rugerfan

Dustin Pate said:


> Bass Pro must have gotten a shipment. I've been checking online every day and they actually had some in stock this morning. Grabbed some 7mm-08 and .350 Legend.



Get it fast, as the federal 300 Win Mag went out of stock yesterday.


----------



## ChidJ

Academy in Augusta has pretty good ammo selection as of right now. I just bought 10 boxes of this for 14.99 which is fair even for pre pandemic


----------



## Jester896

They ordered them in Jan and they are just now getting to them


----------



## Railroader

Local Walmart had a BUNCH of Winchester 333 bulk pack .22s yesterday.

$17 each.

I bought a few, for The Kid to shoot up...


----------



## GregoryB.

I purchased my first box of ammo in over a year yesterday. Stopped by Academy while I was waiting on another store to open for a Christmas gift. Everyone was walking around with their 3 box limit. After over hearing their conversations they are there on a daily delivery truck basis. Sounded like a couple of re-sellers in the group. Got a white box of Winchester .45 auto for $25. Didn't need the bulk 22 they had or the other stuff. The local Walmart had one box of 22-250.


----------



## mallardsx2

There were 3 boxes of 25-06 shells on the shelf at the academy in Gainsville....lol


----------



## Jester896

Did I read somewhere that someone walked out of the Vadosta Wal Mart store... maybe.. with a rifle they didn't pay for....and they are changing the way they do things here now? 
The one here had 3 long guns in the case and no ammo when I was there this weekend


----------



## TL60

Did a quick check at ammoseek this morning... WOW!
 Instead of any new woodworking toys for Christmas I'll just take a case of .45 brass case fmj... NOT!     Or do I put 25% of my stash up for sale and get a new 4wheeler?


----------



## Jester896

I keep looking at this case of Winchester .45ACP on the shelf and wonder what I could get PG for Christmas


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I was actually looking at swapping 840rds of 556 for a tavor ts12


----------



## Jester896

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> tavor ts12


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Jester896 said:


> View attachment 1055395


Unfortunately it sold before I could convince myself I needed 15 shot shotgun instead of a 10 shot shotgun....I really wish I had bit the bullet in 18 and used my bonus to buy a tavor x95.


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> Overheard a guy yesterday asking about 30-30 ammo...clerk just laughed at him and said ain't none unless you wanna pay over $100/box on gunbroker. I was thinking, man there ain't no way it's that much.
> 
> Sure enough, I looked and couldn't believe what I saw. Unbelievable. Hunerts of dollas for plain ole core-lokts. Maybe I need to become one of them gougers and pay off my new f-2fitty with half my stash


----------



## Jester896

I knew you would come around sooner or later


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> Maybe I need to become one of them gougers and pay off my new f-2fitty with half my stash


Better save you $$ to put fuel in that thing once they ban fracking...


----------



## Jester896

I'd keep at least 20 cases...that way you could hunt for food...to help pay the diesel fluid bill...or just run @ 45mph


----------



## rosewood

I am wondering what it cost to get a ammo manufacturing license.  Might be worth it now....at least until my primers run out.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I am wondering what it cost to get a ammo manufacturing license.  Might be worth it now....at least until my primers run out.


FFL 06 $30 ++
https://www.atf.gov/file/61506/download
instructions are attached


----------



## Jester896

flynlow said:


> Meh, I'll just switch up to a different caliber...thuty thuty ain't the only game in town


still one of the best truck guns out there


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> FFL 06 $30 ++
> https://www.atf.gov/file/61506/download
> instructions are attached


Looks like you have already looked into this...


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Looks like you have already looked into this...


My good friend has one so I don't feel like I have a need really...just know where the info is...too much red tape.

It takes about 2.5 minutes to load 100 9mm on his equipment


----------



## Stroker

Midway has Hornady 6.5 Grendel 123gr SST in stock, $27.99, limit 3.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman

Just saw this video on line.  Definitely encouraging information....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=392230342094816


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That was cool...


----------



## sleepr71

I haven’t seen a box of SD pistol or rifle ammo on a store shelf in MONTHS. Nothing in a common caliber anyway. I guess it’s being sold online & never making it to a retail location..?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

sleepr71 said:


> I haven’t seen a box of SD pistol or rifle ammo on a store shelf in MONTHS. Nothing in a common caliber anyway. I guess it’s being sold online & never making it to a retail location..?



I think it is more likely that the retail employees are telling friends and family when it is in stock before the average Joe shows up...could be wrong...


----------



## sleepr71

That..and the ones that set up camp outside the Doors before daylight to be the first in the door when they open ?


----------



## rosewood

Watch "A Message From Federal, CCI, Speer And Remington President Jason Vanderbrink On Ammo Demand" on YouTube 




I don't have Facebook, so had to watch on utube.


----------



## frankwright

The Gun Range/Store in McDonough always seems to have ammo. They do limit you to one box of each kind.
I reload but 9mm FMJ box of 50 was $17 which is a good bit cheaper than some but like I said limited quanity!


----------



## Ray357

sleepr71 said:


> I haven’t seen a box of SD pistol or rifle ammo on a store shelf in MONTHS. Nothing in a common caliber anyway. I guess it’s being sold online & never making it to a retail location..?


Many are buying it themselves and selling it. I know a couple that do that.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Bulk ammo has .22lr, and various other calibers.


----------



## JeffinPTC

Repost from "did you load anything today"

I found 9mm at Wideners. The price looked good at .09 per, but the shipping charge takes it to 11.5 cents each.

https://www.wideners.com/reloading-supplies/bullets/pistol-bullets/9mm-bullets

Jeff


----------



## Dub

Powder Valley has CFE223 in 1lb & 8lb.  Limit two per order/per day.

They also had H110 and a few other powders.   Still no H4895 



.223 Sierra MatchKings in different weights and .308 Hornady 150gr fmj in stock, too. 500rds with a limit of two boxes per order/per day.


----------



## GregoryB.

I was in a store in SC the other day and they had fully stocked shelves with a limit of 1 box a day per customer. 30-30 Core Lokt for $20 a box. Didn't buy anything.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Powder Valley has CFE223 in 1lb & 8lb.  Limit two per order/per day.
> 
> They also had H110 and a few other powders.   Still no H4895
> 
> 
> 
> .223 Sierra MatchKings in different weights and .308 Hornady 150gr fmj in stock, too. 500rds with a limit of two boxes per order/per day.



I picked up 2 of the 8s from them myself.  I have a small amount of H110 and an 8 of W296 so I'm good there.  I am real low on .308s...I need some 150, 165, and 168s. I worked on my Dillon a little yesterday to get it running.  I think .300AAC will be first up.  I probably have 3K .308 over 200gr on hand.  That should free up some shelf space.  I doubt the case will hold out...what I have on hand is already primed...but I can make some more.

I missed all the work at my buddies this weekend...he made about 1K 7mm-08 and has already sold half of them.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> I picked up 2 of the 8s from them myself.  I have a small amount of H110 and an 8 of W296 so I'm good there.  I am real low on .308s...I need some 150, 165, and 168s. I worked on my Dillon a little yesterday to get it running.  I think .300AAC will be first up.  I probably have 3K .308 over 200gr on hand.  That should free up some shelf space.  I doubt the case will hold out...what I have on hand is already primed...but I can make some more.
> 
> I missed all the work at my buddies this weekend...he made about 1K 7mm-08 and has already sold half of them.


Tell me about those 7mm-08's he made.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I picked up 2 of the 8s from them myself.  I have a small amount of H110 and an 8 of W296 so I'm good there.  I am real low on .308s...I need some 150, 165, and 168s. I worked on my Dillon a little yesterday to get it running.  I think .300AAC will be first up.  I probably have 3K .308 over 200gr on hand.  That should free up some shelf space.  I doubt the case will hold out...what I have on hand is already primed...but I can make some more.
> 
> I missed all the work at my buddies this weekend...he made about 1K 7mm-08 and has already sold half of them.



7mm08 won’t take long to sell out, I’d imagine.  A lot to respect about that cartridge.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

saw .357 on the shelf at ace hardware


----------



## tcward

Anybody want a box? This should be against the law...


----------



## snooker1

Someone paid $380.00 for 80 rounds of Hornady ELD Match  6.5 Creedmoor ammo on gunbroker. $4.75 a round, that's insane.


----------



## GregoryB.

Hopefully after hunting season the craziness on hunting ammo will drop off.


----------



## Geezer Ray

tcward said:


> Anybody want a box? This should be against the law...View attachment 1058531


Disagree about it being against the law. We have way to many laws as it is. However, and before you shoot me I do agree anybody making this type of purchase needs some serious hospital time for a brain check. Oh. By the way Bidens on the way so more laws coming for sure.


----------



## Jester896

ask CTD in TX if it could be against the law
just makes you an idiot really if you buy it... or should we make it against the law to buy it when it gets that high to protect those poor innocent idiots

Yesterday my buddy loaded,
about 30 boxes of 6.5CM in new brass, 20 boxes of 7mm-08 in new brass,10 boxes of .308 in new primed Winchester Brass, 30 boxes of .270 reman 10 boxes of 7mmRM.  I think 300 Win Mag is up today.

I don't remember how many boxes on 9mm in plated RN and XTP.  I personally checked primers on enough 9mm 124gr XTPs in nickle to fill a 30 cal can.


----------



## lonewolf247

I just bought a 6.5 Creedmore rifle, and shot a half of box, then did a scope swap. Shot the other half, but seems my gun doesn’t like this ammo. I can’t find any ammo locally, so putting this on hold to see what happens. Not going to pay ridiculous prices online. I have other rifles I can shoot.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

lonewolf247 said:


> I just bought a 6.5 Creedmore rifle, and shot a half of box, then did a scope swap. Shot the other half, but seems my gun doesn’t like this ammo. I can’t find any ammo locally, so putting this on hold to see what happens. Not going to pay ridiculous prices online. I have other rifles I can shoot.



What were you shooting and what are you looking for?


----------



## lonewolf247

KS Bow Hunter said:


> What were you shooting and what are you looking for?


These were Winchester power points, just looking for anything inexpensive that my gun will shoot decently. Prolly not the best time to be stocking up. I’m in no rush on this Rifle. Just want the shoot a little for fun, and have ammo to hunt for next hunting season.


----------



## lampern

5.56mm spec Federal 69 grain match ammo at 24 dollars a box

https://www.dsarms.com/p-17305-federal-556x45mm-69-grain-sierra-match-king-bthp-20-round-box.aspx

Any thoughts on this ammunition?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

https://www.ammofreedom.com/federal...fle Rounds&utm_campaign=redirect&asaid=as0003


----------



## rugerfan

Ammo prices are just ridiculous right now. It is just plain stupid. 

Roll your own fellas, if you can find components.


----------



## rosewood

rugerfan said:


> Ammo prices are just ridiculous right now. It is just plain stupid.
> 
> Roll your own fellas, if you can find components.


Can't find no stinkin' primers, they are going for more than loaded rounds on gunbroker...


----------



## BeerThirty

i was out of state at a regional sporting goods store called Dunhams. They had a box of .338 lapua for $150, no joke.


----------



## rosewood

Stopped by Academy today.  They had several 200 round boxes of winchester 55gr FMJ .223 for $89.99.  Too rich for my blood, but cheaper than elsewhere.  Probably sold out by now.  Also had some .357 sig and a few defense .380s.  Gotta get there earlier....

Rosewood


----------



## twoheartedale

BeerThirty said:


> i was out of state at a regional sporting goods store called Dunhams. They had a box of .338 lapua for $150, no joke.



There is one in Statesboro.  It's OK, little pricey.


----------



## Dutch

22 WMR is going for $50 a box...and thats Armscor. Good luck finding CCI or Winchester.

Just got a new scope for my 22 mag and figured I would pick up a couple of boxes to sight it in and keep out of my stash. 

Yeah, I will just break a box out of the stash. 

Looking a current prices I am sitting on a gold mine. I wonder what I could get for 420 rds of M855 on stripper clips?

That 10mm pistol is looking to be a go.


----------



## specialk

yeah...ole biden will make ammo prices go down come jan 20th.....


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Stopped by Academy today.  They had several 200 round boxes of winchester 55gr FMJ .223 for $89.99.  Too rich for my blood, but cheaper than elsewhere.  Probably sold out by now.  Also had some .357 sig and a few defense .380s.  Gotta get there earlier....
> 
> Rosewood


I would have tore a hammy to buy that in today’s market. That’s $8.99/ box of 20. As good as it gets today.


----------



## Dub

lonewolf247 said:


> I just bought a 6.5 Creedmore rifle, and shot a half of box, then did a scope swap. Shot the other half, but seems my gun doesn’t like this ammo. I can’t find any ammo locally, so putting this on hold to see what happens. Not going to pay ridiculous prices online. I have other rifles I can shoot.




Was in my favorite LGS the other day...picking up a scary black rifle that'd arrived.....and was fondling a sweet Bergara in 6.5 CM.  Trigger was super...solid stock with great adjustability, great feeling rifle...priced right and may have even had some wiggle room.  

I grudgingly handed it back, though.  I'd have to get dies and components to feed it.   Not ready for that expense right now.  

Dies are about as rare as other bang buttons and whichever powder you happen to be looking for on a given day.  






specialk said:


> yeah...ole biden will make ammo prices go down come jan 20th.....




Oh yeah....he's gonna do all sorts of good stuff for us.  



All sorts. I hate to even think about it.  Dipstick Joe and Irrelevant Harris. 





rosewood said:


> Can't find no stinkin' primers, they are going for more than loaded rounds on gunbroker...




The only primers I know of locally were large pistol, I believe and going for $95/1,000.

Gunbroker....whew....sky is the limit.  


As stupid as what I'm about to say sounds......if those local $95/1,000 primers had been small pistola......I may....just may would have been tempted.    







rugerfan said:


> Ammo prices are just ridiculous right now. It is just plain stupid.
> 
> Roll your own fellas, if you can find components.





It is nuts.   Will only get nuttier.   About like the horrid fruitcake that some folks seem to enjoy at holidays. 





Was out running some errands today and made it back home shortly after my cellphone pinged that inbound stuff was delivered.









A keg of that W296 that @JeffinPTC  & @BriarPatch99 confirmed as good to go as the  H110 I'd always used in my .44mag loads was out everywhere.




Had a witness see me bring the stuff inside.  She tells the news, too.  She's mighty partial to my bride.....so it won't be long before it's known that gun funds were spent.  











The heavy stuff was some 124gr & 115gr Berry's heads.


----------



## lonewolf247

^Looks like you scored a few supplies there, Dub! ?


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> The heavy stuff was some 124gr & 115gr Berry's heads.


when my buddy gets a shipment the USPS delivery person backs up to the door and just rolls the boxes out in a pile as close to the door as they can get.
Hornady 55gr 6K per box
Hornady 75gr 4K to the box
Hornady 124gr 2900 to the box
usually a dozen at the time


----------



## Wifeshusband

snooker1 said:


> Someone paid $380.00 for 80 rounds of Hornady ELD Match  6.5 Creedmoor ammo on gunbroker. $4.75 a round, that's insane.


Let me tell ya, it's like the "bank run" in "It's A Wonderful Life."


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> when my buddy gets a shipment the USPS delivery person backs up to the door and just rolls the boxes out in a pile as close to the door as they can get.
> Hornady 55gr 6K per box
> Hornady 75gr 4K to the box
> Hornady 124gr 2900 to the box
> usually a dozen at the time


----------



## Railroader

No shortage of BBs, YET...

24,000 Copperheads just showed up...


----------



## kc65

Gander outdoors has 22 mag at 17.39 per 50  20 ga #3 shot at 58.19 per 100 and several other calibers in stock....some ship others in store only...snagged 1000 rds 22 mag and 300 20 ga #3 plus free shipping.......Oh, and talked to Mike at top-bait in Cuthbert Ga just now and he said next year 50 rds of 9mm will be 120 bucks per 50......


----------



## harrison jd

Purchased 22 mag and 30-06 ammo in Blackshear, Ga today (Hornady). Purchased at Jot-em Down.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Just seen 50 rounds of 22lr for $49.99!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Just seen 50 rounds of 22lr for $49.99!!!!



insane


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Yup. Hope all this nonsense stops soon.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

i will sell all mine for half that


----------



## Jester896

I have 1K rounds of Tenex I just might turn loose...might let a case of black box American Eagle go too...by PG something nice


----------



## Stroker

Midway has/had Hornady 22 cal 55 grain V-Max today>$23.99 per 100 so I picked up 5 boxes to add to the stash.


----------



## Jester896

kc65 said:


> Oh, and talked to Mike at top-bait in Cuthbert Ga just now and he said next year 50 rds of 9mm will be 120 bucks per 50......



they have a pretty good supply of ammo


----------



## kc65

Jester896 said:


> they have a pretty good supply of ammo


they are wiped out....


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Jester896 said:


> I have 1K rounds of Tenex I just might turn loose...might let a case of black box American Eagle go too...by PG something nice


Gone now


----------



## Jester896

kc65 said:


> they are wiped out....



Wow!


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Gun broker has .270 for $33.99 a box. Pretty reasonable if you ask me.


----------



## Railroader

Wow, $54 for a 100rd box of CCI .22s??!!!

Insanity.

Sure am glad to be watching this craze from the easy chair...


----------



## leroy

Macks PW had 308 winchester 150 gr for 27.99 for a little while tonight.


----------



## Jtmiller

For those in need...Macks Prairie Wings has a few selections of Longbeard XR in stock. Not gouged prices either.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

It’s getting outrageous, everyone sold out. And if they’re not sold out, they are extremely overpriced.


----------



## sleepr71

I wonder what supplies are like in neighboring countries & around the World??


----------



## twoheartedale

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> It’s getting outrageous, everyone sold out. And if they’re not sold out, they are extremely overpriced.



I was told by a buddy who owns an outdoor store that he has no idea when his stock will be renewed. He said my guess is as good as his.  I can still get a decent price on ammo from him, and I understand he is making a living.


----------



## Ruger#3

sleepr71 said:


> I wonder what supplies are like in neighboring countries & around the World??



Shelves are stocked outside the US.


----------



## Jtmiller

Ruger#3 said:


> Shelves are stocked outside the US.


I've been looking for powder to finish up some reloads. Nothing anywhere in the US. Our friends to the north however are sitting on piles and unable to ship to the US. Crazy times.


----------



## kc65

Anyone in and around leesburg. Leesburg pawn across from old post office has 9mm 42.00 per box aguila...no limit until gone....little too high for me but if your needing them may not be any cheaper for awhile...380 also in stock


----------



## Stroker

Went to the Macon Bass Pro yesterday looking for case lube; their reloading section was pitiful, no powder, bullets or even case lube. I have more dies than they had in stock. Sad days ahead.


----------



## rosewood

Jtmiller said:


> I've been looking for powder to finish up some reloads. Nothing anywhere in the US. Our friends to the north however are sitting on piles and unable to ship to the US. Crazy times.


Bought 3 lbs of various powder Saturday at gun store.  Stopped by another earlier and they had several lbs of various powder.  None are fully stocked, but powder is still on the shelves in some stores and a few bullets.  Primers are what is unobtanium right now.


----------



## Jester896

Stroker said:


> Went to the Macon Bass Pro yesterday looking for case lube; their reloading section was pitiful, no powder, bullets or even case lube. I have more dies than they had in stock. Sad days ahead.



what were you looking for?  hard to believe Sportscenter in Perry doesn't have any.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> what were you looking for?  hard to believe Sportscenter in Perry doesn't have any.


I did stop by BPS Sunday and they had zero powder and as he said, was quite pitiful.  I asked the guy behind the counter had they been getting stuff in, he seemed kind of short with me.  I asked as nice as possible.  Finally got him to tell me they get stuff in about every day, but it sells about as quick as they put it out.


Sportscenter did indeed still have powder.  Bought Longshot, RE23 and Levervolution.  They had cases of Longshot.  I use it in 9mm, 40, 10mm.  About a month ago, they had shelves of powder (no primers though).  This is the lowest I have seen their powder since after Sandy Hook.

Rosewood


----------



## Stroker

Jester896 said:


> what were you looking for?  hard to believe Sportscenter in Perry doesn't have any.



Any 6.5 Gredal components, but mainly 8208 xbr and Hornady case lube. I worked in that department for over 5 years and spent a lot of time in the reloading isle helping customers. It was a sad day. Had a bad experience at the Sportscenter many years ago and have never been back, looks like I may have to suck it up and check them out.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Anyone want some for .70 a piece?


----------



## rosewood

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Anyone want some for .70 a piece?


Dang, I am sitting on a gold mine...


----------



## bullgator

i picked up three pounds of powder Saturday. 1 each CFE pistol, CFE 223, and WST.  Got all from a LGS and they had more.


----------



## JonathonJEB

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Anyone want some for .70 a piece?


People are bidding on that stuff. It causes a chain reaction just like last time .


----------



## deermaster13

I just got off gun broker. 8lbs of accurate over 500 bucks With a bunch of bids. Small rifle primers 165 for 500. Crazy!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

maybe somebody is planning something


----------



## JeffinPTC

This site shows some powder.  When I try to ship, it says to call:

http://dansgunsandstuff.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=88

Good Luck


----------



## BriarPatch99

My Son picked up a pound of CFE pistol & Autocomp....  Both from a LGS....

Both will work good in 9mm  ....


----------



## Jtmiller

rosewood said:


> Bought 3 lbs of various powder Saturday at gun store.  Stopped by another earlier and they had several lbs of various powder.  None are fully stocked, but powder is still on the shelves in some stores and a few bullets.  Primers are what is unobtanium right now.


I been on the hunt for Lilgun. Any chance you or anyone has seen or even maybe possibly want to donate to the cause??!!?


----------



## twoheartedale

None at Dunham in statesboro.  Few boxes of obscure rounds. I did see a box of 12 ga 3 in Turkey load for 70 bucks.  Wow. Guess somebody has figured this war against gun owners out.


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> My Son picked up a pound of CFE pistol & Autocomp....  Both from a LGS....
> 
> Both will work good in 9mm  ....



those are all I use in mine...Autocomp is clean


----------



## rosewood

Jtmiller said:


> I been on the hunt for Lilgun. Any chance you or anyone has seen or even maybe possibly want to donate to the cause??!!?


I wasn't looking specifically for it, but last time I did look, both Sports Center and Chuck's had it in stock.  I can't say for sure if they have it in stock now though.  I will make a note next time I visit either, although, I don't have any plans at the moment to visit them.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Stroker said:


> Any 6.5 Gredal components, but mainly 8208 xbr and Hornady case lube.



I have a can of their 1 shot aerosol you can get next time you pass...I don't use it.


----------



## Stroker

Jester896 said:


> I have a can of their 1 shot aerosol you can get next time you pass...I don't use it.


Thanks for the offer and it's much appreciated, but I ordered two 10 oz cans from Midway, should be here by the weekend. Just curious, what lube do yo use when resizing cases?


----------



## Jester896

wax or RCBS II in denatured alcohol depending on what I'm doing


----------



## Ray357

lampern said:


> 5.56mm spec Federal 69 grain match ammo at 24 dollars a box
> 
> https://www.dsarms.com/p-17305-federal-556x45mm-69-grain-sierra-match-king-bthp-20-round-box.aspx
> 
> Any thoughts on this ammunition?


Good ammo if you got the twist to shoot it. IMO anything slower than 1:8 will be marginal.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just  stopped by a small store and saw some Winchester Power Point in 243 Win, $50 a box. Glad I got new dies coming in this week.


----------



## rosewood

Stroker said:


> Thanks for the offer and it's much appreciated, but I ordered two 10 oz cans from Midway, should be here by the weekend. Just curious, what lube do yo use when resizing cases?



For most bottlenecked rifle cartridges, I use the Unique lube on a lube pad.  Then trim if needed then toss back in the tumbler to clean off the lube.

For .223, I have found I can put them in a gallon ziplock bag, spray some one shot in the bag, close it up and massage the brass through the bag.  Do your resizing and you don't have to tumble afterwards unless you really want to.  I have also began lubing 9mm the same way, being the 9mm is tapered instead of straightwalled, it just has a lot more friction than say a 40 or 45 brass.  The lube helps a ton.  I resize 9mm on the Dillon in the first station while loading.

I tried the one shot ziplock bag technique with .270 brass and it just isn't enough lube to size well, so I stick with the Unique for large cases.

Rosewood


----------



## Stroker

Jester896 said:


> wax or RCBS II in denatured alcohol depending on what I'm doing


The RCBS was my go to until I tried the Hornady One Shot when it came out. Had to break out that and pad Monday after my trip to Bass Pro was a waste of time. I use acetone or MEK to remove the RCBS case lube from sized cases.


----------



## Jester896

Stroker said:


> The RCBS was my go to until I tried the Hornady One Shot when it came out. Had to break out that and pad Monday after my trip to Bass Pro was a waste of time. I use acetone or MEK to remove the RCBS case lube from sized cases.



I mix close to a half of a bottle in a qt spray bottle of alcohol and shake real good.  Then I put my cases in one of those Sterilite shoe boxes.  Spray it across the cases then shake then in the box and the case heads naturally go to the bottom.  Once they are standing somewhat I hit a couple more pump in the case necks...hit them with a hair dryer or let Mister Sunshine evap the alcohol and size them.  What I don't get to I cover with the lid until I get back to it...threw that lub pad away years ago.  All pistol get this even though they are going trough carbide.. and some large quantities of bottlenecks...it is water soluble and you could rinse the lub off...we use a cement mixer for buckets of .223 and 9mm.

basically the same as one shot I think


----------



## Stroker

rosewood said:


> For most bottlenecked rifle cartridges, I use the Unique lube on a lube pad.  Then trim if needed then toss back in the tumbler to clean off the lube.
> 
> For .223, I have found I can put them in a gallon ziplock bag, spray some one shot in the bag, close it up and massage the brass through the bag.  Do your resizing and you don't have to tumble afterwards unless you really want to.  I have also began lubing 9mm the same way, being the 9mm is tapered instead of straightwalled, it just has a lot more friction than say a 40 or 45 brass.  The lube helps a ton.  I resize 9mm on the Dillon in the first station while loading.
> 
> I tried the one shot ziplock bag technique with .270 brass and it just isn't enough lube to size well, so I stick with the Unique for large cases.
> 
> Rosewood


Had to breakout the pad and RCBS case lube Monday when Bass Pro was out of One Shot, cleaned them up with acetone. I always run my cases through a old Lyman 600 before resizing. With the One Shot I just stand the cleaned cases in a couple of 100 round loading blocks and spray away, resize, a quick bath in acetone and there ready for primers. I also inspect the case necks with a small flashlight while still in the loading blocks before spraying and resizing.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

Some guy on the classifieds is trying to sell 555 round box’s of 22lr for $250 a box. Winchester garbage at that!


----------



## tcward

Anybody know this goon?


----------



## Jester896

Stroker said:


> Had to breakout the pad and RCBS case lube Monday



I think I have been using this one spray bottle for several years...had to replace the sprayer with a heavier one once...got 2-3 bottles for backup too.


----------



## Dub

https://fortscottmunitions.com/

Use HANK10 for a 10% discount.

I’ve never used any of their stuff, not hadn’t heard of them until just now when I received an email due to a YouTube subscription from Hank Stange’s guns & shooting channel.

There are other discounts to other vendors.....I’ll link those in a minute...


----------



## frankwright

I was at Full Blown Firearms,in Hampton across from the Race Track off Woolsey road, and they had a good bit of some ammo.
 No 9mm but stacks of .45 and other. 
I wasn't looking for ammo so I didn't pay much attention but it might be an option to call them.


----------



## cramer

Many thanks to snuffy for fixing us up in a very generous  way!
My grandchildren  will be able  to  shoot for some time!


----------



## snooker1

Picked up some more this week. Some I ordered offline from Grabagun and Sportsman Guide and some I picked up in local stores. Prices were normal not jacked up, although I did see some jacked up prices on some different ammo.


----------



## snuffy

cramer said:


> Many thanks to snuffy for fixing us up in a very generous  way!
> My grandchildren  will be able  to  shoot for some time!


Glad I could help. Was nice meeting you today.


----------



## leroy

Went by sportsman warehouse and acadamy, no ammo except odd/large calibers, very few guns.


----------



## snuffy

Went by Barrows Friday. They had plenty of 50 cal.BMG ammo if anybody needs some. That was about all though


----------



## Jester896

snuffy said:


> Went by Barrows Friday. They had plenty of 50 cal.BMG ammo if anybody needs some. That was about all though


i have 2 30 cal cans of black tip projectiles and a few bags of Top Choice pulls...I might need to see if there is a market for them


----------



## leroy

Never thought I would see the day I couldn't walk in to a store and get a box of cheap birdshot


----------



## snuffy

leroy said:


> Never thought I would see the day I couldn't walk in to a store and get a box of cheap birdshot


Or expensive bird shot!


----------



## rosewood

Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.


----------



## 4HAND

Got a guy holding 5 boxes of Nosler 147gr 9mm for me. $14 per box.


----------



## snuffy

rosewood said:


> Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.


Barrow did have some 28 and 16 ga.


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.


I have two.


----------



## leroy

rosewood said:


> Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.



Son has a SxS in 28 he quail hunts with


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

rosewood said:


> Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.


I’ve got one, love it.


----------



## longrangedog

CMP has a variety of .45, .40, .38 special, .308, .30-06 for sale online. Qualifying to buy isn't difficult and the ammo is reasonably priced with free shipping. Most of it is competition grade.


----------



## rosewood

If you have the 28 gauge, Academy in Macon has some in stock and so did Walmart on Zebulon Rd as of yesterday.  Good time to own a 28 gauge I guess.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

The 28 is more underrated than the .410.


----------



## snooker1

Cheaper Than Dirt is advertising Winchester 9mm range ammo for 2 dollars a round. $99.99 for 50 round box. Thats insane.


----------



## mallardsx2

I am trying to figure out why anyone would buy that many turkey loads. But I guess to each their own.

At the same time I am chuckling because I can reload 50 - 9mm rounds for $2....


----------



## leroy

Sportsman guide has pre order for 9mm and 223, 223 was 70 cents round. 9mm had arrival date of may


----------



## specialk

rosewood said:


> Keep seeing 28gauge, I don't know anyone that owns one.



how much and where....thanks in advance....


----------



## specialk

mallardsx2 said:


> I am trying to figure out why anyone would buy that many turkey loads. But I guess to each their own.
> 
> At the same time I am chuckling because I can reload 50 - 9mm rounds for $2....



turkey loads are my second choice after the buckshot and slugs are depleted....


----------



## mallardsx2

Wouldn't that be your third choice?


----------



## rosewood

specialk said:


> how much and where....thanks in advance....


Scroll up.  I didn't count but it wasn't selling.


----------



## rosewood

mallardsx2 said:


> I am trying to figure out why anyone would buy that many turkey loads. But I guess to each their own.
> 
> At the same time I am chuckling because I can reload 50 - 9mm rounds for $2....


Hope u have a supply of primers,  they are going for >$100 now, that is $5 just for primers.


----------



## rosewood

mallardsx2 said:


> Wouldn't that be your third choice?


Academy still has spears in the knife section, already out of pellets.


----------



## deermaster13

I had a gift card from Cabelas so I ordered a new best for the upcoming season, just out of curiosity I checked if they had any number 5's in Winchester, low and behold they actually did. I got some but ordered a box anyways. 1 box per order though. I wasn't happy about the 22 dollars a box though as I came home and looked at 5 boxes with 11 dollars on them.


----------



## Katalee

Barrow in Butler had 300 Blackout today. 25.00 box.


----------



## ucfireman

Academy, 2 walmarts and 1 LGS almost no ammo except obscure sizes. 
Walmart had a few Savage axis xp 6.5 for decent but with no ammo why buy?


----------



## dick7.62

https://montroseauction.com/           The Thursday online auction has a lot of ammo, especially 9mm.  Remember to add 26% to the bid price(18% buyers premium + 8% sales tax).


----------



## Russdaddy

specialk said:


> how much and where....thanks in advance....


Bass pro in Chattanooga has plenty, but I didn't look at price


----------



## JeffinPTC

how much and where....thanks in advance....

Chucks Pawn in Warner robins  had some 28 ga ammo last month

Barrow Automotive in Butler ditto

Greenville Hardware yesterday.  Only a few boxes though.

If you're from LA and never been to Chucks or Barrow, its worth a road trip.  Barrow is perhaps the largest Browning dealer in the SE and largest Beretta in the US. From the back of a NAPA parts dealer. who Knew?

I was looking at Beretta SP1 28 ga last fall and Chucks PAWN was cheaper, $1625


----------



## rosewood

Yep, pretty much been the MO at most stores lately.  Those that used to knock a few dollars off for regulars just ain't doing it now.  I have done a lot more window shopping lately.  I tend to spend money on guns/supplies when I can find a deal, if it isn't much of a deal, I tend to pass.  That is of course unless it is something I really need.

Rosewood


----------



## rugerfan

I am not paying the prices that I am seeing advertised. I just saw a box of Federal 130 Grain 270 Win for 99.00 plus shipping.  20 shells for 100 dollars? Are people that freaking insane to buy it for that price?  5 dollars per shot? No thank you! 

The prices I am seeing on gunbroker are just ridiculous.


----------



## mallardsx2

The price of lead ingots will skyrocket to $25/pound.....

I know one guy who has 15,000 pounds of ingots sitting on pallets.


----------



## specialk

prices will go higher before they go down......


----------



## ucfireman

Unfortunately as supplies dry up people will spend what they have to to enjoy what they want to. 
If you are out of bullets for deer season and you can only find a box for 50+ than you will probably buy it just so you can hunt. 
I hate it and am complaining with the rest of yall.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Anybody been to an indoor gun range lately?  I haven't, I suspect they are pretty empty.


----------



## snuffy

Was in Wal-Mart in Locusts Grove today. All they had was about ten boxes of Federal top gun 28ga. $9.46 a box.


----------



## bullgator

OleCountryBoy said:


> Anybody been to an indoor gun range lately?  I haven't, I suspect they are pretty empty.


I went to Shooters World in Tampa last Friday......plenty busy. Unfortunately some of those in there looked a little suspect.


----------



## JeffinPTC

DVOR.com has ammo.
Mostly orphan calibers
https://www.dvor.com/ammo-for-your-rifle-69-2021-01-19.html

But then there's these 68gr 223 for 70 cents each

https://www.dvor.com/hornady-frontier-223-ammo-deal-99-2021-01-11.html

$10 shipping


----------



## BeerThirty

.22 LR available. Not the worst I've seen..

https://advancedtactical.com/catalo...gh-velocity-36gr-hp-50rnd-box-1/category/157/


----------



## killerv

JeffinPTC said:


> how much and where....thanks in advance....
> 
> Chucks Pawn in Warner robins  had some 28 ga ammo last month
> 
> Barrow Automotive in Butler ditto
> 
> Greenville Hardware yesterday.  Only a few boxes though.
> 
> If you're from LA and never been to Chucks or Barrow, its worth a road trip.  Barrow is perhaps the largest Browning dealer in the SE and largest Beretta in the US. From the back of a NAPA parts dealer. who Knew?
> 
> I was looking at Beretta SP1 28 ga last fall and Chucks PAWN was cheaper, $1625




When I got my sp1 sporting, a local shop was actually a few bucks cheaper, but only had 1...I called Barrow, he said he had over 30 in stock, 4 of the exact model with barrel length I wanted, he brought them all out and I picked the one with the best wood. He's not always the cheapest, but more than likely he'll have what you are looking for.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman

I walked into my local gun store yesterday that also has an indoor shooting range. They generally have 5 to 7 employees helping customers and until the last few months, they had display counters and racks full of handguns, shotguns and rifles of many, many makes and calibers. Yesterday, the owner and a single employee were the only ones there.  I could see the owner in his office doing something and the employee was leaning on the counter doing nothing.  There were no buyers and no one on the shooting range. Why?  Because they had almost nothing to sell!  There were a three odd handguns that I wouldn’t have, a couple of hunting rifles and the ammo shelves were empty except for a couple of boxes of some rifle caliber that I couldnt see clearly. I asked the employee if they expected any deliveries of guns and ammo anytime soon.  He said that they hope so but had no idea what or when.  He went on to say that if they don’t receive a lot of merchandise soon, they will likely not be able to stay in business!

I keep reading that gun and ammo manufacturers are working at their maximum capacity but the products being manufactured are being sucked up somewhere and somehow and sure don’t seem to be making their way to the local gun store shelves!


----------



## rosewood

Gotta keep your eyes open and check often.  Recently bought a Ruger 22 air rifle.  Bought ammo with it then started looking around for more.  Most stores are out of 22 pellets and many are even out of .177.  Crazy.  Stopped by a wally world on the other side of town while I was over there to see if they had any 22 pellets.  Low and behold, they had some 100 rnd boxes of CCI mini-mag 22LR in their ammo cabinet.  Girl said I could buy 2 of each type.  She only had 1 36 grain and about 5 or so 40 grain.  She let me get the 36 grain and 2 of the 40 grain.  They were 7.99 each which isn't too bad.  Guess I am not helping mitigate the shortage much am I?  They didn't have any 22 pellets, but did have about 4 flavors of .177, so I bought one pack of 500 for my Gamo.

SCORE!

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Poor Poor Fisherman said:


> I keep reading that gun and ammo manufacturers are working at their maximum capacity but the products being manufactured are being sucked up somewhere and somehow and sure don’t seem to be making their way to the local gun store shelves!



No doubt, that does make you scratch your head.  But I wonder, when there isn't a panic, how many guns a day does a normal store sell?  How many of those several hundred guns you see on the shelf sit their for months?  I know I have seen the same gun in stock for years at some stores so it appears they are moving a lot, but sometimes they are sitting.  Then we have panic and everything sells and maybe the 20 guns that small store sells a week all goes in a few hours and the manufactures never catch up.  I really don't know if that is the answer or if there is some underlying conspiracy behind it all.

I am betting that on truck day at Academy, they sell more ammo in the 15 minutes after they open the doors that wipes out the whole shipment now than what they sell in a day and maybe even a week during non-panic times.

Rosewood


----------



## mallardsx2

The whole situation seems really silly to me actually.

I haven't bought any ammo or guns since this began. I always considered myself pretty well armed.

I have noticed a pretty steep decline in recreational shooting in my area. Normally I hear about 20-100 gunshots near my house. Its been quiet for the last few weeks.

Maybe they are shooting pellet guns now. Oh wait, there arent even any pellets on the shelves to shoot. lol


----------



## rosewood

Folks are hanging on to what they have.  You can't replace what you shoot, so you tend to hang on tighter.  I know the fact I can't get primers has made me think harder before going to range.

Rosewood


----------



## j_seph

rosewood said:


> Folks are hanging on to what they have.  You can't replace what you shoot, so you tend to hang on tighter.  I know the fact I can't get primers has made me think harder before going to range.
> 
> Rosewood


Found lots for sale but high prices, seems lots of folks bought and now selling


----------



## rosewood

j_seph said:


> Found lots for sale but high prices, seems lots of folks bought and now selling


I think those are flippers.  Many will buy whatever they can find in store whether they have it or not then resell it at jacked up prices. 

Those of us that shoot for a hobby, most of us hang on to what we got.  At least I do.  There is no telling how much I could make if I was willing to sell what I have at scalping prices, but I don't believe in that and am not that hard up for cash.

Rosewood


----------



## mallardsx2

j_seph said:


> Found lots for sale but high prices, seems lots of folks bought and now selling



I hope the supply catches up with the demand and ALL of these people who were hoarding a buying at high prices get caught and stuck with it all....and loose their shorts.....


----------



## Ratrzcer1991

mallardsx2 said:


> I hope the supply catches up with the demand and ALL of these people who were hoarding a buying at high prices get caught and stuck with it all....and loose their shorts.....


I’ve been hoarding for awhile now.....all the 28 gauge


----------



## WishboneW

specialk said:


> how much and where....thanks in advance....



Barrows in Butler had several cases of 28 and 16 ga


----------



## j_seph

rosewood said:


> I think those are flippers.  Many will buy whatever they can find in store whether they have it or not then resell it at jacked up prices.
> 
> Those of us that shoot for a hobby, most of us hang on to what we got.  At least I do.  There is no telling how much I could make if I was willing to sell what I have at scalping prices, but I don't believe in that and am not that hard up for cash.
> 
> Rosewood


I been hunting 9mm, found some last Saturday at 1,000 rds for $500. Great buy no doubt but like many, I do not need 1,000 rds. That was only way they would sale them. Had another place I was talking to said had I bought them they would have bought what I didn't want from me.


----------



## rosewood

Those impulse buys of blemished and other bullets on sale from Midway the last few years is paying off.  I started inventorying my bullets, and I have enough rifle bullets to load in most cartridges I use to last a while. 

Now if I could just track down some more primers to shore up the stash.

Rosewood


----------



## snuffy

Full Blown Firearms in Hampton had some 28 ga. couple days ago. Didn't price them though.

Anybody ever used them for repair?

I drooped off a Springfield 1911 A1 for a longer trigger and flat main spring housing.
I could have done the main spring housing but was intimidated about fitting the trigger.

They seemed ok.


----------



## rosewood

snuffy said:


> Full Blown Firearms in Hampton had some 28 ga. couple days ago. Didn't price them though.
> 
> Anybody ever used them for repair?
> 
> I drooped off a Springfield 1911 A1 for a longer trigger and flat main spring housing.
> I could have done the main spring housing but was intimidated about fitting the trigger.
> 
> They seemed ok.


Most trigger are pretty much drop in.


----------



## greg j

I stopped  in Villa Rica today and the "place" where i stopped had 9mm,  380, 10mm, 40 cal and several other's in stock but were limiting to 100 rds for each caliber unless you bought one of those ammo can specials they had.


----------



## snuffy

greg j said:


> I stopped  in Villa Rica today and the "place" where i stopped had 9mm,  380, 10mm, 40 cal and several other's in stock but were limiting to 100 rds for each caliber unless you bought one of those ammo can specials they had.



How were the prices?


----------



## chuckdog

*I was by Ga. Arms Tuesday. I only glanced at the ammo. The 9mm I saw was 124gr plated @ $60/100rds.*

*I don't think there was any 5.56 available. There powder stock has been decimated in the last week or so.*

*The least expensive 22lr I saw was $11/50rd box, Aquila I think.*

*The placed was wrapped up.*


----------



## greg j

I paid $40.00 for 50 rds of 380 metal jacket and $48.00 for 50 rds of 10mm.  Higher than normal but i needed/wanted some.


----------



## snuffy

Looks like you got what you got for a good while yet.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Natchez has 30 rd Mpul gen 2 mags for $10.99. Will be worth more when the high capacity ban takes effect.


----------



## paulito

I was in Cabelas yesterday, for other shopping items. Swung by the gun area just to have a peak. Looks like they have most if not all of their ammo behind the counter now and there was a line a good 10 people deep picking thru what little ammo i could see they even had left on the shelf. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## tad1

I’ve been feeling really butt hurt by all this.  I’m just not going to participate.  As far as the flipping and secondary market goes,  I guess one shouldn’t hate on free markets, but I can’t help but be upset.  You can keep your $200 sleeve of primers.  Nope, not gonna play that game, at least not yet I ain’t!


----------



## rosewood

Geezer Ray said:


> Natchez has 30 rd Mpul gen 2 mags for $10.99. Will be worth more when the high capacity ban takes effect.


My biggest concern is, will it be a ban on new mags or owning our existing ones.  I sure hope we get to keep what we got.  Better yet, I hope they can't pull of the ban to start with.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> "They" don't even know what guns are where much less mags. Short of coming to your house (highly unlikely unless you do something stupid), there is no way of knowing what, or how many, of anything you have.
> 
> The only thing I could see would be an example of traveling with them and getting pulled over for something or maybe doing random range inspections. Even then, you're not going to be traveling or at the range with everything you own. At least you shouldn't be.



I agree, but if you get caught with just one that has been deemed illegal, you could become a felon quickly depending on how the laws are written.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

flynlow said:


> The only thing I could see would be an example of traveling with them and getting pulled over for something or maybe doing random range inspections. Even then, you're not going to be traveling or at the range with everything you own. At least you shouldn't be.



Would need a pretty large trailer to do that...


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I agree, but if you get caught with just one that has been deemed illegal, you could become a felon quickly depending on how the laws are written.
> 
> Rosewood


Yep, just like having your supressors stamp when you go to shoot.


----------



## MCBUCK

FWIW....the high prices seem to be from the dealerships who are taking advantage of the situation. Regardless of how you may feel, the retailers set the retail price. Manufacturers have only went up a typical 10-12 % A good retailer is keeping  a 20% margin, an advantageous retailer is popping  50 points or better.

On a side note:
If it were up to Pelosi-Schumer-Biden Crooks Thieves and Associates
we would all be declared felons.


----------



## kma281

bullgator said:


> Yep, just like having your supressors stamp when you go to shoot.



Why would I need my suppressor stamp to go shoot? (In Georgia where I'm registered) 

The NFA law clearly states "The approved application received from ATF serves as evidence of registration of the NFA firearm. This document must be made available upon request of any ATF officer. 
[26 U.S.C. 5841(e); 27 CFR 479.101]

If an ATF Agent asks to view it you must make it available.  No-one else has jurisdiction over the registration.  ...Follow me to the house Mr. ATF and I'll retrieve it and make it available for your review...  No where in the law does it state the approved application "STAMP" must be carried at all times you have the silencer out. If it is I haven't found it yet.

I'm not being argumentative.  This is just the way I read and understand the law. 

Keith


----------



## Jester896

correct..but I keep a double sided copy of mine in the weapons cases they may be riding in.  Sure beats follow me home and I will show it to you...I can go about my business.


----------



## kma281

Roger that... I keep a scanned image on my phone just for that same reason but after working along side those guys for over 32 years they aint gonna want to see a copy or scanned image.  If they ask, they have a reason and they are gonna want to see the original made available.


----------



## bullgator

kma281 said:


> Roger that... I keep a scanned image on my phone just for that same reason but after working along side those guys for over 32 years they aint gonna want to see a copy or scanned image.  If they ask, they have a reason and they are gonna want to see the original made available.


Some ranges won’t let you shoot a can if you can’t produce documentation. But yes, it’s more of a convenient situation than legal.


----------



## ucfireman

Went to Adventure outdoors today, 
Had .40sw 179.99/ 200rds. 
Had/ was putting out .223 150rds. Said they were $82 then changed to 150/box. 1.00 a round. 
Had .308 $48/box. 
They did have some powders but no bullets or primers.


----------



## GregoryB.

I saw some off brand  30-30 for $50 a box today. Only thing I need is some 20ga turkey loads and if I can't find some at a reasonable price in the next month I will just use my 12ga.


----------



## rosewood

Saw steel case 308 in academy today 147fmj, 20 rnd box for 11.99.


----------



## gemcgrew

Arms Unlimited has .380 90gr. JHP, 200 rounds for $189.99. Not bad for self defense rounds currently. Free shipping and no taxes on my order.


----------



## davidhelmly

gemcgrew said:


> Arms Unlimited has .380 90gr. JHP, 200 rounds for $189.99. Not bad for self defense rounds currently. Free shipping and no taxes on my order.


Thanks just ordered. ?


----------



## smolieri

Thanks.. I got some also.


----------



## Dusty Roads

ucfireman said:


> Went to Adventure outdoors today,
> Had .40sw 179.99/ 200rds.
> Had/ was putting out .223 150rds. Said they were $82 then changed to 150/box. 1.00 a round.
> Had .308 $48/box.
> They did have some powders but no bullets or primers.


Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dusty Roads

LuckyGunner had some last week and I got 500 rds($100) of Aguila (Elly prime)22 Super Extra 40gr off Gunbroker seller:claudia1975


----------



## rugerfan

Trying a new Avenue to get ammo!


----------



## normaldave

Ah the good old days...

I was perusing the social media page of my local gun shop, Rome Gun and Pawn...take note, this was from Spring of last year...2020.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

if anyone knows of any 350 legend at pre-pandemic pricing, I have a friend looking for some

or even a little below  'it's insane to pay that pricing' might work


----------



## cramer

rugerfan said:


> Trying a new Avenue to get ammo!View attachment 1063251


Hey , be careful  now


----------



## ucfireman

Look what I found. Dont think its a great find but I got a gun that will shoot it so I bought them.


----------



## Railroader

ucfireman said:


> Look what I found. Dont think its a great find but I got a gun that will shoot it so I bought them.



Not bad at all!  I'd have bought that!


----------



## ucfireman

normaldave said:


> Ah the good old days...
> 
> I was perusing the social media page of my local gun shop, Rome Gun and Pawn...take note, this was from Spring of last year...2020.


Not even a year ago. Stupid times we are living in.


----------



## rosewood

Railroader said:


> Not bad at all!  I'd have bought that!


Not bad?  That is a great deal.  Before this mess, you paid about $12 for 50 rounds of 22 MAG.  125 rnds for 22.84 is a steal.  Makes you think they mis-priced them.

Rosewood


----------



## ucfireman

I don't think walmart is jacking up their prices. Just not getting anything in, Their 12 gauge is still the same price they were too. 
Just no supply but they don't seem to be gouging like some. Hats off to them for that.


----------



## rosewood

ucfireman said:


> I don't think walmart is jacking up their prices. Just not getting anything in, Their 12 gauge is still the same price they were too.
> Just no supply but they don't seem to be gouging like some. Hats off to them for that.


Academy is about the same.  I have noticed some of the ammo when they get it is a bit inflated, but nothing like you are seeing elsewhere.  I suspect it is more expensive from their wholesaler.  Both Walmart and Academy sells out as quick as the word gets out.  Folks line up at the door at Academy to buy on delivery day.

Rosewood


----------



## georgia_home

Local county range has had ammo for clays consistently for a while now, even though everyone else local has been having a hard time since late November.

they are starting a 4 box (100rd) limit Monday. 2/1/2021

until then, limit is 1flat/person/day. (250rd)

they only sell fioci. (Fioci is a facility sponser)

average shooting day for my shooting partner and i runs around 100rds/day/per. Today was 150 For each of us.


----------



## SC Hunter

GregoryB. said:


> I saw some off brand  30-30 for $50 a box today. Only thing I need is some 20ga turkey loads and if I can't find some at a reasonable price in the next month I will just use my 12ga.


Midway has hevi 13 number 7's as of this morning online.


----------



## notnksnemor

rosewood said:


> Not bad?  That is a great deal.  Before this mess, you paid about $12 for 50 rounds of 22 MAG.  125 rnds for 22.84 is a steal.  Makes you think they mis-priced them.
> 
> Rosewood



What are CCI 22 mag game points going for now?


----------



## georgia_home

Stopped by Wally World today. Bear shelves except as follows:

some selection of 28g.

1 4pk of Winchester 12g/8 - took this one. I prefer 8s for clays.
6 4pk of Winchester 12/7.5
3 4pk of federal 12/7.5

These were in the $22/per range.

they had a few low end shotguns, pump. 20g. stevens and mossy iirc. Reasonable prices considering.

some hunting rifles, but I didn’t focus on them.


----------



## Jester896

I like #8 too....I could use some 28s


----------



## GregoryB.

SC Hunter, Took a road trip to TN to look at property this weekend. Found some 20 gauge Turkey loads at Sportsman Warehouse in Columbia SC.


----------



## georgia_home

was also at my local sportsmans today. They did have 28 as well.

didn’t notice the loadings as I don’t have a 28, but there were several different loadings/box colors.

additionally, as noted Above, sportsmans also had turkey loads, in 12g at the store I visited.

even had a few boxes of $15/5 boxes of low recoil 12 slugs. 2 boxes@$15/per 20g sabot slugs.

didnt need slugs that bad.. yet



Jester896 said:


> I like #8 too....I could use some 28s


----------



## rosewood

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> What are CCI 22 mag game points going for now?


I paid $13.99 at a store that doesn't jack up prices.  Have seen them for as much as $18.99 at other stores.  Online, seems like I have seen them as much as $50.


----------



## EuroTech

I seen some 28 ga in the Walmart in Loganville and that was all they had.


----------



## Jester896

I picked up a flat of 28ga at my LGS today...$7 a box I think before tax


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I picked up a flat of 28ga at my LGS today...$7 a box I think before tax


Seems most big box stores I have been have had 28 gauge in stock.  Can't quite figure that one out.  Maybe the factories had plenty of it on hand when this mess started and they are just shipping it to whoever will take it.


----------



## Jester896

pretty much just an upland round...all the new gun owners that may not have wanted a pistol probably followed Uncle Sleepy's advice and got them a home defense shotty...then bought all the 12 or 20 ga buckshot followed by turkey loads


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bass Pro has 7mm-08, 7 mag, and 300 mag, Hornady American whitetail for normal prices at this immediate second online.


----------



## rugerfan

Dustin Pate said:


> Bass Pro has 7mm-08, 7 mag, and 300 mag, Hornady American whitetail for normal prices at this immediate second online.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jester896

Jester896 said:


> I picked up a flat of 28ga at my LGS today...$7 a box I think before tax


 sold my box before I could get them picked up...thought that I might like these AA Targets more at $9.89.....last time I bought some at WalMart they were $7.99...been a minute.

Also found this jewel when I went by


----------



## deers2ward

Dustin Pate said:


> Bass Pro has 7mm-08, 7 mag, and 300 mag, Hornady American whitetail for normal prices at this immediate second online.


This is a good man right here ^^

More folks need to be like this instead of not saying anything and then listing on gunbroker


----------



## marlin

Walmart in Orlando Fla had a 150 round box of 45 gr 22 mag, a 333 round box of 22 long rifle hollow point and 2 boxes of 22 stingers. They made the trip back home with me.


----------



## Railroader

My Walmart had absolutely ZERO ammo of any kind today...


----------



## georgia_home

Went by a “specialty gun store” with nothing real special in it. 

but the had some 223 100/$125! ouch
12g. winchester bird shot. 8shot, $25 for 25 shells! More ouch
monarch. 12 2-3/4” 00buck . 25/$40 even more ouch

just crazy


----------



## Jester896

I grabbed a box of Rio 12ga at my local shop this morning $11.99.  I only needed 1 box to give me 3 to shoot tomorrow for scrap...left about 4 boxes on the shelf.  Between that and the flat of 28s I got there yesterday I should have plenty for tomorrow.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Natchez has 9mm in 1000rd cases if you call for .50c a round, if you can stomach it go for it. They only have cci blazer brass in loose packed cases.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Now I see they also have federal 9mm for .52c a round in loose packed 1000rd cases if you call.


----------



## Railroader

Got a hot notice in email this morning...



Lunacy...


----------



## bullgator

There seems to be plenty of ammo available if you do a little looking. I’m just not quite ready to give up any organs yet.


----------



## Milkman

bullgator said:


> There seems to be plenty of ammo available if you do a little looking. I’m just not quite ready to give up any organs yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed?
> Have you seen any 243 in 100 grain for sale?


----------



## bullgator

Haven’t looked for that specifically, but ill make a note of it.


----------



## Mauser

Academy in dothan has federal 9mm 124gr fmj 18.49 50rds.  Winchester 5.56 55gr fmj 250rds 119.00 two box limit on all ammo. Also had tss turkey loads 54.99. At this current moment lol


----------



## rosewood

Mauser said:


> Academy in dothan has federal 9mm 124gr fmj 18.49 50rds.  Winchester 5.56 55gr fmj 250rds 119.00 two box limit on all ammo. Also had tss turkey loads 54.99. At this current moment lol


That's about what Academy in Macon had this morning at opening.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

The fact is that I DO NOT own a 9 MM firearm....BUT I do have lots of .22's in S, L, & LR and also Magnum,  a .32, a .38, a .380 and lots of .40 Glocks handguns.

When I read Mauser's post earlier this evening and saw 9 MM ammo, it reminded me to immediately go to Academy tonight and see if I could buy some ammo for two lady friends of mine.  I went and bought two boxes of Winchester , 147 gr, JHP.  (2 box limit).  The cost was $ $29.99 plus $2.40 Tax (8 %)= $ 32.39 per 50 count box.  

Two guys right in front of me bought the last boxes of Remington 9 MM (don't know the specs).  One of the guys stated that it was around $90.00 per box on this 250 round box and the limit was two boxes of it also.  Even though, they got the last Remington ammo, I was just thankful that I was finally able to buy a couple of lady friends some ammo for their pistols finally. 

Mauser, thanks for your post as it was a great reminder to me.


----------



## tcward

Deal of the day...


----------



## FlipKing

I paid $230 for 100 rds of critical defense 9mm, 40 rds 6.5 hornady match, 40rds of Hornady precision Hunter 6.5 today.


----------



## Ruger#3

I’m canceling my life insurance policy. The wife will be fine selling my ammo.


----------



## frankwright

Ammo shortage I can kind of understand but smokeless powder?
I just,again, went through 10 normally good online suppliers and they have no powder. 
Some powders I almost never heard of and don't know what you would use it for is not in stock. It is like "I don't know what it is but I am buying it"


----------



## deermaster13

I've had powder on notification for over a  month at Midway.


----------



## Jester896

tcward said:


> Deal of the day...



report that to Winchester and they will do everything that can to make sure they don't get anymore.  They really frown on selling their ammo above MSRP.


----------



## GregoryB.

I talked to the lady at the Walmart gun counter and she said a local store owner comes in and buys everything that came in and takes it back to his store. He was selling Blue Box 243 ammo a few weeks ago for $50. Glad I have a stock pile of ammo already.


----------



## FlipKing

I was very happy to find what I did for those prices. Probably only $5 at most higher than normal per box.


----------



## Wifeshusband

I'm with you Gregory. Good on .243 for years to come, but I bought a 25/06 last fall and failed to get more than a couple of boxes. I have literally scoured the earth thru the internet. None  available. Believe it or not, Dicks was out of every popular caliber a month ago, except for some 25/06 & a few others. The .25/06 was all 120 grain and I'm partial to 100 grain in both .243 and 25/06and passed it up. I guess that was a dumb move. Everything I've read on the internet says the shortage will run into 2022. Looks like I'll be deer hunting with the .243 again this year.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Here's hoping every scalper out there never gets to fire another round.


----------



## tcward

Geezer Ray said:


> Here's hoping every scalper out there never gets to fire another round.


I got scolded for saying something like that the other day..excuse was supply and demand...lol!


----------



## JustUs4All

Reason, not excuse.  The reason is that demand exceeds supply.  The fellow who camps out at WallyWorld every morning and buys up all the ammo needs an excuse but the reason is supply and demand.  If you dry up the demand the prices will fall.


----------



## 280 Man

I went to a gun show today in Greenville SC and I was absolutely stunned at the prices of ammo, firearms and reloading components. There was a lot ammo available if you were willing to pay the price.

The powder I found, none was under 100 dollars per pound, primers were 145 dollars per 1000 and ammo was just as bad. 45 acp for the most part was $1.20 per round, 9mm was $1.00 per round, with some being higher, 223 rounds were mostly $1.00 per round.

Ive said it many times, but Im soooooo glad I started stocking up on reloading components about 5-6 years ago.


----------



## JustUs4All

Do a search here for threads that equate stockpiling ammunition with investing.  That mindset along with the fear that the left is going to dry up all ammunition for ever drives these shortages.  No different from the toilet paper kerfluffle.


----------



## antharper

To rich for me but I go this notification a few minutes ago , midway


----------



## bullgator

Hopefully this all slingshots back and there’s a glut of ammo and components available again.......at bargain prices.


----------



## davidhelmly

Wifeshusband said:


> I'm with you Gregory. Good on .243 for years to come, but I bought a 25/06 last fall and failed to get more than a couple of boxes. I have literally scoured the earth thru the internet. None  available. Believe it or not, Dicks was out of every popular caliber a month ago, except for some 25/06 & a few others. The .25/06 was all 120 grain and I'm partial to 100 grain in both .243 and 25/06and passed it up. I guess that was a dumb move. Everything I've read on the internet says the shortage will run into 2022. Looks like I'll be deer hunting with the .243 again this year.


Here are some 90’s and 110. 
https://ammoseek.com/ammo/25-06-remington


----------



## Mattval

Y'all can check 
Ammo Seek


----------



## GregoryB.

For $3.50 a round they can keep it.


----------



## leroy

280 Man said:


> I went to a gun show today in Greenville SC and I was absolutely stunned at the prices of ammo, firearms and reloading components. There was a lot ammo available if you were willing to pay the price.
> 
> The powder I found, none was under 100 dollars per pound, primers were 145 dollars per 1000 and ammo was just as bad. 45 acp for the most part was $1.20 per round, 9mm was $1.00 per round, with some being higher, 223 rounds were mostly $1.00 per round.
> 
> Ive said it many times, but Im soooooo glad I started stocking up on reloading components about 5-6 years ago.



We were gonna go in palmetto state arms yesterday but they were lined up 25 deep outside and letting in folks as others came out


----------



## GregoryB.

I was at Walmart in SC and noticed they are getting turkey ammo. Was in the aisle with the turkey stuff not behind the counter. I got 2 boxes of each to pattern my gun. Super X was $5.80 a box and Longbeard XR was $9.00 , there wasn't a limit but I didn't need to be greedy.View attachment 1067344


----------



## Dustin Pate

GregoryB. said:


> I was at Walmart in SC and noticed they are getting turkey ammo. Was in the aisle with the turkey stuff not behind the counter. I got 2 boxes of each to pattern my gun. Super X was $5.80 a box and Longbeard XR was $9.00 , there wasn't a limit but I didn't need to be greedy.View attachment 1067344



Longbeard XR for $9.00 is a steal. It is $18.00 to $25.00 online and that is if you can find it in stock!


----------



## GregoryB.

They had cases of it in 12 and 20 gauge.


----------



## Railroader

Outdoor Limited has some PMC .308 150sp for $34 a box, right now...


----------



## bullgator

On my travels I stopped at Perry Sports Center where I found the reloading components mostly wiped out. I did pick up a  50 round box of Federal syntech 9mm for $23. 
There were lean on ammo as well.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> On my travels I stopped at Perry Sports Center where I found the reloading components mostly wiped out. I did pick up a  50 round box of Federal syntech 9mm for $23.
> There were lean on ammo as well.


thanks...was thinking about riding up and having lunch if my friend wasn't busy.


----------



## creation's_cause

Starting to notice more ammo on shelves, but not a lot.  Mostly 9mm and 45.  Crazy high prices (gouging) IMHO.  However, two places that I commend for doing their best to keep prices fair...Clyde's Armory in Warner Robins and Barrows in Butler.  I will remember this when I have future firearms related purchases to make.  My hats off to both these fine shops!!!


----------



## Doog

creation's_cause said:


> Starting to notice more ammo on shelves, but not a lot.  Mostly 9mm and 45.  Crazy high prices (gouging) IMHO.



I hear you. I'm a longtime regular over on the fishing forums. Never posted on the firearms side of things... My LGS just asked me to pay $200 for a 50-round box of FMJ 380 ACP. You read that correctly. $200. When I mentioned that I had just paid $70 for two boxes, same grain, brand, etc. on Midway USA, he asked about shipping as if that would account for the difference. He kept his rounds and I kept my money.

I went there intentionally to support a LGS. Seems to me if my choice is to support Larry Potterfield--who has built an admirable online fishing/hunting-focused company IMO--or this LGS...It's in my best interest to try and keep Larry in business.

Apologies if I've offended any LGS folks. Not my intention. Just sharing an experience that seems relevant to the thread topic.


----------



## zedex

I made a post a few days ago about being able to get primers easily but it was removed due to a mistake on my part. So, I want to clarify the post.

I'm not selling the primers. I am curious about a couple things..

First, I know I cannot ship over the border but if the border opens this summer, I do have to go to the states. 

That being the case,  I'd like to know which primers are most in demand.

So, this is NOT a selling post. I'm trying to help yall out. I'm not in it to make money.

I just need to know how to ship it to yall and which primers should I be buying. 

I dont load so my knowledge is limited. I dont know which is the most in demand so I can stock up on it. 

Once the border opens and I can spend a few weeks at my cabin,  I can sent it out. I'll make a selling post in the classified section then. And I'm not marking anything up. Cost plus shipping. 

I've found a lot of conflicting information about shipping primers. Hard to know what's right or wrong. 

If you know, or have experience, with this, please share the information. 

And, tell me which primers you need. That way, I can ensure I'm getting the right ones.

And, this is not a selling post.  This is information gathering only.

Thanks


----------



## tr21

you can get text notifications from target sports usa. they send me a txt when 9mm comes in it's normally .60 a rnd. but you have to be fast usually sells out in 3 min.


----------



## Ray357

zedex said:


> I made a post a few days ago about being able to get primers easily but it was removed due to a mistake on my part. So, I want to clarify the post.
> 
> I'm not selling the primers. I am curious about a couple things..
> 
> First, I know I cannot ship over the border but if the border opens this summer, I do have to go to the states.
> 
> That being the case,  I'd like to know which primers are most in demand.
> 
> So, this is NOT a selling post. I'm trying to help yall out. I'm not in it to make money.
> 
> I just need to know how to ship it to yall and which primers should I be buying.
> 
> I dont load so my knowledge is limited. I dont know which is the most in demand so I can stock up on it.
> 
> Once the border opens and I can spend a few weeks at my cabin,  I can sent it out. I'll make a selling post in the classified section then. And I'm not marking anything up. Cost plus shipping.
> 
> I've found a lot of conflicting information about shipping primers. Hard to know what's right or wrong.
> 
> If you know, or have experience, with this, please share the information.
> 
> And, tell me which primers you need. That way, I can ensure I'm getting the right ones.
> 
> And, this is not a selling post.  This is information gathering only.
> 
> Thanks


Small rifle and small pistol are in highest demand.


----------



## Ruger#3

zedex said:


> I made a post a few days ago about being able to get primers easily but it was removed due to a mistake on my part. So, I want to clarify the post.
> 
> I'm not selling the primers. I am curious about a couple things..
> 
> First, I know I cannot ship over the border but if the border opens this summer, I do have to go to the states.
> 
> That being the case,  I'd like to know which primers are most in demand.
> 
> So, this is NOT a selling post. I'm trying to help yall out. I'm not in it to make money.
> 
> I just need to know how to ship it to yall and which primers should I be buying.
> 
> I dont load so my knowledge is limited. I dont know which is the most in demand so I can stock up on it.
> 
> Once the border opens and I can spend a few weeks at my cabin,  I can sent it out. I'll make a selling post in the classified section then. And I'm not marking anything up. Cost plus shipping.
> 
> I've found a lot of conflicting information about shipping primers. Hard to know what's right or wrong.
> 
> If you know, or have experience, with this, please share the information.
> 
> And, tell me which primers you need. That way, I can ensure I'm getting the right ones.
> 
> And, this is not a selling post.  This is information gathering only.
> 
> Thanks



If you load the primers in cases you can ship as category ORMD, declare it but no qty restrictions or hazmat fees.

Primers bulk are Category 1.4S hazmat and quantities are regulated and you need a hazmat shipper. This is usually provided at UPS hubs, not little stores, it’s pricey.

You‘ll hear different and folks take a chance and mail them. If your caught the fines are incredibly high.


----------



## Semi-Pro

zedex said:


> I made a post a few days ago about being able to get primers easily but it was removed due to a mistake on my part. So, I want to clarify the post.
> 
> I'm not selling the primers. I am curious about a couple things..
> 
> First, I know I cannot ship over the border but if the border opens this summer, I do have to go to the states.
> 
> That being the case,  I'd like to know which primers are most in demand.
> 
> So, this is NOT a selling post. I'm trying to help yall out. I'm not in it to make money.
> 
> I just need to know how to ship it to yall and which primers should I be buying.
> 
> I dont load so my knowledge is limited. I dont know which is the most in demand so I can stock up on it.
> 
> Once the border opens and I can spend a few weeks at my cabin,  I can sent it out. I'll make a selling post in the classified section then. And I'm not marking anything up. Cost plus shipping.
> 
> I've found a lot of conflicting information about shipping primers. Hard to know what's right or wrong.
> 
> If you know, or have experience, with this, please share the information.
> 
> And, tell me which primers you need. That way, I can ensure I'm getting the right ones.
> 
> And, this is not a selling post.  This is information gathering only.
> 
> Thanks


If your gonna post it in the classified. Just make sure who your trying to sell it to. (If ur trying to help) because most those guys would just up the price and resell it. Very cool gesture


----------



## Jester896

@Ruger#3 would he be able to use the new Hobby and Craft section for this through the PM system?

I think they changed the ORMD stuff at the first of the year and it needs the triangle symbol on it


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Wouldn't it need explosive 1.4 hazmat placards printed on the box? Primers wouldn't be ormd since they require hazmat shipping.


----------



## Ruger#3

Jester896 said:


> @Ruger#3 would he be able to use the new Hobby and Craft section for this through the PM system?
> 
> I think they changed the ORMD stuff at the first of the year and it needs the triangle symbol on it



The new hobby section is for want to buy want to trade. Read the sticky there for details. There is no selling in the open forums other than craft items like calls, holsters etc.

Small arms ammo and primed brass are really simple to ship. I’ve hauled personal quantities on passenger aircraft and tons on freighters.

Powders and primers get you into the regulated explosive class.


----------



## wvdawg

Academy in Snellville yesterday had some Hornady 308 for 37.99 a box / also some off-brand steelcase 308 for 14.99 a box.  Passed on both.


----------



## lonewolf247

I picked up 3 boxes of .308 Blue Box Federal ammo at walmart for $18.50 a box today. It was strange, they had about 6 boxes of .22mag ammo off to the side, and the entire rest of the shelf completely empty, but 3 boxes of .308 sitting there in the middle, all by itself. 

I hated to be greedy, but this ammo thing has been a real challenge for me. It will at least secure next hunting season for .308 hunting ammo for my son and myself. 

This is a good time to evaluate which ammo comes into stock, during a shortage/ammo panic buy, etc. I’ve seen 30-06, .308, and 300 win mag available, at times. Not sure if it’s a coincidence that all are 30 caliber? Other than that, about all I’ve seen it .17hmr  and .22mag, for rimfires. It’s been tough, around here.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Ain't cheap, may not be exactly what you're looking for and have to pay shipping but try www.bulkammo.com. Ordered some and arrived next day no problem.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bought (2) boxes each of 44 mag and 357 mag on Friday from Barrow's gun store in butler.

It wasn't cheap but I was glad to buy it.   Total OTD was $200 and change.

Those 2 mag calibers are a low point in my reserves.


----------



## lampern

Australian Outback .308 WIN 168 grain OTM for 29.99/20 rnds

https://globalordnance.com/20rd-box...matchking-hpbt-upc-9332153001056/#tab-reviews


----------



## DeoVindice

bullgator said:


> Hopefully this all slingshots back and there’s a glut of ammo and components available again.......at bargain prices.



That seems to be what happened a few years ago, and there I was in waiting, when things normalized again...Next thing I know, I am keeping the ammunition companies in business with my weekly purchases while many folks were asleep at the wheel... Times were so good not very long ago. I hope they will be again. 

I am fine for years to come, but it is quite annoying to see these panic shortages...

I have helped a few family members and friends during these times. 

My 7 year old son and I have become arch rivals with the Red Rider BB guns. We shoot .22lr often, but the BB guns are just awesome fun, and great for iron sight shooting and friendly competition amongst ourselves. 

My 76 year old Dad got me into collecting vintage BB guns a few years back, and it has been a joy to treasure hunt for those old USA made Daisy BB guns...There are a lot of models. They are also quite pricey, considering, in the collectors market, but they work great...These are the guns we shoot, almost everyday. 

BB's, Airsoft, and pellets are still cheap and fairly abundant, guys. Here recently I have rediscovered my roots in a way that I never imagined. Try it. You may like it. It's a great way to conserve your ammo and have a lot of fun on the super cheap with the kids or grandkids...Or by yourself. Yes, I am being serious. 

Just some thoughts and ideas for waiting this thing out. I hope and pray things will be normal again...


----------



## antharper

My local Walmart had a decent bit of ammo this morning ,  Normal prices  . I only got 2 boxes of turkey loads and 2 boxes of bird shot and 2 boxes of 308 . Like $85


----------



## Railroader

DeoVindice said:


> That seems to be what happened a few years ago, and there I was in waiting, when things normalized again...Next thing I know, I am keeping the ammunition companies in business with my weekly purchases while many folks were asleep at the wheel... Times were so good not very long ago. I hope they will be again.
> 
> I am fine for years to come, but it is quite annoying to see these panic shortages...
> 
> I have helped a few family members and friends during these times.
> 
> My 7 year old son and I have become arch rivals with the Red Rider BB guns. We shoot .22lr often, but the BB guns are just awesome fun, and great for iron sight shooting and friendly competition amongst ourselves.
> 
> My 76 year old Dad got me into collecting vintage BB guns a few years back, and it has been a joy to treasure hunt for those old USA made Daisy BB guns...There are a lot of models. They are also quite pricey, considering, in the collectors market, but they work great...These are the guns we shoot, almost everyday.
> 
> BB's, Airsoft, and pellets are still cheap and fairly abundant, guys. Here recently I have rediscovered my roots in a way that I never imagined. Try it. You may like it. It's a great way to conserve your ammo and have a lot of fun on the super cheap with the kids or grandkids...Or by yourself. Yes, I am being serious.
> 
> Just some thoughts and ideas for waiting this thing out. I hope and pray things will be normal again...



Ain't it the truth about the airguns!!

Me and my Grandboys have had a buncha fun shooting up all kinds of stuff.  Green army men, cans, spent shot shells, saltines, and the list goes on!

Shooting skill is real with a Red Ryder at 10 yards shooting a cracker...

And where else are you gonna get 6000 shots for 8 bucks?


----------



## zedex

I appreciate the input. Since primers are in huge amounts here, I will collect the primers while they are available, still.
Come summer,  if yall are still short on them, I'll make them available to long term members here only. If your supply is on the shelf, our supply will be short here so I wont be stuck with them.
Let's hope they open the border this year


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> I appreciate the input. Since primers are in huge amounts here, I will collect the primers while they are available, still.
> Come summer,  if yall are still short on them, I'll make them available to long term members here only. If your supply is on the shelf, our supply will be short here so I wont be stuck with them.
> Let's hope they open the border this year


I thought primers were short everywhere?  Visited VA in October and went to Sportsmans Warehouse, they were almost out of powder and only had 3 boxes of small pistol magnum primers.  I bought all 3.

Guess maybe where you are at, there are not a lot of reloaders??

Rosewood


----------



## Wifeshusband

So, how bad is it out there . . . Lucky Gunner has 16, you heard right, 16 cartridges of 100 grain 25/06. They're selling the box minus the 4 missing for $19.99. Shipping was almost the same price. I passed, guess I'll wait for a whole box to come along. They were Rem CL's.


----------



## zedex

rosewood said:


> I thought primers were short everywhere?  Visited VA in October and went to Sportsmans Warehouse, they were almost out of powder and only had 3 boxes of small pistol magnum primers.  I bought all 3.
> 
> Guess maybe where you are at, there are not a lot of reloaders??
> 
> Rosewood



We haven't had a shortage.  Opposite,  actually.. 45-70 ammo is normally around $80 or so. I'm still buying it but at 29 bucks just yesterday. 

Local cabelas has a great supply of ammo and components.. they sold a dozen 7.62x39 milsurp cases (1400 rounds) in one day.

I used to work at the gun counter there and we have shortage of reloaders. Sold those components multiple times a day.


----------



## Rich M

Can't get squat around here - Walmart is bare, bass pro is bare, academy is bare.

Online is basically bare for ammo, powder, primers, bullets.

Not sure how it is the opposite of a shortage.


----------



## Thunder Head

I believe Zedex is currently living in Canada


----------



## rosewood

Thunder Head said:


> I believe Zedex is currently living in Canada


That explains a lot.


----------



## Milkman

Academy at Athens has about 20 boxes of 28 gauge. But that is all they have.


----------



## zedex

Thunder Head said:


> I believe Zedex is currently living in Canada


Exactly right.  Vancouver island to be more specific. 

I'll be at cabelas tomorrow to pick up primers. Will try to get photos of the ammo shelves. 

A couple days ago,  my ex was at a gun shop in another town and brought me back a couple things... a bumper sticker and a fishing lure:


----------



## zedex

My ex's boyfriend put the same bumper sticker on his van. Someone got butthurt over it and tried to peel it off.

He said he was going to use a sharpie and write on it "damage to decal caused by a crazed liberal supremacist" then spray paint over it with clearcoat....???


----------



## jiminbogart

zedex said:


> My ex's boyfriend...



I had to read that about 10 times before I figured it out.

It kept reading "My ex boyfriend...".

I was thinking, zedex is a chick or...?


----------



## Jester896

I wonder what customs will let you drive across with?


----------



## Dub

jiminbogart said:


> I had to read that about 10 times before I figured it out.
> 
> It kept reading "My ex boyfriend...".
> 
> I was thinking, zedex is a chick or...?





He must be a sure' nuff stud if'n he has an ex that still buys him cool stuff.


Dudes got skillz.....


Much respect @zedex


----------



## Milkman

Y’all may have already discussed it. 

So if they got ammo on the shelf in Vancouver does that mean the problem here is us?  Kinda same as the toilet paper last year.


----------



## Ray357

Milkman said:


> Y’all may have already discussed it.
> 
> So if they got ammo on the shelf in Vancouver does that mean the problem here is us?  Kinda same as the toilet paper last year.


Yep. Panic buying when the riots started and super panic buying when the Commies took over.


----------



## zedex

Milkman said:


> Y’all may have already discussed it.
> 
> So if they got ammo on the shelf in Vancouver does that mean the problem here is us?  Kinda same as the toilet paper last year.



Yes. Discussed already. To get you up to speed:

Ahead of the election,  yall started seeing a shortage. Meanwhile,  we were getting far more than available in previous years.  Not just more in numbers,  but more in way of selection....... things never before seen here.

Your shortage is our overage.  Your high prices became our never before low prices.

It is my opinion that there never was a shortage taking place..... firearms,  ammo and components were redirected out of the US as a precaution for the highly controversial election.

Now, yall are starting to see a bit of a comeback while we see limited numbers of certain selections.

Because of the massive amounts of ammo available to us, most of us are buying in high quantities. It's so cheap right now. Why wouldn't we? When things return to normal,  that 29 dollar box of 45-70 will be back at 80 bucks or more.  That box of 555ct box of 22 wont be 24 bucks-- it will be 49 or more.


----------



## Dub

Milkman said:


> Y’all may have already discussed it.
> 
> So if they got ammo on the shelf in Vancouver does that mean the problem here is us?  Kinda same as the toilet paper last year.




That....plus we also have similar inept goons in charge of both countries. 




This country being led by Biden-Harris-Beto is like being locked into a car driven by Stevie Wonder.......


----------



## zedex

Dub said:


> That....plus we also have similar inept goons in charge of both countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This country being led by Biden-Harris-Beto is like being locked into a car driven by Stevie Wonder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1068279


Absolutely correct.  

Our fearless leader passed a whack of a ban on certain firearms.  It is being contested now.

Last week, Trudeau passed another one,  this time without a lot of noise--- yet.

It was a dumb/smart move.

He passed a law that gives municipalities the right to ban handguns in city limits. It's not a federal ban..... every town can decide for itself if they want to ban possessing handguns. 

It was smart because the ban he imposed last year put him on the "do not like" list of many people.  He knows most places will impose a handgun ban, if permitted.  So, he gets the ban he wants by allowing mayors to be his scapegoats.--- Trudeau for the win, licensed,  law abiding citizens for the loss, and mayors for the blame


----------



## Dub

zedex said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> Our fearless leader passed a whack of a ban on certain firearms.  It is being contested now.
> 
> Last week, Trudeau passed another one,  this time without a lot of noise--- yet.
> 
> It was a dumb/smart move.
> 
> He passed a law that gives municipalities the right to ban handguns in city limits. It's not a federal ban..... every town can decide for itself if they want to ban possessing handguns.
> 
> It was smart because the ban he imposed last year put him on the "do not like" list of many people.  He knows most places will impose a handgun ban, if permitted.  So, he gets the ban he wants by allowing mayors to be his scapegoats.--- Trudeau for the win, licensed,  law abiding citizens for the loss, and mayors for the blame





The stench of most politicians is the same....regardless of their location.


----------



## zedex

Dub said:


> The stench of most politicians is the same....regardless of their location.


Yep...... when they get on my tv screen, I turn the channel before they stink up my place


----------



## jiminbogart

Dub said:


> That....plus we also have similar inept goons in charge of both countries.
> This country being led by Biden-Harris-Beto is like being locked into a car driven by Stevie Wonder.......



Cain't be Stevie driving.

He said he doesn't want his grandchildren facing the evil white systemic racism in the USA(you know, all those racists that made him wealthy) so he is moving to Ghana.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-9290353/Stevie-Wonder-reveals-plans-Ghana-USA.html

I'll pitch in on his one way ticket. I'll also toss my Songs In The Key Of Life CD in the trash.


----------



## zedex

jiminbogart said:


> Cain't be Stevie driving.
> 
> He said he doesn't want his grandchildren facing the evil white systemic racism in the USA(you know, all those racists that made him wealthy) so he is moving to Ghana.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-9290353/Stevie-Wonder-reveals-plans-Ghana-USA.html
> 
> I'll pitch in on his one way ticket. I'll also toss my Songs In The Key Of Life CD in the trash.



Ok.. who told him he is black???  That was a racist thing to say,  " yo, homie. You is black"


----------



## zedex

rosewood said:


> I thought primers were short everywhere?  Visited VA in October and went to Sportsmans Warehouse, they were almost out of powder and only had 3 boxes of small pistol magnum primers.  I bought all 3.
> 
> Guess maybe where you are at, there are not a lot of reloaders??
> 
> Rosewood



Heres your shortage of primers:


----------



## Dub

jiminbogart said:


> Cain't be Stevie driving.
> 
> He said he doesn't want his grandchildren facing the evil white systemic racism in the USA(you know, all those racists that made him wealthy) so he is moving to Ghana.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-9290353/Stevie-Wonder-reveals-plans-Ghana-USA.html
> 
> I'll pitch in on his one way ticket. I'll also toss my Songs In The Key Of Life CD in the trash.



Into the trash my Stevie Wonder tunes would go...were I to have any.  



I'm totally sure he'll be super safe from white systemic racism in Ghana.

Totally.



Now....can't say the same about the tribal wannabe warlord types who may come storming up to his enclave brandishing AK's & machetes. 

Even a blind man should know the disparity between safety here.....and safety over there.  They routinely murder their own.....about like they do here by the dozens on any weekend in Atlanta, Chicago, Charlotte, Los Angeles, etc, etc.   Only difference is at least here they can call the mean old Po-lice.      



White systemic racism will sound like a wonderful fairytale....which it currently is. 

My big ole butt. 







zedex said:


> Ok.. who told him he is black???  That was a racist thing to say,  " yo, homie. You is black"




Reminds me of the Dave Chapelle Show where he portrayed Clayton Bigsby....the blind black man who was a Klan leader.   

Hilarious skit.




Dave Chapelle has the ability to peel off the bandaid to look at the wounds...without causing pain.   Funny dude.


----------



## Dub

zedex said:


> Heres your shortage of primers:
> View attachment 1068331




None of us here have seen anything like that in ages.

We wouldn't know how to act.




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/17xhzj


----------



## zedex

Dub said:


> None of us here have seen anything like that in ages.
> 
> We wouldn't know how to act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/17xhzj



That's I wish I had a mad stash of cash.... I'd buy all of it for yall. But, I be poor and stuff. So, I'll get what I can.


----------



## Dub

zedex said:


> That's I wish I had a mad stash of cash.... I'd buy all of it for yall. But, I be poor and stuff. So, I'll get what I can.




I can relate....all too well.


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> Heres your shortage of primers:
> View attachment 1068331



You have me drooling....

Man, that is like $10grand at today's scalp rates....


----------



## Rich M

@zedex 

Thanks for letting us know how things are over there. 

Shows that the big companies are full of crap w their videos and ceos telling us stuff that isn't true. 

Also shows that we aren't going nuts and the shortage isn't just folks buying more stuff, it is a planned thing.


----------



## rosewood

Rich M said:


> @zedex
> 
> Thanks for letting us know how things are over there.
> 
> Shows that the big companies are full of crap w their videos and ceos telling us stuff that isn't true.
> 
> Also shows that we aren't going nuts and the shortage isn't just folks buying more stuff, it is a planned thing.


So, all of the ammo companies are on board with the conspiracy?  Who is driving this conspiracy?  Biden?


----------



## GregoryB.

Went by the local Walmart and noticed over the last several days that the stockers have just been setting any ammo that comes in on the gun counter and having a free for all.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Went by the local Walmart and noticed over the last several days that the stockers have just been setting any ammo that comes in on the gun counter and having a free for all.


So, what did you score?


----------



## tcward

Brownells right now..12.99 for 50


----------



## GregoryB.

Rosewood, I scored some groceries. It was rifle ammo and i dont need any. There has been small amounts of leftover ammo for several days. Even been a Henry Big Boy Gold receiver 45-70 in the case for about a week ( under $800) I even played with it once but didn't like the octagon barrel sticking out 8 inches past the end of the tube. Not in Ga  but SC.


----------



## Rich M

rosewood said:


> So, all of the ammo companies are on board with the conspiracy?  Who is driving this conspiracy?  Biden?



You get a credible guy saying that they got more ammo than they have had before while our supplies are way down.

Why would a CEO of an ammo company release a video about how hard they are trying to catch up on supply if they are sending more ammo to Canada than they did before and not to the US.  I had heard about other countries getting plenty of supply as well.

Just smells fishy.  One of those things that definitely doesn't make sense.  You can take it from there.


----------



## Thunder Head

According to my contacts:
In general they haven't seen shortages in Australia or Germany. They have lots of ammo from non US manufactures though. No one mentioned a Zedek type scenario. But I only talked too one guy in each. Plus every country has different rules so that could effect things also.

I know every store clerk in the US will tell you the same thing. Every time we get some ammo in it all gets bought the same day.


----------



## bullgator

Most foreign markets don’t have the civilian gun ownership, and therefore ammo consumption, that the U.S. has. It doesn’t take much for them to have plenty.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

GregoryB. said:


> Went by the local Walmart and noticed over the last several days that the stockers have just been setting any ammo that comes in on the gun counter and having a free for all.




Heck, the Walmarts in this area haven't been selling any handguns of any type nor any ammo for rifles or handguns of any type for the past several months as I made sure to check again today in the closest one here.  I would love to find some additional ammo for my guns......so that if somebody does try to break-in and steal them, I will have at least 100 shots to shoot them completely dead before I cut them up into little pieces and proceeded to feed them to the turtles up in the ponds.


----------



## Jester896

it will make you wonder if someone has a thumb on something here


----------



## lampern

9MM Luger in stock w/ free shipping

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2090655809

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1023314140?pid=814357

Sorry only the IMI brand is free shipping


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/17xhzj



If that is greedy, I had a tennis ball hoarder.


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> Went by the local Walmart and noticed over the last several days that the stockers have just been setting any ammo that comes in on the gun counter and having a free for all.




Noticed same thing when I was in Cabela's two weeks ago.

Boxes of bullets were in a shopping cart and over by the empty shelves....evidently an employee staged them there to be put onto the shelves, however customers were picking through them and buying them.  Was only a dozen boxes of bullets left in the cart, mainly Barnes and in calibers I don't play with.


----------



## Jester896

lampern said:


> 9MM Luger in stock w/ free shipping
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2090655809
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1023314140?pid=814357
> 
> Sorry only the IMI brand is free shipping




at $1.00 a round it should ship for free


----------



## Gbr5pb

I find it hard to plink and practice at over a dollar a round! Been a lot quieter around here since ammo shortage


----------



## rosewood

Gbr5pb said:


> I find it hard to plink and practice at over a dollar a round! Been a lot quieter around here since ammo shortage


I was thinking the same thing.  Bet this has put a serious hamper on the shooting sports.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Bet this has put a serious hamper on the shooting sports.
> 
> Rosewood


And this might become the back door way of killing the industry, intentional or not. So, at whatever point along the supply chain that prices are being unnecessarily spiked, I hope they realize the possible unintended consequences soon enough.


----------



## GregoryB.

I wonder how long it would take if we quit all the panic buying and let  the gougers set on that ammo. You here about the guy that panic buys a case of 300 Win mag ammo and only shoots a few shots the day before season but he got the whole case because someone else would buy it if he didn't.


----------



## lampern

GregoryB. said:


> I wonder how long it would take if we quit all the panic buying and let  the gougers set on that ammo. You here about the guy that panic buys a case of 300 Win mag ammo and only shoots a few shots the day before season but he got the whole case because someone else would buy it if he didn't.



How many buyers are buying ammo to flip it for a profit?


----------



## GregoryB.

Lampern, to answer that question just look in the classifieds here on GON. Then imagine that on every forum that has a classified section. Look at all the new members since this summer on gunbroker listing ammo and reloading supplies.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Lampern, to answer that question just look in the classifieds here on GON. Then imagine that on every forum that has a classified section. Look at all the new members since this summer on gunbroker listing ammo and reloading supplies.


Same thing on ODT.  Amazing how many folks have cases of ammo and primers for sale.  Wonder where they are getting it from.


----------



## lampern

rosewood said:


> Same thing on ODT.  Amazing how many folks have cases of ammo and primers for sale.  Wonder where they are getting it from.



They bought it cheap and stacked it deep before this happened but prices have gone up enough to make it worth selling vs shooting?


----------



## rosewood

lampern said:


> They bought it cheap and stacked it deep before this happened but prices have gone up enough to make it worth selling vs shooting?


Yeah, but I have seen folks with 30k primers in cases for sale.  Who buys that much?  All of the same type.


----------



## bluemarlin

There's definitely something fishy going on.. I understand that there were over 7 million new gun buyers last year and they all need a few boxes of ammo on top of all us lifelong owners but what about all the sales of gun manufactures? Like Colt selling for 220 million.... seems cheap to me and unless you pay a lot of attention to the firearms industry you'd have never known Colt sold. It got zero attention.

I just want some Hornady Precision Hunter in 30-06 or 6.5 PRC and not looking to pay over 6 bucks per bullet like I see on the only place to find them.. Gunbroker.

...and if you think reloading supplies are hard to find now just wait until all the new reloader folk scoop up what they need to get into the hobby because of all this mess. That side of the market will be boogered up for a while.


----------



## Jester896

I have participated a little myself with some 7.62X39.  However I did sell it at the pre shortage prices.  Both the guys that bought it were elated...  ..so was I.

I keep looking at what I have and thinking Purdy Gurl might want a Diamond Ring or a nice VaCa...been 7 years since I had one.  I ran the South fork of the American in some strong Class IIIs.  I wouldn't mind camping in Yellowstone for a week in the Spring.

Then I just say...I can keep what I have and do what I want when I want.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Yeah, but I have seen folks with 30k primers in cases for sale.  Who buys that much?  All of the same type.


 My friend would...he loads commercially...he could used 6 cases of any kind of primer right now


----------



## GregoryB.

If we quit paying these ridiculous prices then  those deep stacks would remain deep stacks. We are creating our own mess. I like to have my fair share stacked up just as well as the next guy but I am not going to sell a kidney just to put box #99 of 250 savage hunting ammo on the shelf because someone else will buy it if I don't


----------



## lampern

GregoryB. said:


> If we quit paying these ridiculous prices then  those deep stacks would remain deep stacks. We are creating our own mess. I like to have my fair share stacked up just as well as the next guy but I am not going to sell a kidney just to put box #99 of 250 savage hunting ammo on the shelf because someone else will buy it if I don't



Ammunition is never going to get easier to buy or use.

You might make a few bucks now selling it before selling it gets outlawed.

People who buy ammo just to resell it at a profit are called 'neckbeards'


----------



## bluemarlin

The next battle is everyone jockeying for reloading supplies. It's painfully obvious we all need to learn the art of reloading.


----------



## bullgator

At this point I’m not pointing fingers at anyone. Mainly I would’t know exactly who to point them at. I understand supply and demand. I understand capitalism. I also acknowledge that there is an element of greed also in the mix. Those that are buying primers at inflated prices ($300/1000) are hedging that prices won’t be going down in the foreseeable future, or just really need them bad now. Those that aren’t jumping into the panic prices, yet, are either sufficiently stocked for the time being, and/or putting their money on prices correcting within an acceptable time frame. My point is, that those who are responsible for the unnecessary spike in price may be doing more harm in the long run than they realize for the sake of making a few bucks now. If ammo and components stay overpriced the cause and effect could be devastating in the long run. No ammo=fewer gun sales=less shooting=ranges closing=gun shops closing= future prices staying high or getting higher. All that leads to a negative effect on the industry and us consumers.


----------



## bullgator

bluemarlin said:


> The next battle is everyone jockeying for reloading supplies. It's painfully obvious we all need to learn the art of reloading.


Your late.......it’s been happening since last summer, and getting worse.


----------



## GregoryB.

On the bright side there are a lot of old guns that people have been hoarding that are on the market now. I just sold 3 safe queens my self because I have my eye on a couple of new to me Ruger #1's.  Some of mine were unfired and had been in the safe for years.


----------



## bluemarlin

bullgator said:


> Your late.......it’s been happening since last summer, and getting worse.



Naw dog.. I'm not late but I still like to buy Hornady ammo for a few rifles then reuse the brass. I'm speaking for the mass of people sick of the shortage and implying that the reloading component availability is going to be worse than finding a box of your fav ammo. 

Buckle up cowboys... Errrrr body is going to start reloading.


----------



## bullgator

bluemarlin said:


> Naw dog.. I'm not late but I still like to buy Hornady ammo for a few rifles then reuse the brass. I'm speaking for the mass of people sick of the shortage and implying that the reloading component availability is going to be worse than finding a box of your fav ammo.
> 
> Buckle up cowboys... Errrrr body is going to start reloading.


Reloading components have been getting scarce since last summer. That’s why primers are $300 for a thousand on Gunbroker.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> My friend would...he loads commercially...he could used 6 cases of any kind of primer right now


Yeah, but he ain't selling it.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> Those that are buying primers at inflated prices ($300/1000) are hedging that prices won’t be going down in the foreseeable future, or just really need them bad now.



I think those paying the inflated prices are a lot of the new reloaders and new gun owners.  They didn't know what those things are supposed to cost and so they pay whatever is stamped on them.  That is the "normal" price for them.  The rest of us turn and walk away because we have never had to pay that price before.

Rosewood


----------



## Doog

bullgator said:


> I understand supply and demand. I understand capitalism. I also acknowledge that there is an element of greed also in the mix. Those that are buying primers at inflated prices ($300/1000) are hedging that prices won’t be going down in the foreseeable future...



This has all the markers of a classic demand bubble. A couple new external influences. somewhat niche market which means people can game the system a bit. highly specialized, regulated supply chains that can't keep up with the demand swing in the short run. However, demand bubbles eventually pop sending prices crashing down. It happened eventually after the Obama administration spike, correct?

The Canada details are interesting though. The ammo manufacturers are all out telling their story. I would like Bass Pro management to explain why CA stores have unprecedented supply of ammo and components they rarely see at prices they rarely see, if that is in fact true.  "Long term contracts" would not explain new products in the market...


----------



## Rich M

I think it is more about having it now.

$0.30/primer is gonna jack up the bullet price a bit and even the newer folks knew that $50/box (of ammo) was not normal.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> No ammo=fewer gun sales=less shooting=ranges closing=gun shops closing= future prices staying high or getting higher. All that leads to a negative effect on the industry and us consumers.



that may be the plan...there is more than one front to attack...don't mean to move this to the political side.



rosewood said:


> Yeah, but he ain't selling it.



sure he does...but it is in loaded ammo.  It just drives the price up he gets for what he loads.  Brass and bullets are starting to get harder for him to find now and has even had to buy new brass to load CM and 7mm-08.  That alone drives up the price $5 a box.


----------



## rosewood

Rich M said:


> I think it is more about having it now.
> 
> $0.30/primer is gonna jack up the bullet price a bit and even the newer folks knew that $50/box was not normal.


That .30 cent a primer is what the scalpers are charging.  I bet that isn't what the ammo companies are paying.  Just about 4 weeks ago I picked up 3 boxes of CCI large rifle primers from Academy for $49.99 per 1000, that is .05 cents per primer.  That is almost exactly what Academy was charging for them 2 years ago.  So I suspect they are paying the same prices for them they did back then.

Rosewood


----------



## Rich M

Primers should cost pennies each.  Last time I bought at Bass Pro it was $40/1000.

I meant $50/box of bullets not being normal.  $40-$50 for box of primers was normal.  Gonna fix it in post.


----------



## rosewood

Rich M said:


> Primers should cost pennies each.  Last time I bought at Bass Pro it was $40/1000.
> 
> I meant $50/box of bullets not being normal.  $40-$50 for box of primers was normal.  Gonna fix it in post.


Yeah, they were 1.8cent per before Obama.  Then settled around 3.5-4 cent for years.  But Academy was always a bit high on primers.  Only time I bought from there in the past was because they had Federal SP in stock and no one else did.  Most other places I could get 1k for about $35.

Rosewood


----------



## Wifeshusband

In 2019 I gave a friend of mine's son 5 boxes of .243 American Whitetail.
He just sold it on the internet for $150 a box! It cost me about $19 a box in 2018.
I have a friend who has connections to the industry. He says the shortage will extend into 2022. I would not buy a gun now if you don't already have ammo for it.


----------



## GregoryB.

I buy guns due to wants not needs. I have had several guns that I purchased and put in the safe for years without having any ammo for them. Ammo crisis doesn't effect my gun buying other than they cost me a few more dollars now days.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> That .30 cent a primer is what the scalpers are charging.  I bet that isn't what the ammo companies are paying.  Just about 4 weeks ago I picked up 3 boxes of CCI large rifle primers from Academy for $49.99 per 1000, that is .05 cents per primer.  That is almost exactly what Academy was charging for them 2 years ago.  So I suspect they are paying the same prices for them they did back then.
> 
> Rosewood



before this started he was paying $28-30 per K wholesale and during this he has paid $100 a K many times to keep up with his regular customers demands and some from several new ones.  One new customer just got 40K 9mm.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I’m just getting into metallic reloading.  Been load TSS for several years.  I started gathering supplies in late January.  You can still find components at a decent or regular price but you have to hunt for it.  I don’t go driving around looking as that counter productive around where I live.  No shops carry any reloading supplies.  I scour the internet.  Still have over 1,000 bullets on the way, 5 pounds of varget and superformance heading this way and a couple of hundred more pieces of brass (300 Win Mag, 7mm mag and 6.5 Creedmor).  I’ve got all the dies and a single stage press as well.


----------



## lampern

It seems like everything is available except primers?


----------



## snuffy

Academy in McDonough yesterday. I bought 2 boxes of the 45's


----------



## ugajay

Academy in macon has a decent selection this morning

556, 22, 270, 357 sig, 30 30, and turkey shells as well


----------



## leroy

snuffy said:


> Academy in McDonough yesterday. I bought 2 boxes of the 45'sView attachment 1069473


That primers on the right or shotshells?


----------



## lampern

Is all the 556/223 at Academy just Winchester?

Seems its the only brand on the shelf?


----------



## Jester896

Winchester is actively searching for people selling over MSRP.  When they find them they aren't allowed to buy any Winchester Products for a period of time is my understanding.


----------



## snuffy

leroy said:


> That primers on the right or shotshells?



It is 22 shotshells


----------



## snuffy

Jester896 said:


> Winchester is actively searching for people selling over MSRP.  When the find them they aren't allowed to buy any Winchester Products for a period of time is my understanding.



Good for them, always have like Winchester ammo, now I like it even better!
Wish all the ammo makers would do it.


----------



## rosewood

ugajay said:


> Academy in macon has a decent selection this morning
> 
> 556, 22, 270, 357 sig, 30 30, and turkey shells as well



Yep, I stopped there around 11:15 and they still had some in stock that survived the 9 am ammo rush. They had 9mm also.  Got my 2 box quota of 9mm.  Didn't see any 22s.  Had 6.5 creedmoor also.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

snuffy said:


> It is 22 shotshells


Yep exactly.  They make me take a second look every time.


----------



## Wifeshusband

I was in Dick's Field & Stream this morning in Kennesaw, they have some .308 and .243 on the shelf - limit 2 to a customer. They had about 10 boxes of each around $40. Hope this might help to some of those in need.


----------



## ugajay

rosewood said:


> Yep, I stopped there around 11:15 and they still had some in stock that survived the 9 am ammo rush. They had 9mm also.  Got my 2 box quota of 9mm.  Didn't see any 22s.  Had 6.5 creedmoor also.
> 
> Rosewood


I picked up 2 boxes of 270, then remembered my dad gifted me 200 sierra 140 grain 270s for Christmas. I put them back, hoping someone who needed them could pick them up


----------



## 280 Man

Jester896 said:


> Winchester is actively searching for people selling over MSRP.  When they find them they aren't allowed to buy any Winchester Products for a period of time is my understanding.



They "ain't" looking to hard for offenders then. Price gouging is every where for the most part.

I stopped by Palmetto State Armory last week. They had plenty of 9mm, 45 acp, 380 if you wanted to pay their price. 9mm were 34.99, 45's were 39.99 380's were 27.99


----------



## Jester896

280 Man said:


> They "ain't" looking to hard for offenders then. Price gouging is every where for the most part.
> 
> I stopped by Palmetto State Armory last week. They had plenty of 9mm, 45 acp, 380 if you wanted to pay their price. 9mm were 34.99, 45's were 39.99 380's were 27.99


They clearly can’t do anything about second hand buyers ... resellers.... but they can do something about someone who buys direct or through an authorized supplier. If you see it and believe they are selling it above MSRP report it to them.. I’m sure they sill check it out.


----------



## 280 Man

Jester896 said:


> *They clearly can’t do anything about second hand buyers ... resellers...*. but they can do something about someone who buys direct or through an authorized supplier. If you see it and believe they are selling it above MSRP report it to them.. I’m sure they sill check it out.



I understand that but I've not read or heard that Winchester or any other ammo manufacturer doing anything about the high prices. You got any viable info of the such or just "Ive heard" this is what they are doing?


----------



## GregoryB.

Just saw Midway has some Accurate Magpro in stock. A one pound jug limit. Just over $50 with taxes and fees. Got some to try . Never used it before.


----------



## leroy

GregoryB. said:


> Just saw Midway has some Accurate Magpro in stock. A one pound jug limit. Just over $50 with taxes and fees. Got some to try . Never used it before.



I ordered 2, it was a 2 limit


----------



## tcward

Gander Outdoors has some 350 Legend Win 180 gr I just saw.


----------



## Jester896

280 Man said:


> I understand that but I've not read or heard that Winchester or any other ammo manufacturer doing anything about the high prices. You got any viable info of the such or just "Ive heard" this is what they are doing?



yeah...I guess your right...I have only heard....from my friend that owns the LGS.  He told me he has been checked by Winchester 3 times in the past 6 mo.  I have only heard him speak about Winchester doing this...no one else. 

Isn't Winchester the one that filed suit against Cheaper Than Dirt?


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Just saw Midway has some Accurate Magpro in stock. A one pound jug limit. Just over $50 with taxes and fees. Got some to try . Never used it before.



I want to try some of that in one of mine... but not $50 bad


----------



## 280 Man

Jester896 said:


> yeah...I guess your right...I have only heard....from my friend that owns the LGS.  He told me he has been checked by Winchester 3 times in the past 6 mo.  I have only heard him speak about Winchester doing this...no one else.
> 
> Isn't Winchester the one that filed suit against Cheaper Than Dirt?



 I was just wondering where you got your information from. Nothing more, nothing less.

As far as Winchester filing suit, IDK, Ive got enough to keep up with to "worry" about what some company entity is doing.


----------



## Jester896

280 Man said:


> I was just wondering where you got your information from. Nothing more, nothing less.


that is how I took it.  I didn't actually see the Winchester rep in his store.



280 Man said:


> As far as Winchester filing suit, IDK, Ive got enough to keep up with to "worry" about what some company entity is doing.



i'm sorry...but why even ask to begin with then


----------



## Hooked On Quack

My wife found a box of .38's while cleaning out my Mom's estate yesterday.  My Dad bought at Oshman's sporting goods in '93, paid $9.94.  She found 1 round of 30-30, figured it was worth 'bout $5 in todays market !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

While cleaning out my ammo closet I found 15 boxes of Winchester super speed 20 gauge that I bought many years ago at TG&Y when they were closing out their ammo (half price) for $3 a box, same box is $15 now.  I bought every Winchester AA  12 gauge shell they had, wife's Cadillac bumper was bout dragging the pavement


----------



## 280 Man

I found roughly 1k of small pistol primers yesterday in my reloading components.


----------



## GregoryB.

Midway currently has H110 in stock. 1lb bottles. Limit 2


----------



## 01Foreman400

Just scored 8 lbs. of H100V at midway.  Got 8 lbs of BL-C (2) at Midsouth this morning as well.


----------



## GregoryB.

Before I could check out H4350 was out of stock. At least I have a little left in the jug.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Midway has H4350 as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400

GregoryB. said:


> Before I could check out H4350 was out of stock. At least I have a little left in the jug.



Dang!


----------



## GregoryB.

That's happened 3 times in the last 2 days. At least I am seeing it available again.


----------



## 01Foreman400

GregoryB. said:


> That's happened 3 times in the last 2 days. At least I am seeing it available again.



You have to be quick and lucky!  Still haven’t seen any primers in stock online.


----------



## GregoryB.

Been finding the powder and putting it in the cart and while I was looking for other powder make the Hazmat fees a bit more palatable it sold out.


----------



## 01Foreman400

GregoryB. said:


> Been finding the powder and putting it in the cart and while I was looking for other powder make the Hazmat fees a bit more palatable it sold out.



I did that at first as well.  Never worked out for me.  Finally just started checking out as soon as possible.


----------



## Lukikus2

Mid 70's I believe. Less than a penny a piece.


----------



## zedex

I'm at cabelas right now. Heres the scene:


----------



## zedex




----------



## zedex

Primers


----------



## 01Foreman400

The good ole days for around here.......


----------



## zedex

Powders


----------



## FlipKing

Academy in WR had 5.56, 7.62, 6.5cm, 6.5grendel, .270, 12ga, 20ga today as of 4pm. They had a good bit of 5.56 ans 7.62x51 and 39.  The 6.5 and .270 was going quick.


----------



## zedex

01Foreman400 said:


> The good ole days for around here.......



The shortage yall are going through serves as a wakeup call for me.

Aside from getting ammo every week, I started something new...... reloading.  To be honest,  I dont shoot a lot.  Always been a one shot, one kill person.  But, to get ahead of the impending shortage here, I buy factory ammo and started buying reloading gear, first with primers, bullets and cases.  

Today, I grabbed a press, deprimer and priming tools. Next week will be the dies and small stuff.

Looking for bullet molds next. Need for 270win, 45-70 and 303BRIT. Have 2 cases of 7.62x39 and thousands of rounds of 22lr already.


----------



## chuckdog

*I wouldn't offer powder if I had to price it anywhere near those numbers.*


----------



## zedex

chuckdog said:


> *I wouldn't offer powder if I had to price it anywhere near those numbers.*



I dont understand.  Prices shown too high, too low?


----------



## Rich M

Z - glad you have a head start on possible future supply issues.  I find reloading fun.  

We are used to about $30 us per pound for powder. 

I just paid $140 for 4# w shipping and haz mat fee. We just had some powders become available but sold out quickly. 

The cabelas ammo shelf pics tell me the US shortage is manufactured and not what they say it is.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Jester896

@zedex I would buy that IMR 4320 that throws it closer to what powder is here...$54.99 C is $43.42 US....IMR4320 has been discontinued and is good in a few...223...22-250 and a couple more if your loading those


----------



## rosewood

01Foreman400 said:


> The good ole days for around here.......


That would sell out in 2 days in the US.


----------



## chuckdog

*Last weekend I bought 4lbs of W572 at a local Mom & Pop for $64 and change. *

*They don't have the greatest selection, but I don't think I saw anything close to $40/lb.*

*I picked up H4895 @ $27 and IMR4064 @ $30 at another shop a couple of weeks back.*

*Ain't any need for gun control, if you can't feed them.*

*I'm so sick of all this. Making it difficult to post my feelings without violating language protocol!  *


----------



## leroy

Sportsman guide has some ammo in stock.


----------



## sbroadwell

Canadian dollars?


----------



## zedex

sbroadwell said:


> Canadian dollars?



Yes, Canadian dollars.

Part of the difference in price is due to currency exchange.  We are about 30 cents apart. With currency exchange rates,  your 70 cents is our dollar. 

After that, factor in import tax (duties) 12.5%, environmental fees, and Trudeau tax.

I'm sure there are a number special taxes imposed because it's firearms related products, too. We also pay more than the 30 cent difference on everything


----------



## zedex

Jester896 said:


> @zedex I would buy that IMR 4320 that throws it closer to what powder is here...$54.99 C is $43.42 US....IMR4320 has been discontinued and is good in a few...223...22-250 and a couple more if your loading those



The only small rifles I have are 22s.  I'm setting up to reload 270win, 303BRIT and 45-70. Even then, I most likely won't do much of it. Its more of a backup plan.  As long as ammo is on the shelf at appropriate price, I'll use factory loads.  Reloading has never been an intrest nor desire.


----------



## rosewood

There shouldn't be any import duties on the IMR powder.


----------



## GregoryB.

Midway has IMI 5.56 in stock for about .83 cent a piece as of Noon


----------



## zedex

rosewood said:


> There shouldn't be any import duties on the IMR powder.


Shouldn't be.  But Canada is the king of taxation. Comparatively,  we pay more taxes than England,  partly because we pay taxes to England


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> Shouldn't be.  But Canada is the king of taxation. Comparatively,  we pay more taxes than England,  partly because we pay taxes to England


Sounds like yall need to rebel.  We can give you a hand if you like.


----------



## georgia_home

Saw this offering on another site.

The latest rage: revival of nickel and dime bags.

Nickel bags: 5 cnt 
9mm $10
45 $15
22lr $2.50
223/556 $10

Dime bags: 10 cnt
9mm $19
45 $28
22lr $4.50
223/556 $19

not offering, just posting recent prices


----------



## lampern

Is reloading legal in Canada or do you have to have a firearms license?


----------



## GregoryB.

Last time I got a Nickel bag was in the 80"s.


----------



## zedex

lampern said:


> Is reloading legal in Canada or do you have to have a firearms license?


Reloading is legal,  with irony:

To buy firearms and ammo,  a license is required. But, anyone can buy reloading equipment and supplies without a license. They just have to be 18 or older and provide name and address for primers and powders.


----------



## lampern

So loaded factory ammo requires a license but reloading does not?


----------



## zedex

Was just at cabelas again a short time ago.

The gun counter supervisor was saying they got a shipment in today. Several cases of primers,  more powder and cases of factory loads.  They were putting more on the shelves.

While there, talking with him, two guys came running past us. Turns out, the first guy was a shoplifter and the second was a cop. If the cop had yelled "stop" or something similar,  I could've tripped the shoplifter with ease. But, all was quite. And the crook ran out the door and disappeared.


----------



## zedex

lampern said:


> So loaded factory ammo requires a license but reloading does not?


Correct. Its called "government reasoning"


----------



## lampern

Are you allowed to shoot M855 and other military 5.56/223 ammo in Canada?


----------



## zedex

lampern said:


> Are you allowed to shoot M855 and other military 5.56/223 ammo in Canada?


5.56 and 223 are regular stock items. While I was there, they hadn't restocked the 223, but if you look in the picture,  the empty section of the top shelf is where 223 goes. It was in the backroom, still, with other factory loads waiting to be put out.

There were 250 round buckets on one of the carts and those go on the lower shelves


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Last time I got a Nickel bag was in the 80"s.


young fella...they used match boxes then 

ps...added the smiley


----------



## zedex

Jester896 said:


> young fella...they used match boxes then


Matches just added extra kick to the first toke... you feel that sulphur when it hits the lungs


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> Correct. Its called "government reasoning"


Maybe they figure someone that takes the time to reload is more responsible.  Kind of like in this country.  Those that took the time to obtain a Carry Permit is statistically less likely to commit a crime than a cop.


----------



## killerv

Let me tell you what happened to me yesterday. Was at BPS, they had 4 boxes of 100rd 45acp target loads..winchester. I just wanted one. I was waiting on associate, a girl pulls up with a stroller... gets on the phone I assume asking her hubby about ammo, associate finally comes up...I let her go first being all chivalrous....she got all 4 boxes of 45, I asked her and associate if I just have one of them. She just took them and walked away. I'll never hold a door open for one again, I wont let one in traffic, or go ahead in line at grocery store no matter how many kids she has in tow, etc...


----------



## FlipKing

Most places I shop at have a box per caliber or total box limit. Those that don't normally just charge super high prices.


----------



## Dub

killerv said:


> Let me tell you what happened to me yesterday. Was at BPS, they had 4 boxes of 100rd 45acp target loads..winchester. I just wanted one. I was waiting on associate, a girl pulls up with a stroller... gets on the phone I assume asking her hubby about ammo, associate finally comes up...I let her go first being all chivalrous....she got all 4 boxes of 45, I asked her and associate if I just have one of them. She just took them and walked away. I'll never hold a door open for one again, I wont let one in traffic, or go ahead in line at grocery store no matter how many kids she has in tow, etc...



That bites....reminds me of the saying, “All’s fair in love and war”.....guess we gotta add ammo buying to that....


----------



## Dub

Early delivery this morning....or a late one last evening.


Went down to let the dogs out and ge some coffee going and noticed a couple boxes at the front door.

Looks like an order of ACME Bullets showed up.  These are coated.  They also make the nekkid variety with some sexy blue lube in the groves.

Guns in .45/70, .44mag & 9mm will gobble these up.




Titan Reloading is about out of stock, but many bore sizes & weights are available direct at Acme.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Early delivery this morning....or a late one last evening.
> 
> 
> Went down to let the dogs out and ge some coffee going and noticed a couple boxes at the front door.
> 
> Looks like an order of ACME Bullets showed up.  These are coated.  They also make the nekkid variety with some sexy blue lube in the groves.
> 
> Guns in .45/70, .44mag & 9mm will gobble these up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1070164View attachment 1070165
> 
> Titan Reloading is about out of stock, but many bore sizes & weights are available direct at Acme.




*You must have some more kinda big basement, warehouse space, or barn!*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *You must have some more kinda big basement, warehouse space, or barn!*






It has been an interesting thing ...the space for my bench.


Wife wanted us to sell our house and move into something all on one floor.  She said I could have a man cave room....I was enthused about the idea.  Desk, gun safes, reloading bench, workbench, TV, leather chair & ottoman.  A place to truly relax and be able to do whatever needed doing.


Her health took a turn and moving plans stopped.

As time allows I will set up a small temporary bench in a spare bedroom.

I‘ve been stashing boxes of bullets & such under the bed in there.

It is getting full up & no longer outa sight.


She just concludes her  radiation treatments this week.

Depending on how things go over the weekend I will get to work on that bench....being quiet to no wake her and so I can hear if she calls.

At 52 & 53 years old we never thought we’d be faced with cancer.....nobody ever does, I suppose.




Funny story....I was walking her down the upstairs hall last week...she stopped me and opened the door to that spare room.....looked in, turned and looked back at me...”Lord, Greg....that’s a sight....when you gonna.....gonna....fix all this mess in here...nobody can sleep in there???”   “Don’t worry, babygirl....I’ll get to it”.   “You’d better...or I’m gonna get to you”.  


This was when we were heading out to one of her doctors appointments.

Chic has some sass.  I love it.  I’m mighty, mighty proud of the fight she is showing.  

She‘s got determination and is facing this thing down like a champ.


----------



## Milkman

Glad to hear she is still showing “sass” during this experience. She is going to get after you about that mess good as soon as she gets better.


----------



## Dub

Milkman said:


> Glad to hear she is still showing “sass” during this experience. She is going to get after you about that mess good as soon as she gets better.




Thank you.

And my gameplan is to make hay while the sun is shining.....and get in there and get to work over this weekend as she snoozes and rests up from the completed radiation.....and before chemo starts next week.

Small window of time, but it will be something fun to do this weekend...something with some future fun associated with it.


A stamp of approval from her will be most welcome.


----------



## snuffy

Dub
Hope everything goes well.
Will keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## Dub

snuffy said:


> Dub
> Hope everything goes well.
> Will keep you both in my prayers!



Thank you hugely.

Prayers have been answered all along through her battle.


----------



## tcward

snuffy said:


> Dub
> Hope everything goes well.
> Will keep you both in my prayers!


Yes sir! Prayers for y’all Dub!


----------



## 01Foreman400

This weeks haul.  More on the way.


----------



## Raylander

Dang Mr @Dub I’m just reading this. Thats a hard load to handle. Sounds like y’all have the right attitude and guidance from up above. My thoughts and prayers are with you two


----------



## leroy

01Foreman400 said:


> This weeks haul.  More on the way. View attachment 1070291View attachment 1070292View attachment 1070293View attachment 1070294



Where you shopping at? ?


----------



## transfixer

I will NOT buy any ammo at current prices !   a friend called me last week because the local Academy had gotten some ammo in,  he was excited to pay $13 for 20rds of 5.56 fmj,   I'm not even going to pay that,   but then I've always had a supply of ammo,  going back more than 20yrs,  the people that have been buying it at inflated prices are the ones that never saw the need to keep a stockpile or supply of it in the past,  so they now realized the need to have some and are paying the price for being late to the game. 

    I am still buying reloading components when I find them at a reasonable price,  which is hardly ever !   last primers I bought were small rifle and I drove 1 1/2 hrs one way to buy 3k of them from an individual for $40 a thousand,    I have enough of all the various primers now to keep me in hunting ammo for many years,  and enough to hold me through a short civil war if need be. 

    If people would quit buying ammo for 6 months the supply would stabilize and prices WOULD come back down !   maybe not as low at pre-plandemic pricing,  but significantly lower than it is now,  I sincerely hope all the people that wait on Academy to open on ammo shipment day and other stores to open that have ammo,   get stuck with all their inventory and end up having to dump it when prices recover ! 

    I know a guy that bought 5 AR's years ago for $1000 a piece,  and tried to sell them for $1500 a piece,   he got stuck with them,  and when prices came back down to the $500 range he finally let someone buy them all and he lost his rear end.   I hope that happens to every one of the ammo flippers


----------



## Dub

tcward said:


> Yes sir! Prayers for y’all Dub!



Greatly appreciated.

Thank you, sir.






01Foreman400 said:


> This weeks haul.  More on the way. View attachment 1070291View attachment 1070292View attachment 1070293View attachment 1070294





Yessir indeed.   You are getting it done bigtime.  


Great results. 


The brass alone is a treasure......then the unobtainable Varget that you obtained....NICE !!!!!








Raylander said:


> Dang Mr @Dub I’m just reading this. Thats a hard load to handle. Sounds like y’all have the right attitude and guidance from up above. My thoughts and prayers are with you two





Thank you.


Her faith has always been strong....I just didn't realize how strong until she was faced with these challenges.   I stand beside her in awe....and proud.....and growing my own faith as well.


She showed me a tremendous miracle in action when she gave birth to our son 21 years ago.  It was a high risk pregnancy from the get-go.....and she labored for from about 7:30am to almost midnight.    He's strong as an oak and wise beyond his years. A true miracle for us.    She's showing me all over again now....bravely facing this and accepting of God's will.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Today’s haul.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bought 3 boxes of Barnes vortex 45-70 gov from Midway last week.


----------



## ucfireman

Bass pro in Lawrenceville had 4 boxes of 28 ga, That was it, NOTHING else. 
Did have some black powder stuff but no primers.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Today’s haul.


----------



## HughW2

01Foreman400 said:


> Today’s haul.  View attachment 1070821


Can’t hide money.


----------



## leroy

HughW2 said:


> Can’t hide money.



Just wish he would quit hiding where he's getting it ?


----------



## rosewood

leroy said:


> Just wish he would quit hiding where he's getting it ?


The money or the components?


----------



## 01Foreman400

I’m just buying from individuals on forums and big name online stores.  Just have to know how to get the notifications once things come in stock.  You literally have minutes once it hits.  Ordered a case of CCI Small Rifle Primers today.


----------



## SakoL61R

Prayers being said for you and yours, Dub.
GodSpeed on the recovery.


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> Prayers being said for you and yours, Dub.
> GodSpeed on the recovery.



??  Thank you very much.  Hugely grateful for prayers.


----------



## rosewood

Academy score this evening.


----------



## leroy

rosewood said:


> Academy score this evening.
> View attachment 1070981



Went by the one in Anderson sc this morning, nothing!


----------



## Ray357

leroy said:


> Went by the one in Anderson sc this morning, nothing!


Sportsman's Warehouse Anderson had a lot of ammo Sunday morning.


----------



## 01Foreman400

rosewood said:


> Academy score this evening.
> View attachment 1070981



Very nice!


----------



## SakoL61R

The .300 Savage 99 looks over and grins devilishly at the 125 Nosler Accubonds.
<<<<from a country hardware store in the middle of nowhere>>>>


----------



## leroy

Ray357 said:


> Sportsman's Warehouse Anderson had a lot of ammo Sunday morning.



Went there to, nothing.


----------



## rosewood

Academy only had about 8 bottles of powder.  They had about 10 boxes of the 22mags.  Then had 30+ boxes of 7.62x51,  5.56 and 7.62x39.  Had 12 gauge and 20 gauge buckshot and the all common 28 gauge you find everywhere.

The supply must be getting better, because all of that survived the 9am opening rush and lunchtime buyers.  This was after 4pm.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

SakoL61R said:


> The .300 Savage 99 looks over and grins devilishly at the 125 Nosler Accubonds.
> <<<<from a country hardware store in the middle of nowhere>>>>
> 
> View attachment 1071030


I would have bought that.  My 45-70's really like RL7.  Can't beat that price either even in normal times.


----------



## rosewood

leroy said:


> Went there to, nothing.


This goes to show just how fast we are buying it.  I bet the shipment Academy got in yesterday would have sit on the shelves for weeks during normal times.  As it is, we buy them out in a day or 2 or maybe even within hours.  We are definitely causing a lot of this ourselves.  Yes I am guilty.  But everything I buy goes in my stash or for my brother or good friend.  I do not sell any thing.

I did intentionally leave the other H4350 and H335 on the shelf for the next guy that might need it.

Rosewood


----------



## FlipKing

Got 100rds of 6.5cm from Spark Munitions today and 260rds of match .308 from ODT today. All for not horrible prices. You can find ammo if ya work for it. Except 9mm that is. I aint paying that.


----------



## mallardsx2

The problem isn't guys buying what they need.

The problem is the scabbers who are buying what they dont need, then re-selling it for a profit.

If people would stop buying from these scabbers....there would be ammo on the shelf and the scabbers would be left holding a mountain of ammo that they have hoarded and can no longer sell and then they will be stuck with it (which is exactly what they deserve...).

I have NEVER and would NEVER buy ammo from someone.

I dont support a second middleman. Especially someone who is selling it for a profit at the expense of everyone else...I can hardly tolerate the first middle man...which is why I reload almost everything I shoot....

Stop buying from individuals is my best advice to get things to turn around!!!

To that end I will NOT EVER list where I see ammo for sale publicly again. There are people taking advantage of this thread and many others to make all of us suffer....


----------



## o2bfishin

7mm-08 and 30-06 available at academy buford as of noon today. $25 / box


----------



## SakoL61R

rosewood said:


> I would have bought that.  My 45-70's really like RL7.  Can't beat that price either even in normal times.



Ya know it's bad when you look around to make sure ain't nobody gonna snatch it while ya take a pic!  Guilty.  And grin largely after the sale.  Like finding gold!

Must be THE stuff for 45-70.  Says so on the bottle!

1/2 gr under max pushing 125 gr ABs from both my Sav 99s in .300.
Most accurate load I've worked up for both guns.  Running around 3K fps and the combination is deadly on deer.


----------



## leroy

flynlow said:


> I try hard not to frequent Wally world any more but on a rare occasion it happens out of convenience. The Perry store today had BB guns and firelogs in their ammo case. Yes, I said firelogs. I've been saying they don't want to be in the ammo or gun bidness for several yrs now. Wokeness has it's consequences.


 
Sportsman warehouse had covid masks on the ammo shelves lol


----------



## dick7.62

flynlow said:


> I try hard not to frequent Wally world any more but on a rare occasion it happens out of convenience. The Perry store today had BB guns and firelogs in their ammo case. Yes, I said firelogs. I've been saying they don't want to be in the ammo or gun bidness for several yrs now. Wokeness has it's consequences.


I was there today also.  I saw that.


----------



## Ray357

leroy said:


> Sportsman warehouse had covid masks on the ammo shelves lol


I saw some, but I also saw a lot of ammo. I bought my limit.


----------



## antharper

flynlow said:


> I try hard not to frequent Wally world any more but on a rare occasion it happens out of convenience. The Perry store today had BB guns and firelogs in their ammo case. Yes, I said firelogs. I've been saying they don't want to be in the ammo or gun bidness for several yrs now. Wokeness has it's consequences.


Same thing in my local Walmart , Lagrange


----------



## JeffinPTC




----------



## tcward

JeffinPTC said:


> View attachment 1071242


Where is this?


----------



## Jester896

tcward said:


> Where is this?


Shooter's Pro Shop...$1.29 ea and they are blems...1 box limit


----------



## JeffinPTC

Sorry, I didn't realize the link in the pix didn't work.  I've bought their blems/overruns for years and never seen anything wrong.
Shooters Pro Shop, the Nosler outlet. And I took the 20 limit to be 20 boxes:



https://www.shootersproshop.com/ammunition.html

don't forget to sign up for responder/vet discount


----------



## Jester896

I wouldn't give them $1.29 a round for 20 boxes of blems either


----------



## bullgator

PowderValley seems to have a nice assortment of bullets available today. They’ve even got 9mm 124 XTPs.


----------



## JeffinPTC

_I wouldn't give them $1.29 a round for 20 boxes of blems either _

I wouldn't either, but a friend paid Cheaper Than Dirtballs $2 per for 9mm cause he bought his son a Kimber for Christmas.
To each his on dirtballs.
And I reeducated him about CTD, as if he needed it after the shame of paying $2.


----------



## GregoryB.

Saw some 270 and 350 legend on the Walmart shelf this morning when I stopped to pick up some groceries. Several places I shop on the web are starting to get a little bit of stuff in stock.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> PowderValley seems to have a nice assortment of bullets available today. They’ve even got 9mm 124 XTPs.


Midway has those a couple of days ago when I looked.  I was wanting gold dots though.


----------



## gantt

Academy sports and outdoor In Macon has 12 gauge Winchester buck shot 20 gauge Winchester buck shot in stock. Five round box, 699. Two box limit


----------



## killerv

gantt said:


> Academy sports and outdoor In Macon has 12 gauge Winchester buck shot 20 gauge Winchester buck shot in stock. Five round box, 699. Two box limit




they also had 708 (which has been real hard to find), looked like plenty of 308, 556...starting to put rifle ammo back out on the shelves instead of behind the counter. Thats always a good thing.


----------



## CroMagnum

Anyone know where I can get some Winchester Longbeard 12 gauge? I have some Federal turkey shells but prefer the Longbeards. I'm in the Conyers/McDonough area


----------



## gantt

killerv said:


> they also had 708 (which has been real hard to find), looked like plenty of 308, 556...starting to put rifle ammo back out on the shelves instead of behind the counter. Thats always a good thing.


I am guilty of only seeing calibers that interest me.  I waited in line for a few weeks for ammo, it’s nice to start seeing more of a supply now.  If the supply will out pace the frenzied demand, then maybe things will calm down a little.


----------



## GregoryB.

Was surprised at lunch time when I swung back by Walmart and the 270 and 350 I saw yesterday was still on the shelf along with 243, 30-30, 308 and 30-06 today. Now I just need to start seeing powder for sale locally.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Was surprised at lunch time when I swung back by Walmart and the 270 and 350 I saw yesterday was still on the shelf along with 243, 30-30, 308 and 30-06 today. Now I just need to start seeing powder for sale locally.


We need Primers!  I gots powders and bullets...


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> Midway has those a couple of days ago when I looked.  I was wanting gold dots though.




*Did any of you take notice of the price difference between Powder Valley and Midway on the price of those 124gr XTP's?*

*$21 at PV vs $26 at Midway.*

*I bought some 230gr .451 at Titan @ $26/100 vs Midway @ $34*

*I'm beginning to see a pattern at Midway that just ain't settin' well with me.*


----------



## Jester896

I have stopped using them several times over the years....about time to do it again.  It took 6 weeks to get the new Nosler 9 after they shipped it...talking about the slow boat.

I'm down to about 1K 124XTPs


----------



## dick7.62

chuckdog said:


> *Did any of you take notice of the price difference between Powder Valley and Midway on the price of those 124gr XTP's?*
> 
> *$21 at PV vs $26 at Midway.*
> 
> *I bought some 230gr .451 at Titan @ $26/100 vs Midway @ $34*
> 
> *I'm beginning to see a pattern at Midway that just ain't settin' well with me.*


I have noticed that Midway is among the highest priced online sites.  I only order from them if it's free shipping or on sale.


----------



## JeffinPTC

Just got an after nap email from Everglades for 5% off their higher prices, but at least a sale may be showing prices have peaked and inventory is returning, until the Senate passes the latest gun bills.

https://email.evergladesammo.com/5HSO-DOP0-5E63EB5BBAC8C1453UOF4L5D1604E813CCF10F/cr.aspx


----------



## bobbyboy

flynlow said:


> At least yours even has ammo. Ours is full of firelogs. No joke.


mine at peachtree parkway had scopes , Use to go in and just by a box here and there while shopping with my wife.


----------



## Railroader

I went to a local place for some trapping stuff, and wound up with two boxes of Winchester 30/30s at 20$ per.

Reasonable to me.


----------



## Hoss

I finally got lucky.  Son-in-law needed some 30-06 and I found them at Walmart.  They  had 3 boxes and that was all the ammo they had.  I got him one box Of Remington corelok.  Daughter needed some 7-08 and found that at Academy.  Got her 2 boxes.  She’s got a new scope she needs to sight in.  price was near normal.

Hoss


----------



## leroy

Gradys in Anderson had a good selection of ammo, all primers large and small, pistol, etc. Rifles were 100.00/1000


----------



## chuckdog

Jester896 said:


> I have stopped using them several times over the years....about time to do it again.  It took 6 weeks to get the new Nosler 9 after they shipped it...talking about the slow boat.
> 
> I'm down to about 1K 124XTPs



*I always expect to pay a little more at Midway, and don't mind it. Their fast shipping and excellent customer service has been worth the extra cost.*

*When I started seeing the vast majority of in stock items I'm buying priced 20-30% lower at other sites(even Cabela's) it puts Midway as my last instead of first place to look. I like doing business with Midsouth, but their shipping on in stock items has gotten so slow that I forget what I have coming before it leaves their warehouse.    *


----------



## frankwright

JeffinPTC said:


> Just got an after nap email from Everglades for 5% off their higher prices, but at least a sale may be showing prices have peaked and inventory is returning, until the Senate passes the latest gun bills.
> 
> https://email.evergladesammo.com/5HSO-DOP0-5E63EB5BBAC8C1453UOF4L5D1604E813CCF10F/cr.aspx


5% off of Not in Stock?


----------



## tcward

For you 10mm fans


----------



## ChidJ

MidwayUSA has been posting primers all morning. Price isn't great and its one pox per item but for those desperate, keep an eye on it

There have been SPPs SRPs and LRPs listed


----------



## rosewood

tcward said:


> For you 10mm fansView attachment 1072920


Wow, only $1.50 per round.  Sign me up!


----------



## rosewood

ChidJ said:


> MidwayUSA has been posting primers all morning. Price isn't great and its one pox per item but for those desperate, keep an eye on it
> 
> There have been SPPs SRPs and LRPs listed


Guess I am late, all I see is 50BMG primers.


----------



## ChidJ

@rosewood I was probably a little slow posting. I managed to pick up about 3k earlier


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Academy in Gainesville today:


223 - ball
308 - ball
45 ACP - ball
5.45x39
7.54x54 - ?


Non-rip off pricing


----------



## gantt

I’ve been seeing more on the shelves at the Macon Academy lately.   Picked up a little more buckshot last week for my 20 ga.   
The large boxes of stuff that generally cost less per round go fast, but It’s a change in the right direction and I’ll take it.


----------



## frankwright

ChidJ said:


> MidwayUSA has been posting primers all morning. Price isn't great and its one pox per item but for those desperate, keep an eye on it
> 
> There have been SPPs SRPs and LRPs listed


So much for Midway's "Notify Me"!
I wouldn't pay hazmat and shipping on one box anyway and all I need are SPP!


----------



## sbroadwell

Went by Academy in Athens about 11 am yesterday. Was in town for another appointment and thought I would check. 
All they had was about a dozen boxes of 28 gauge. Very few guns, too. 
The fellow behind the counter told me to be there two hours before opening on Monday, Wednesday or Friday. Good thing I’ve got plenty, I’m not waiting two hours.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Academy in warner robins had a decent amount of 7.62x39 and 308


----------



## leroy

frankwright said:


> So much for Midway's "Notify Me"!
> I wouldn't pay hazmat and shipping on one box anyway and all I need are SPP!




I know got the notifications for other things not for those.


----------



## gantt

If I wait at academy I get there about 8:30-8:50.   They open at nine.    I’m usually very near the tail end of the line but I most always get something good.


----------



## ChidJ

Cabelas in Augusta has had stuff about 2 or 3 random mornings a week. 5 box limit last I was there. My buddy said they even had LMRP on the shelf 2 days ago. There's a line to get in every day though. That being said, I hate having to bowl over geriatrics to get boolets so I stick to online scavenging mostly


----------



## GregoryB.

Went by a local shop and in SC. Had all kinds of ammo on the shelves. Prices were way up. 100 rounds of Browning 22 in a zip lock bag for $15. Wanted some 17 HMR but not for $35 a box. Glad I am in a position to wait it out for a few years.


----------



## gantt

GregoryB. said:


> Went by a local shop and in SC. Had all kinds of ammo on the shelves. Prices were way up. 100 rounds of Browning 22 in a zip lock bag for $15. Wanted some 17 HMR but not for $35 a box. Glad I am in a position to wait it out for a few years.


thats how I feel.   There are a few calibers I could have more of, but my hunting round supplies are healthy.


----------



## Dub

Swung into a spot today to check on primers & powder.


Good news is they had Winchester LRP & LPP.


Bad news is that were asking $120/1,000.



Guy asked me if I wanted some.....my reply, "Texas".

He looked confused.   I elaborated, "El Paso" and left.


Passing on those insane prices all day long.....


----------



## Geezer Ray

I need to stop reading this thread. Makes me feel like I did the morning after the election.


----------



## Milkman

GregoryB. said:


> Went by a local shop and in SC. Had all kinds of ammo on the shelves. Prices were way up. 100 rounds of Browning 22 in a zip lock bag for $15. Wanted some 17 HMR but not for $35 a box. Glad I am in a position to wait it out for a few years.



Where in SC ?


----------



## leroy

Gradys in Anderson has .22 $10/100,


----------



## GregoryB.

Milkman said:


> Where in SC ?




Over in Camden, just west of Columbia.


----------



## ucfireman

leroy said:


> Gradys in Anderson has .22 $10/100,


Just cause they advertise it doesn't mean they have it. Decent prices though.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Let's please remember to keep free-enterprise free!

Rip-off pricing means that they might have it IF you REALLY need it and are willing to pay for it.

Non-Rip-off pricing means they will sell out in a few minutes, and most people won't be able to get anything.

There is room for both models.

Free Enterprise allows that, and that is really a good thing, ultimately.

If you feel that you were ripped-off, you never have to buy another thing from them.

If you are glad you were able to get some 9mm ball at $1.00 a round and it was absolutely worth it to you, then the folks who sold it for that ultimately did you a service. 


FREEDOM!!!


----------



## rosewood

Scored 3 boxes of federal 9mm 115 fmj 50rnd at basspro today for 14.99 per box.  Felt like Christmas morning.


----------



## zedex

Fortunately,  I'm in a position of plenty of factory loads for the 22 (about 12,000 rounds), 270 is good at nearly 1000 rounds and 600 rounds of 45-70.

But, I've been buying primers at $90/1000. Well stocked on that. Bought a single stage Lee press and lots of other reloading equipment. 

Picked up a couple bottles of power and a few boxes of lead for the 270.

If I can get the die sets and lead for the 303BRIT and 45-70, I'll get the powder.


----------



## rosewood

zedex said:


> If I can get the die sets and lead for the 303BRIT and 45-70, I'll get the powder.



Believe it or not, I have recently seen 45-70 on the shelf at both Walmart and Basspro.  Didn't see the price at BPS, but at Walmart, I think it was Federal 300 grain at about $32 for 20 which is about what it was before all this commie takeover started.  I already roll my own so let them be.

Rosewood


----------



## zedex

rosewood said:


> Believe it or not, I have recently seen 45-70 on the shelf at both Walmart and Basspro.  Didn't see the price at BPS, but at Walmart, I think it was Federal 300 grain at about $32 for 20 which is about what it was before all this commie takeover started.  I already roll my own so let them be.
> 
> Rosewood


That same ammo is normally about 53-55 bucks here. While yall had your shortage there, we had excess and I bought a few boxes for around 29 each. Our supply is still good but the prices went back to normal.


----------



## zedex

I had to go to Canadian Tire today. It's a national retail chain, basically like a wannabe Walmart.  Looked in the ammo isle to see what kind of money they want for ammo.
Each store is independently owned and this store had a great selection of rifles and ammo, but after the Parkland shooting,  the owner decided to stop selling rifles altogether.  Ammo selection is not what it once was,  either.

Anyway, this is what I found:


----------



## zedex




----------



## zedex




----------



## zedex




----------



## zedex

^^^^^^ I bet yall are suddenly reconsidering the cost down there, now ??


----------



## gantt

dang that's high dollar right there!!


----------



## Keith Karr

Any of y’all run across 380 ammo at reasonable prices please pm me. 

I bought a couple of 380’s last weekend and would like something to feed them.


----------



## gantt

Keith Karr said:


> Any of y’all run across 380 ammo at reasonable prices please pm me.
> 
> I bought a couple of 380’s last weekend and would like something to feed them.


Be at academy an hr before they open on days that they reup on Ammo.


----------



## rosewood

Keith Karr said:


> Any of y’all run across 380 ammo at reasonable prices please pm me.
> 
> I bought a couple of 50 round boxes 380’s last weekend and would like something to feed them.


I picked up a couple boxes of the monarch steel case last week one afternoon.  The 380 had survived the morning opening rush at Academy.  Got them for a friend then had another friend take them to him about 200 miles away.  Just happened to be in town and so no one is really going out of their way.

Another friend bought a 350 legend bolt gun for their kid to hunt deer with.  Haven't been able to shoot it because they can't find ammo, found a box of 350 at another Academy yesterday and picked it up for them.  Now I am on the hunt for a few boxes more for them.

Gotta stop in all of the stores that sell ammo when you get by there, the ammo is hit and miss.  Usually only takes you about 10 minutes to stop in and take a look if you are in the area.

Rosewood


----------



## leroy

Gradys in Anderson got more primers in still 99/1000


----------



## leroy

ucfireman said:


> Just cause they advertise it doesn't mean they have it. Decent prices though.



Yes they have them had a good bit of .22 yesterday, have selection of powder but it is 75-100/1 pound. Fair amount of other ammo and 5 box limit on each caliber, so you can walk out with good amount.


----------



## Doog

Keith Karr said:


> Any of y’all run across 380 ammo at reasonable prices please pm me. I bought a couple of 380’s last weekend and would like something to feed them.




Havent been checking the thread lately. Apologies.

define reasonable?  I've not found a LGS selling FMJ 380 for <1.00/round.
.70/round will fly off the web sites in short order. You have to check often and grab it when it's there. But it can be had if you're persistent and patient.

you can find the steel case stuff on GB occasionally for less. Also not easy.

I'm sure the big boxes will do better on shipping day but I don't have one that's convenient and not willing to commit to this standing in line stuff just to get nothing...


----------



## chase870

zedex said:


> ^^^^^^ I bet yall are suddenly reconsidering the cost down there, now ??


Whats the exchange rate US vs Canadian Dollar


----------



## zedex

chase870 said:


> Whats the exchange rate US vs Canadian Dollar



$50CAD = $40USD

I always make comparisons to federal minimum wage standards because of the many variables in pay-scales .

Both countries have very similar federal minimum wage mandates. Cost of living is cheaper in the states so the USD goes further.


----------



## rosewood

That is what blows my mind about the minimum wage.  Cost of living is drastically different depending on the area you are in, yet they standardize it?  Makes no sense.  Then it isn't meant for folks making a living, it is for kids starting up, college kids learning how to work in the world etc.  If you are an adult raising a family, you should be beyond the minimum wage by now.  If you are still stuck at minimum wage, there is a problem with either your work ethic or abilities.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub




----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> View attachment 1074526


My kind of Dr.  
Reckon he would swap some services for ammo?


----------



## zedex

rosewood said:


> That is what blows my mind about the minimum wage.  Cost of living is drastically different depending on the area you are in, yet they standardize it?  Makes no sense.  Then it isn't meant for folks making a living, it is for kids starting up, college kids learning how to work in the world etc.  If you are an adult raising a family, you should be beyond the minimum wage by now.  If you are still stuck at minimum wage, there is a problem with either your work ethic or abilities.
> 
> Rosewood



Agreed. No one should start a family before earning enough to feed and house said family. 
Problem being biological urges,  too often, overtake reasoning. 
I was 42 when my daughter was born.  I'd already established myself and was pulling down good money.  Her mother was earning good. Between us, we were doing well. Ain't rich but ain't suffering. 
I dont begrudge anyone earning anything,  as long as they are earning. 

Minimum wage is a starting point,  not a goal. But the reality is economic health is decided by cost of living, ei, wages vs debt vs expenditures. 

As stated, the USD has more value at print and goes further with the lower cost of living in the states.  The CAD is worth a lot less and with high taxation, insurance and cost of living, becomes less valuable. 

75 bucks for 20 rounds of ammo is a steep 75 bucks.  83 for the 45-70 is uncalled for. 
But, the plan is working.

Increase the cost of the gun with extra taxes and duties,  fewer people buy them. Make them expensive to feed, fewer people have ammo. It is a rich mans game here. Much like fishing...... a 30 year old boat still sells for around $20K. Who can afford it?? That certain class. 

While many people go out shooting just to shoot, it doesn't happen as much here. I go out to check operation and accuracy before hunting season,  fire as few as possible to dial it in. And I don't squeeze the trigger unless I know for sure the target will drop with one shot.

I will say, however, when we had an overabundance of ammo and it was cheap, I loaded up. Always left some behind for others, but I did stock it. Then bought everything for reloading additionally.  I'm set for my remaining time here

Thank God I'm not a minimum wage earner


----------



## rosewood

So this gun control thing is racist and punishes the poor that can't afford the high prices.  We need to use that argument.....


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> So this gun control thing is racist and punishes the poor that can't afford the high prices.  We need to use that argument.....




Pelosi, Maxine and their crowd all have gated communities, private security, and a walled-off armed Capitol. 

The dems push for defunding police, abolishing ICE, re-imagining law enforcement...etc, etc.   Yet they want to take down the 2nd Amendment.

I think NOT.


----------



## AugustaDawg

https://www.sigsauer.com/ammunition.html


----------



## rosewood

Scored 2 boxes of 115 grain federal 9mm at Academy Saturday morning.  Picked up 2 boxes of 22 mag Sunday afternoon at same store.  

Found Corelokt 270 at Walmart Sunday evening, picked up 4 boxes for a friend in need ($19.83 per box).  They didn't limit my qty, I asked and the guy, said he didn't know and I could buy all I wanted. They also had few boxes of the same in .243.  Seems like I saw 2 100rnd box of 20 gauge and a box of 28 gauge there also.

Gotta shop when you are out, they are showing up randomly at most places.  The big box stores are not jacking the prices up like the local gun stores are either.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Pelosi, Maxine and their crowd all have gated communities, private security, and a walled-off armed Capitol.
> 
> The dems push for defunding police, abolishing ICE, re-imagining law enforcement...etc, etc.   Yet they want to take down the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> I think NOT.



You have me thinking.  You reckon the point is if they disarm all those that are not under federal control (i.e. Citizens and local LEOs), then it will be easier to take control with the military and or federal LEO that they do control?  Are they planning something or they just stoopid?

However, I think they truely ticked the military off with that debacle in DC with the national guard.  They may not have the control they think they have.  I would like to ask someone like Pelosi what her plan is on national TV.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> The big box stores are not jacking the prices up like the local gun stores are either.
> 
> Rosewood


I had this discussion with a friend the other day. He wondered who was jacking up the prices, manufacturers, distributors, or retailers?. He said manufacturers like Hornady said they’ve only increased prices 3%, which is less than $.50 on a box of $15 9mm ammo. My thought was that it was mostly distributors and a little with retailers. I also think places like Academy and Rural King are selling at near normal prices probably due to long term purchasing/pricing contracts already in place before the panic.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I scored 3 boxes of 12 gauge #6 shot yesterday at a out of town Wal-Mart. $6  a box. I use them , but their not my 1st choice. They are low brass....but it sure beats No brass. I’m completely out or I would have let them sit. Academy told me theirs lasted less than 5 minutes on the shelf.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I had this discussion with a friend the other day. He wondered who was jacking up the prices, manufacturers, distributors, or retailers?. He said manufacturers like Hornady said they’ve only increased prices 3%, which is less than $.50 on a box of $15 9mm ammo. My thought was that it was mostly distributors and a little with retailers. I also think places like Academy and Rural King are selling at near normal prices probably due to long term purchasing/pricing contracts already in place before the panic.


Academy has gone up on prices, but nothing like other places.  I would say for what they have in stock, they have gone up maybe 25% on most ammunition related things.  Some stores have gone up 400% or more.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Academy has gone up on prices, but nothing like other places.  I would say for what they have in stock, they have gone up maybe 25% on most ammunition related things.  Some stores have gone up 400% or more.
> 
> Rosewood


Exactly, and it would be easy to see that 25% being tied into a contractual fluctuations condition more so than a retail gouging. If they were serious about price gouging they would be selling in the same ballpark as the rest.


----------



## Jester896

Sportsman's Guide is offering S&B 9mm for $.92 a round today for non members if anyone needed to know


----------



## FlipKing

rosewood said:


> So this gun control thing is racist and punishes the poor that can't afford the high prices.  We need to use that argument.....



I have been for a while because it is true.


----------



## FlipKing

Got 200 rds of 9mm from Academy today for $70. They got 200rd boxes of 5.56 for $120.


----------



## WishboneW

I would think that the exceedingly high price of fuel is a factor in the price increase. Place I buy tractor parts from told me last week pricing will increase 30% this week. I suspect most of that is due to delivery costs


----------



## Jester896

most ammo manufactures just raised there prices about that much too I understand


----------



## Ray357

Jester896 said:


> most ammo manufactures just raised there prices about that much too I understand


 Winchester definitely had an increase. We not having inflation though. Everything going up, but we not having any inflation.


----------



## Wood999

Augusta Academy had 100 round 22 Winchesters for $12.99.  They also has some 308 and Buck Shot. ** was 6.99.

Limit was 2 boxes per person, unless I got an Academy Credit Card and used it on the purchase, then I could get four boxes.  Something did not seen right about that  since I have spent a lot of money in their stores over the years.


----------



## Ray357

Wood999 said:


> Augusta Academy had 100 round 22 Winchesters for $12.99.  They also has some 308 and Buck Shot. ** was 6.99.
> 
> Limit was 2 boxes per person, unless I got an Academy Credit Card and used it on the purchase, then I could get four boxes.  Something did not seen right about that  since I have spent a lot of money in their stores over the years.


Manager probably got jacked up by corporate about his store not signing up enough peeps for credit cards. Bet that scheme will get his numbers up.


----------



## dick7.62

Update on OpticsandAmmo:  I first mentioned this on page 13, post 242 of ammo availability.  The owner, Christopher Eustice, was arrested and released on bond.  His bond was revoked this week for violating the terms of his bond(he continued to scam people).  There are multiple warrants on him.  If anyone was scammed by him they need to contact the Houston Tex.(Harris County) DA and add to his charges.  There may be thousands of cases.  I almost got hooked by his scam but he didn't have a card system(no one would handle it because of all the chargebacks).


----------



## jiminbogart

Remington is "back" to 24/7 ammo production.


----------



## Milkman

I like Big Green !!!


----------



## Ray357

Milkman said:


> I like Big Green !!!


I like them too. Good primers. Good ammo. Decent rifles, some of em.


----------



## tcward

dick7.62 said:


> Update on OpticsandAmmo:  I first mentioned this on page 13, post 242 of ammo availability.  The owner, Christopher Eustice, was arrested and released on bond.  His bond was revoked this week for violating the terms of his bond(he continued to scam people).  There are multiple warrants on him.  If anyone was scammed by him they need to contact the Houston Tex.(Harris County) DA and add to his charges.  There may be thousands of cases.  I almost got hooked by his scam but he didn't have a card system(no one would handle it because of all the chargebacks).


???


----------



## cramer

Academy in Newnan had a pile of 380 along with 762, 32 yesterday


----------



## ucfireman

Need .35 Remington.
I like Core Lock
https://www.remington.com/rifle/core-lokt/29-27852.html
Maybe $50/box isn't so bad on Gunbroker. 
Last box I bought a few years ago was $36


----------



## Shammy

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/

has ammo in stock I just picked up federal 6.5 creedmoor for $43 and $30 a box also grabbed some power shok 308 for $30 a box.


----------



## leroy

Shammy said:


> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/
> 
> has ammo in stock I just picked up federal 6.5 creedmoor for $43 and $30 a box also grabbed some power shok 308 for $30 a box.



Had 30-30 also


----------



## Shammy

leroy said:


> Had 30-30 also


Their prices are still high but at least they're not gouging us like a lot of the companies are. I've been looking for the 6.5CM since deer season ended but everything has been $60 plus and I refuse to pay that.


----------



## Jester896

My buddy just sold 10 boxes of 6.5 Creedmoor when I was there the other day.  It was in new Peterson S/P brass and 140 soft points of some kind for $40 a box....I wouldn't pay $60 for factory loads either.


----------



## tcward

Sportsman’s Guide has some Hornady 9mm right now at a decent price.


----------



## Railroader

Got three bricks of Thunderbolt 22s at my local Walmart this morning, $31 per...



Now The Kid can shoot for a while!


----------



## dick7.62

Fedarm.com has small rifle primers 5000 for $1699.00.  I guess I will pass this time.  https://fedarm.com/product/primers-boxer-sr/?attribute_pa_quantity=5000-primers-bulk


----------



## GregoryB.

dick7.62 said:


> Fedarm.com has small rifle primers 5000 for $1699.00.  I guess I will pass this time.  https://fedarm.com/product/primers-boxer-sr/?attribute_pa_quantity=5000-primers-bulk


As of 6:30 this morning they still have 28 boxes left. Glad I dont need any of those.


----------



## bullgator

dick7.62 said:


> Fedarm.com has small rifle primers 5000 for $1699.00.  I guess I will pass this time.  https://fedarm.com/product/primers-boxer-sr/?attribute_pa_quantity=5000-primers-bulk


That’s gouging by the retailer for sure. No way they can blame it on the supply chain above them when others have current pricing in the $99/1000 range.


----------



## HughW2

I was up in Smyrna today and dropped by Adventure Outdoors.  They have limited ammo of all flavors, but had good stock of Remington Core-Lokt In the majority of average deer hunting calibers (.30-06, .308, .30-30, etc.) For $34.99 per box.  
I grabbed a few boxes.  Most I have ever paid for Core-Lokt, but I guess this is the new reality.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Railroader said:


> Got three bricks of Thunderbolt 22s at my local Walmart this morning, $31 per...
> 
> View attachment 1078111
> 
> Now The Kid can shoot for a while!


If they're like the last ones of those I bought, only about 750 of them will actually go off.


----------



## rosewood

HughW2 said:


> I was up in Smyrna today and dropped by Adventure Outdoors.  They have limited ammo of all flavors, but had good stock of Remington Core-Lokt In the majority of average deer hunting calibers (.30-06, .308, .30-30, etc.) For $34.99 per box.
> I grabbed a few boxes.  Most I have ever paid for Core-Lokt, but I guess this is the new reality.


Did you look at their 22LR prices?  I liked to have choked.


----------



## bullgator

The lack of ammo and components must be starting to have an effect on gun sales. I’m getting emails of guns for sale at around pre-pandemic pricing. Can‘t sell a gun if there isn’t any ammo to feed it.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Georgia Gun Store in Gainesville has been wonderful.


They sell all ammo they get their hands on for decent prices, but reserve enough so they can sell anyone who buys a gun a box or two of ammo.


Great folks!


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Guns seems to be coming back pretty well.


Ammo is spotty.


----------



## rosewood

I must apologize, I have been contributing to the shortage.  Found CCI large pistol primers at Academy Monday and I bought the 1000 primer quota at $59.99.  I really didn't need large pistol, went down there thinking they had small pistol, but bought them anyway since I made the trip.  Maybe I can make a swap for SP or SR.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> I must apologize, I have been contributing to the shortage.  Found CCI large pistol primers at Academy Monday and I bought the 1000 primer quota at $59.99.  I really didn't need large pistol, went down there thinking they had small pistol, but bought them anyway since I made the trip.  Maybe I can make a swap for SP or SR.
> 
> Rosewood


If I lived near you I’d make that trade for some SR primers. I have a fair amount of them but could use some SP Or LP.


----------



## Rich M

rosewood said:


> I must apologize, I have been contributing to the shortage.  Found CCI large pistol primers at Academy Monday and I bought the 1000 primer quota at $59.99.  I really didn't need large pistol, went down there thinking they had small pistol, but bought them anyway since I made the trip.  Maybe I can make a swap for SP or SR.
> 
> Rosewood



I won't buy it unless I can use it.  Easier that way.  

Know a guy who has about 2,000 rounds of 243 and doesn't have a 243.  Won't sell em either.  LOL!  It's like he's hoarding gold.


----------



## rosewood

Rich M said:


> I won't buy it unless I can use it.  Easier that way.
> 
> Know a guy who has about 2,000 rounds of 243 and doesn't have a 243.  Won't sell em either.  LOL!  It's like he's hoarding gold.


 It isn't that I can't use it, they will be used eventually. I just have plenty to last me for a while.


----------



## Rich M

rosewood said:


> It isn't that I can't use it, they will be used eventually. I just have plenty to last me for a while.


----------



## Para Bellum

9mm and 5.56X45mm is trending down towards .60 a round.


----------



## Doog

Para Bellum said:


> 9mm and 5.56X45mm is trending down towards .60 a round.



steel case 9mm will sit indefinitely at .60 now. Federal has several different grains and the syntech stuff on their site often now below .55 and will ship for free over $149.

I picked up 4 boxes of 380 for .58... I hit the lottery! (sarcasm intended)


----------



## Jester896

forgive me Lawd...I may have horded today

I did need these tho to get the mixed XTP rounds out of my EDC


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> forgive me Lawd...I may have horded today
> View attachment 1080609
> I did need these tho to get the mixed XTP rounds out of my EDC
> View attachment 1080610


I like the Critical Defense in 38 special and 380, but am perfectly fine with XTPs or gold dots at 9mm and 40 velocities and up.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I like the Critical Defense in 38 special and 380, but am perfectly fine with XTPs or gold dots at 9mm and 40 velocities and up.
> 
> Rosewood


I can't tell you if the XTPs are some I loaded or are factory rounds is the only reason I want to swap them.


----------



## GAHUNTER60

Outdoor Depot in Gainesville got in a large shipment of powder this week. I scored  a pound of W748. For $34.95, which is a pretty fair price these days.

They didn`t get any of the Alliant powders i need (Re.15 or16, 22 or 23), nor did they get any H4831 or 4350.  However they did have Accurate 4350.  They also had TAC, H335, H1000, 4895, and a whole bunch of different Accurate powders.


----------



## Doog

rosewood said:


> I like the Critical Defense in 38 special and 380...
> Rosewood



The silver case says the p238 is ready for business...


----------



## Dub

Doog said:


> The silver case says the p238 is ready for business...
> 
> View attachment 1080641




As long as that silver case is in the chamber....then it's ready for bidness.


----------



## bilgerat

Sportsmans guide has winchester 223 for a buck a round in stock


----------



## GregoryB.

Was in Charlotte NC this morning. Swung by Cabelas in Ft Mill. Guys were walking out with cases of ammo. Didnt need any so I left it.  Reloading supplies were still empty. Did get a reloading block that fit 45-70 brass and some new socks.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Did get a reloading block that fit 45-70 brass and some new socks.



what did you get?


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I can't tell you if the XTPs are some I loaded or are factory rounds is the only reason I want to swap them.


What, you don't trust your own reloads?  I trust mine better than factory.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> What, you don't trust your own reloads?  I trust mine better than factory.


where did you read that...I looked back but don't see it


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> where did you read that...I looked back but don't see it


I guess I read more into this comment than what was intended.


Jester896 said:


> I can't tell you if the XTPs are some I loaded or are factory rounds is the only reason I want to swap them.


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> What, you don't trust your own reloads?  I trust mine better than factory.



I was guessing it wasn't a matter of not trusting them....just trying to sidestep the unwanted drama a lawyer may attempt conjuring up with using "extra deadly" ammo to defend himself.   

Not sure...could be some other reason.


----------



## Rich M

rosewood said:


> What, you don't trust your own reloads?  I trust mine better than factory.


better to have factory ammo in there if you use it in self defense.  That’s the rumor anyway.


----------



## Jester896

doesn't really matter if it is rumor or not...if you remove the variable it is out of play


----------



## FlipKing

https://sparkmunitions.com/6-5-creedmoor-142gr-SMK/

They also have some 175 .308s. 

https://dallasreloads.com/product-category/rifle-ammo/308-winchester-bulk/ 

They also have 6.5 but its high.


----------



## Lukikus2

Jester896 said:


> forgive me Lawd...I may have horded today
> View attachment 1080609
> I did need these tho to get the mixed XTP rounds out of my EDC
> View attachment 1080610



I would have had to left that 00 on the shelf. Most I have paid is $1 a piece. Jeez this is getting crazy.


----------



## Jester896

Lukikus2 said:


> I would have had to left that 00 on the shelf. Most I have paid is $1 a piece. Jeez this is getting crazy.



$1.52 wasn't bad...last I bought were $.998 each probably 5 or 6 years ago.  It is $39.99 at MidwayUSA and most other places... *IF* they had any in stock + shipping


----------



## rosewood

Lukikus2 said:


> I would have had to left that 00 on the shelf. Most I have paid is $1 a piece. Jeez this is getting crazy.


But it is military grade.....


----------



## Lukikus2

rosewood said:


> But it is military grade.....



So wait till you can see the white of their eye?  I have no idea either way but have a few for a cloudy day.


----------



## Jester896

military grade probably isn't any different than any of other 9 pellet flight controlled wad stuff out there...I buy it because the brass is blackened.


----------



## Lukikus2

I buy it because it's the only on the shelf. When it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just saw boxes of 223, normally $65, now for $ 45. 50rds.   No thanks.


----------



## rosewood

Picked up some Mini-mags at Academy today.  I have lots of 22s, but my 10-22 really likes the min-mag best and I don't have a lot of them.

Rosewood


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bought another 100 rounds each of 35 rem and 45-70 from Wisconsin Cartridge Co.

It wasn't cheap but I am slowly building a surplus of the last of the "odd ball" stuff.

I think I am now good for a year or 5.


----------



## Doog

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Bought another 100 rounds each of 35 rem and 45-70 from Wisconsin Cartridge Co.
> 
> It wasn't cheap but I am slowly building a surplus of the last of the "odd ball" stuff.
> 
> I think I am now good for a year or 5.



I wish someone would tell my "IN-TOWN" Walmart that none of you lever gun cowboys are ever likely to shop there. 

Seriously, I looked at the plat for the amount of shelf space they intend to dedicate to these cartridges and it seems goofy. What am I missing?


----------



## ucfireman

Academy had some stuff, More than I have seen in a while.
I bought 4 boxes shot shells 6.99 box. Now I can got skeet shooting.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Doog said:


> I wish someone would tell my "IN-TOWN" Walmart that none of you lever gun cowboys are ever likely to shop there.
> 
> Seriously, I looked at the plat for the amount of shelf space they intend to dedicate to these cartridges and it seems goofy. What am I missing?



Oh,  I used to shop there more than I do now.

I used to buy alot of ammo there.  Haven't bought any from them in going on 3 years. ....... About the time I found out they no longer sold handgun ammo.

Is this cowboy enough for you?

Lever guns are so much fun to shoot.


----------



## Dub

Found some ammo in my favorite local gun shop.


Went ahead and splurged....treated myself to two boxes.  















Only one problem.......I don't currently....nor have I ever had a gun chambered for this cartridge.    










I'm sometimes dumb.....but not entirely stupid....most of the time, anyhow.






So.....didn't walk outa there without some means of chooting up those rounds.


----------



## FlipKing

Ive heard those are excellent rifles. I've been super happy w my 6.5 so far. Can't wait to use it in season.


----------



## Milkman

Is anyone seeing any 50 caliber Pyrodex pellets on the shelf?


----------



## Jester896

The one I shot the rounds were touching right out of the box


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Found some ammo in my favorite local gun shop.
> 
> 
> Went ahead and splurged....treated myself to two boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one problem.......I don't currently....nor have I ever had a gun chambered for this cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sometimes dumb.....but not entirely stupid....most of the time, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....didn't walk outa there without some means of chooting up those rounds.


Now that’s how you shop for ammo!


----------



## bullgator

Milkman said:


> Is anyone seeing any 50 caliber Pyrodex pellets on the shelf?


Powder Valley has them


----------



## Dub

FlipKing said:


> Ive heard those are excellent rifles. I've been super happy w my 6.5 so far. Can't wait to use it in season.





What bullet are you going to hunt with ?







Milkman said:


> Is anyone seeing any 50 caliber Pyrodex pellets on the shelf?



https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1009299634


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1009244948?pid=441251

I haven't price checked with anywhere else....just keep seeing it on Midway when I'm scanning for smokeless powders.






Jester896 said:


> The one I shot the rounds were touching right out of the box



I'm hoping it'll run well. 


I really like the trigger, stock and weight.    Hoping the barrel is a winner.   Seemed like a lot of rifle for the price. 

I'll know soon enough. 

Got some glass on the way. 





bullgator said:


> Now that’s how you shop for ammo!



It was today.....but I can't afford to do that anymore. 








bullgator said:


> Powder Valley has them




Yep.....it's about the one thing I keep seeing everywhere.

Powder Valley is also the only place in our galaxy that has some brass in stock in flavors I was needing.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Powder Valley is also the only place in our galaxy that has some brass in stock in flavors I was needing.



you needed brass?


----------



## Doog

Dub said:


> Found some ammo in my favorite local gun shop. So.....didn't walk outa there without some means of chooting up those rounds.




If I hit the lottery, this would be my accessory for those rounds...




*M1A™ LOADED PRECISION CREEDMOOR RIFLE*
MP9820C65
6.5 CM | DESERT FDE


----------



## FlipKing

Dub said:


> What bullet are you going to hunt with?



I'm planning to hunt w the ELDX. Either factory or Unkown Munitions. I think my gun likes the factory a hair more.


----------



## Jimmypop

I went by wally world yesterday. They had a lot of firearms  but not a single round of ammo of any kind. The did have old prices on the shelves and a sign limiting purchases to 3 boxes.  I was able to get their last can of .17 pellets and 2 rolls of caps.


----------



## leroy

Picked up couple boxes of 30-06 at sportsman warehouse in Anderson


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> Found some ammo in my favorite local gun shop.
> 
> 
> Went ahead and splurged....treated myself to two boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one problem.......I don't currently....nor have I ever had a gun chambered for this cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sometimes dumb.....but not entirely stupid....most of the time, anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....didn't walk outa there without some means of chooting up those rounds.



Dub,

If I read you right, that's just plain mean.

Show us the rifle!!!


----------



## rosewood

I have been had.  Stopped by BPS yesterday and they had some Winchester 9mm in stock.  Bought 2 boxes at 18.99 per box.  Came in a brown box with black writing.  Didn't realize until I got the bag out of my trunk this morning and actually read on the box that it is steel case.  I would have never paid that much for steel case.  That will teach me to purchase without verifying what I am purchasing..

ROsewood


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Dub,
> 
> If I read you right, that's just plain mean.
> 
> Show us the rifle!!!






Sorry....must've got distracted by hunger and the need to cook some dinner. 

















I'll get some better pics once I get the scope mounted.

Waiting on the rail & rings to arrive this week.  Hoping they show up in time for a sight-in session before the work weekend arrives. 









rosewood said:


> I have been had.  Stopped by BPS yesterday and they had some Winchester 9mm in stock.  Bought 2 boxes at 18.99 per box.  Came in a brown box with black writing.  Didn't realize until I got the bag out of my trunk this morning and actually read on the box that it is steel case.  I would have never paid that much for steel case.  That will teach me to purchase without verifying what I am purchasing..
> 
> ROsewood




I'm betting that we ALL have done that same thing at one time or another.

I've got a pile of .223/5.56 (can't rememberer which subspecies) that I bought years ago.....it arrives and goes into a closet.    A couple years later I grabbed a few boxes for a choot'em'up trip to a buddies farm...wanted to run in an AR.   The fed and fired okay but my buddy was gripping to me later on.....said after we'd all left he was gathering up "brass" looking forward to getting the gold nuggets to reload. 

He wasn't pleased with steel case leavings.


----------



## Dub

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Oh,  I used to shop there more than I do now.
> 
> I used to buy alot of ammo there.  Haven't bought any from them in going on 3 years. ....... About the time I found out they no longer sold handgun ammo.
> 
> Is this cowboy enough for you?
> 
> Lever guns are so much fun to shoot.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


>



where did you get this pic of me


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

@Dub 

Now I am envy green.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> where did you get this pic of me



    I believe there is a bit of Brass Goblin living in each of us. 








GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> @Dub
> 
> Now I am envy green.
> 
> Congrats!!!




Naw man.     You won't be envious when you get to laugh at my coming saddle time with this rifle.  There will be a pile of goof ups and idjut moves.



I'm re-entering handloading after being gone long enough to have forgotten good habits....and bad habits tend to linger.


I'm also desiring to use the gun to explore an entirely new direction for me....extended range shooting.

Both of which were elusive due to time constraints.  

Well....other than working I now find myself without the "free time" hurdle presenting itself like it once did.

Budget and component availability is the biggest constraints after the lacking knowledge.



It could be argued that another known constraint exists......my disdain of math.   Hated the stuff since middle school.

Hated it because once I got past geometry, which I loved, the rest of it bored me to death....and seemed pointless to retain since an engineering manual & calculator is always available in the real world. 

I'll have to knock some rust outa my noggin and learn to work the calculations that I'll be faced with on the range.  Looking forward to that aspect, actually.


Looking forward to all of it: hardware setup & tweaking, load development, setbacks which are great opportunities to learn.....and hopefully the gratifying successes.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I believe there is a bit of Brass Goblin living in each of us.



I find myself trying to save 20 .280 cases that I messed up..the shoulders are still -.006 under SAAMI spec...

I don't even have a .280


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I find myself trying to save 20 .280 cases that I messed up..the shoulders are still -.006 under SAAMI spec...
> 
> I don't even have a .280





I dig it !!!!









I'm kicking my own rearend for not taking a buddy up on grabbing some nice lead he'd accumulated.  He made the offer years ago....when such things weren't on my radar....and at a time when *I was *on my wife's radar and forewarned NOT to bring another thing home that's going to "pile up" in the garage.   


I'll admit....I was bad about such clutter tendencies.    I'm not much better now....but these days I'll not buy anything unless there is a place to stow it away properly.  Dropped the SAMS & Costco memberships...

This has served me well....kept me flying peacefully under her radar......but there are two exclusions: toilet paper & reloading components.    Those can are obtained and stashed away by any means necessary.         There will always come a rainy day when they can be used........if not a rainy day....then I know for certain there will be housebound days following a meal at a local Indian restaurant where the curried eats had to be uneaten later that night....and the rest dealt with.  Never again.


Yeah....a stash of some things is a must.


----------



## rosewood

As of 14 minutes ago, perry sports center was virtually bone dry with fun powder.  Had some E3 and AA powder only , unless I missed something.  They did have various ammo and shotgun shells.

Walmart next door had some 20 gauge shells and 1 box of 308.

I left with my wallet weighing the same.  

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

Just saw Core lokt 30-30 online for $38 a box with a 4 box limit. Nice to see those green and yellow boxes again.


----------



## Milkman

GregoryB. said:


> Just saw Core lokt 30-30 online for $38 a box with a 4 box limit. Nice to see those green and yellow boxes again.



Yep. I got some 243 Corelokt from Gunbroker last week. It was $35 base price.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Went to Appalachian gun today got 2 boxes of 243 federal premium for $26.95 a box thought was fair but 22 federal LR was $107 a brick that 21 cents a piece! Dang!


----------



## Milkman

Probably going from Atlanta area to the Anniston Al area tomorrow morning to get a pup. 
Any good potential sources for rifle ammunition along that area of 1-20 ?


----------



## rosewood

Milkman said:


> Probably going from Atlanta area to the Anniston Al area tomorrow morning to get a pup.
> Any good potential sources for rifle ammunition along that area of 1-20 ?


GA Arms in villa rica maybe


----------



## GregoryB.

Had to take  trip to Rock Hill SC this morning. Stopped in a outdoors store on the way and there was not a empty spot on the gun rack. Had cases of 5.56 and lots of other ammo (limit restrictions in place.) Had about 6 different powders on the shelf. Picked up a bottle of H110 for $34 out the door. Guy said primers were still getting hit hard when they come in. Was nice to see stuff on the shelf.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Palmettostatearmory.com has .223 Tula instock @ $0.50 per round.


----------



## pjciii

I think i posted way back when. They have 45 ACP 50 rounds 30.99. 

They have rifle, handgun and it is a family owned business with the product made right here in the USA.

https://mtncitysupply.net/mcs-private-label-45acp-230-gr-50ct-bag/


----------



## Waddams

It's probably all gone by now, but Bass Pro in Lawrenceville actually had a big stock of .223 last week. I went in twice on back to back days and bought range packs. Worked out to just over $.50 a round. I also got 2 20rd boxes of .223 hunting ammo. They were right on about a $1 a round.

I figure I broke even with what I would have paid ordering online and adding shipping.


----------



## MX5HIGH

I live in Rome but haven’t looked for any ammo lately.   I was in the area of Dunham Sports today, which is where I have been buying ammo for the last year or so, so I stopped by to see if they had anything.  

I was surprised to find quite a few boxes of ammo in the enclosed/locked cabinet.  For the last year it has been empty except for a rare occasion when they had maybe 9 boxes of 9mm or a few boxes of 380.  

I was talking with the store associate and he told me they are starting to get in more ammo.  He said Remington is going the flood the market with millions/billions rounds of ammo.  

I bought the last 3 boxes (the limit) of 38 special.


----------



## leroy

Gradys in Anderson sc had as good a selection of ammo as I've seen lately, prices in line with current conditions, no limits someone ask sales guy was there a limit he said only limit is what  your wallet will allow lol


----------



## LTFDretired

An indoor range I was at in Florida had 250 rounds of 9mm for $210 plus tax. Not a well known brand of ammo so likely just range ammo. I look forward to ammo going back to the pre-crises levels if that will ever be possible. I just recall days walking past full shelves of ammo at Bass Pro in Georgia back in the day ?


----------



## GregoryB.

Just saw 2 buckets of Remington 22 bullets on the shelf at a local Walmart. Nice to see some stuff making it past the morning ammo grab. Had quite a few guns also.


----------



## rosewood

I do think it is getting better.  The last few times I stopped at Academy, they had ammo on the shelves.  Not a lot to chose from, but in the past, they were bone dry.    There has been NATO 5.56 and .308 on the shelves just about every visit lately, granted the prices are a bit high.  Even had 22lrs.

Guy told me that they are supposed to get a really big shipment next week and be able to stock their shelves again.  Will see.

Rosewood


----------



## LTFDretired

Any improvement in prices has anyone noticed with the supply increasing?


----------



## bullgator

I know the price on firearms is coming down from the multiple emails I get daily. I don’t think folks are buying guns due to the ammo prices. What I’m hoping for is the industry to self correct. When the gun companies start seeing sales slow down maybe they will get on the ammo companies and distributors about prices.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> I know the price on firearms is coming down from the multiple emails I get daily. I don’t think folks are buying guns due to the ammo prices. What I’m hoping for is the industry to self correct. When the gun companies start seeing sales slow down maybe they will get on the ammo companies and distributors about prices.



Once the ammo begins to accumulate at the distributors the prices will correct.

The distributors don’t want to be sitting on stagnant stockpiles due to fears of government overreach.....they will lower prices until stuff moves out at comfortable rates.


----------



## Dub

I think we will soon be seeing a big impact from Remington ammo (and hopefully their primers) reaching the shelves.


----------



## antharper

Got lucky today in Walmart , was there just by chance getting some tires and caught a lady stocking the shelves . She said they had been getting a decent supply every couple of days. 308 $19 and the 4 boxes of shotgun shells were $20 and they had my turkey loads for $6 , only got what I needed that they had . Maybe everyone else will do the same . Not stocked but looking better


----------



## Shammy

The gentleman the runs the gun counter at my local Walmart has told me that the local pawn shops send their entire staff in to the store to get the their limits to resell at the pawn shops. I haven't seen them actually do that at Walmart but i have witnessed it at Cabela's.


----------



## antharper

flynlow said:


> According to one of my contacts at local WM, not only are the same dudes showing up every morning for months now but some are even coming in late at night asking associate to go in the back and get it as soon as it comes off the truck.
> 
> I rarely go in there any more for anything but I've given up all hope on WM for guns or ammo. I've been saying for a long time now they don't want to be in the gun/ammo bidness no mo and I believe all it will take is for another woke moment for them to initiate that plan.


I agree , I also hope if they are doing it to resale they get stuck with it and can’t sale it for what they paid for it


----------



## antharper

Shammy said:


> The gentleman the runs the gun counter at my local Walmart has told me that the local pawn shops send their entire staff in to the store to get the their limits to resell at the pawn shops. I haven't seen them actually do that at Walmart but i have witnessed it at Cabela's.



I believe it


----------



## Gbr5pb

Walmart at canton had 2 boxes of 20 gauge in case this morning! Had strange urge to buy them and I don’t even have a 20 gauge


----------



## ScottA

I don't see ammo supply or pricing getting back to normal anytime in the near future. The following article is a must read and does a great job explaining the current ammo supply/demand situation. Not a pretty picture.

https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2021/2/5/the-truth-behind-the-great-ammo-crisis/


----------



## LTFDretired

Shammy said:


> The gentleman the runs the gun counter at my local Walmart has told me that the local pawn shops send their entire staff in to the store to get the their limits to resell at the pawn shops. I haven't seen them actually do that at Walmart but i have witnessed it at Cabela's.


That hurts honest shoppers I hope those running up prices will soon be stuck with ammo worth less than what they bought it for hoping to make a big profit


----------



## Bowyer29

LTFDretired said:


> That hurts honest shoppers I hope those running up prices will soon be stuck with ammo worth less than what they bought it for hoping to make a big profit


I honestly hope they lose their rear ends.


----------



## ucfireman

I am going to buy some .35 rem from a guy that does reloading.
His prices are not too bad and at least he is not gauging folks. 
He reloads to Lever revolution specs.


----------



## Jester896

ucfireman said:


> I am going to buy some .35 rem from a guy that does reloading.
> His prices are not too bad and at least he is not gauging folks.
> He reloads to Lever revolution specs.



That is a pretty broad 3g-5gr window.

if he doesn't have an FFL to produce ammunition...he is violating the law


----------



## Gbr5pb

Don’t ask don’t tell


----------



## Nimrod71

Someone may have already written this but:  In the American Rifleman this month there is an article stating Remington Ammo is back in production, 24/7,  the article states there should be plenty of Remington ammo at your LGS by hunting season.


----------



## LTFDretired

And the ammo hoarders that hoped to cash in by selling even higher will be stuck I hope!


----------



## Nimrod71

I wouldn't be buying up more than I needed right now.  In fact I have seen some price drops lately.  Don't want to get stuck with them $80 boxes of 30-30's.


----------



## Milkman

Walmart at Milledgeville had several 325 count boxes of 22LR late yesterday. The trick is getting someone to come help you at sporting goods.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Someone here pointed me towards 

http://wisconsincartridge.com/

 a while back.

In the past 3-4 months, I've been able to stock up on 44 spcl, 44 mag, 35 rem, 357 mag and 45-70 gov at fairly reasonable prices (compared to what else has been available).

God bless them Wisconsin fellas. 

 Their ammo goes bang everytime!


----------



## LTFDretired

My local gun shop got 1.95Million 9mm bullets he has been reloading. Got a box of 50 for $30 he was having a sale this weekend. Regular price will be $35

i will try and get to the range tomorrow and shoot some rounds


----------



## Doog

LTFDretired said:


> And the ammo hoarders that hoped to cash in by selling even higher will be stuck I hope!



Gun Broker Scalpers: Happy to buy your inventory at .10-.15 cpr. What goes up, comes down...


----------



## Jester896

LTFDretired said:


> My local gun shop got 1.95Million 9mm bullets he has been reloading. Got a box of 50 for $30 he was having a sale this weekend. Regular price will be $35



Our LGS has been waiting for months(more than 6) for his 06 addition from ATF and has a Dillon 1050 set up ready to go.


----------



## antharper

Milkman said:


> Walmart at Milledgeville had several 325 count boxes of 22LR late yesterday. The trick is getting someone to come help you at sporting goods.


Mine has all the 22lr and shotgun ammo setting out , no limit and check out anywhere . It doesn’t last long though


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I am set with 44 ammo for a while after this last order.


----------



## frankwright

I was doing some organizing the other day and found 177 rounds of .44 magnum, mostly reloads.

I don't have a .44 mag anymore.
I have looked into a Handi Rifle, Ruger Carbine or Blackhawk Hunter and a Contender barrel.
All the prices made me dizzy!


GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I am set with 44 ammo for a while after this last order.


----------



## LTFDretired

' Yep, i have a full box of .357 from when i had a Ruger GP100


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I was doing some organizing the other day and found 177 rounds of .44 magnum, mostly reloads.
> 
> I don't have a .44 mag anymore.
> I have looked into a Handi Rifle, Ruger Carbine or Blackhawk Hunter and a Contender barrel.
> All the prices made me dizzy!




Dizzy is the word.


Take a look at what new Redhawks & Blachawks are getting these days.  OUCH.


Sure am hoping the market will come on around soon....not holding my breath, though.


----------



## pottydoc

Ammo seek has tons of 9mm for $0.35 and up per round.


----------



## LTFDretired

$0.74 per round at my gun range for 9mm. In boxes of 250 rounds yesterday


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> I was doing some organizing the other day and found 177 rounds of .44 magnum, mostly reloads.
> 
> I don't have a .44 mag anymore.
> I have looked into a Handi Rifle, Ruger Carbine or Blackhawk Hunter and a Contender barrel.
> All the prices made me dizzy!


Sounds like u need the CVA hunter or scout in 44mag to properly dispose of those rounds.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Sounds like u need the CVA hunter or scout in 44mag to properly dispose of those rounds.
> 
> Rosewood



I wonder if they will choot in that little lever gun I have


----------



## ChidJ

I was up in Washington this past week and went to one of their big box stores to get a cartridge container for some brass my dad gave me. Have mercy they had a LOT of ammo on the shelf. Plinking ammo, match ammo, hunting ammo. I know it doesn’t help us Georgians any but at least some places are starting to get more ammo on the shelves


----------



## mark-7mag

I stopped at Academy in Cartersville on Wednesday to pick up some golf tee's. Like I always do when I'm there I made a pass by the gun dept just to see if they had ammo. To my surprise they had about 50 boxes of 9mm at slightly above normal pricing, $21.99 for CCi and $19.99 for blazer . Both 115 grain fmj. They are now allowing you to buy 4 boxes now instead of just two. With ammo starting to show up I'm itching to get back to the range!


----------



## SakoL61R

They gonna go fast!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Ammo is starting to show up in alot of places some of it isn't terribly priced.  

Aim Surplus just dropped their price on AK ammo from $249 to $200 for a 500 round tin of fmj.

Looks like it is time to break out the AKs and do a little shooting.


----------



## Milkman

Are the Academy stores getting more ammo in now?  I typically shop Snellville and Athens.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Last time I was at Academy in Athens they were keeping the ammo behind the gun counters.

They had some.  Couldn't tell you what it was.


----------



## leroy

Gradys and sportsman warehouse in Anderson had good selection on Saturday,  warehouse had the most shotgun ammo I've seen since covid


----------



## Shammy

Cabela's in Acworth has had almost a full row of shotgun ammo for the last 2 weeks. They also have had about half a shelf of rifle ammo during that same time though that has dwindled it was half a row. Adventure Outdoors has had powder the last 2 time I've been there.


----------



## Railroader

Bass Pro has .350 fmj blasting ammo, 17 per 20, limit 5...

Little high, but reasonable when you have a Grandboy wanting to shoot... ?


----------



## Milkman

Went to Academy Snellville this morning at opening. They are handing out pistol ammo upfront just inside the door. 4 box limit. Bunch of folks getting 9mm. 

Rifle and shotgun ammo in gun area like usual. One thing I saw was some Remington Corelokt 22-250.  First Corelokt ammo I have seen anywhere. Mostly odd calibers. Fair selection of 20 and 12 gauge.


----------



## Ruger#3

Y’all with the ammo you no longer have guns for remember you can post to trade the ammo in the Want to Trade forum. You can not post a sell price, it’s strictly for trading.

https://forum.gon.com/forums/want-to-trade-want-to-buy.172/


----------



## marlin

Academy in Brunswick had Winchester green tip 556 yesterday for 13.99 per box.


----------



## Rich M

Midway has small pistol primers $76 per 1,000


----------



## tcward

marlin said:


> Academy in Brunswick had Winchester green tip 556 yesterday for 13.99 per box.


Same in Gainesville


----------



## transfixer

marlin said:


> Academy in Brunswick had Winchester green tip 556 yesterday for 13.99 per box.



   I remember a time when I balked at paying 35cents a round for green tip ,,,   if people would simply quit buying it at these prices ,,, it will come back down !


----------



## sleepr71

Since Feb. 2020…I have only bought exactly (2) boxes of cheap Ammo…for this very reason ! I’ll just be very prudent with my stash,until the feeding frenzy is over..


----------



## bullgator

sleepr71 said:


> Since Feb. 2020…I have only bought exactly (2) boxes of cheap Ammo…for this very reason ! I’ll just be very prudent with my stash,until the feeding frenzy is over..


You never know what the new low will turn out to be. Lets say we were accustomed to 9mm ball target ammo at $10/50 rounds. This situation could end up giving us a new low of $13-15 or, people stocked up and the supply becomes higher than the demand and we get sub $10 ammo. 
Us consumers are only one part of the equation that will determine future ammo prices. The current economic-political situation is scrambling the material  costs and supply chains, labor costs and availability, as well as shipping costs and disruptions. 
Trying to predict future ammo availability and prices is like guessing on the short term stock market.


----------



## Lilly001

The deciding factor for me on buying in today's market is availability.
I have a very good supply that I acquired at pre panic prices.
But I do have a few specific types that I am searching for.
These are specific brands and loads (Federal fusion 90 grain .243 being one).
I will probaly buy these, even at inflated prices, when I find a decent supply(I want 5 boxes).
Otherwise I doubt I will buy much in the near future.


----------



## Jester896

most of the material that I buy (brass) the manufactures are now adding an 8-18% surcharge to their pricing because of material costs skyrocketing.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> most of the material that I buy (brass) the manufactures are now adding an 8-18% surcharge to their pricing because of material costs skyrocketing.


Exactly. So we need to realize what a new low (good price) actually is. I think an acceptable window is what we need to look for. This includes components as well as ammo.


----------



## transfixer

Material costs have gone up because of supply and demand ,,,,  cut the demand and the supply will back up ,,,,  costs will come down,,  continue the demand and nothing will change,,,, its up to the consumer


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

transfixer said:


> ,,, its up to the consumer



Hard to control 4 million new gun owners without any ammo to shoot.

Good luck finding your acceptable price per round ammo soon.

Buy plenty when you do.

Take a mental note of this predicament please.


----------



## transfixer

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Hard to control 4 million new gun owners without any ammo to shoot.
> 
> Good luck finding your acceptable price per round ammo soon.
> 
> Buy plenty when you do.
> 
> Take a mental note of this predicament please.



   I have had plenty of ammo for a long time, starting back when Clinton was in office,  plus been reloading for years,,  about 40+, I recently bought some 7.62x39 steel case stuff because it finally dropped to 30 cents a round, already had a few thousand,  just wanted to replenish what I have shot in the last year or two.  I did buy about 1000 processed and primed .300bo cases over the last year at basically normal prices,   I'm set on every caliber I have for a while,   I have bought components when the price was normal or very close to normal,  I just refuse to pay inflated prices,  when demand outstrips supply prices will increase,,, works that way in every market,,,  let the supply back up in warehouses and prices start to come down,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I just saw some ak ammo at a price that made me think it is time to go shoot some AKs.

Not gonna buy any soon to replace it but feel like I have a good deal of that caliber to spare.....found a couple of unaccounted for spam cans in the locker.  My Vepr needs a workout!!!


----------



## transfixer

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I just saw some ak ammo at a price that made me think it is time to go shoot some AKs.
> 
> Not gonna buy any soon to replace it but feel like I have a good deal of that caliber to spare.....found a couple of unaccounted for spam cans in the locker.  My Vepr needs a workout!!!



   What I just bought I got from Outdoorlimited,  Barnaul,  they even had 125gr sp ammo as well,  I think it was 32 or 34 cents a round


----------



## bullgator

I just ordered 300 Blackout brass at Powder Valley.


----------



## transfixer

bullgator said:


> I just ordered 300 Blackout brass at Powder Valley.



  processed, primed,  ready to load 

https://www.durkintactical.com/product/primed-lc-300-aac-bo-brass-casings-100-ct/


----------



## Dub

https://2awarehouse.com/9mm-124gr-f...372874832&mc_cid=a374b03ba3&mc_eid=cab5e219a2


Looking into the verbiage included with the ammo listing is the following disclaimer info.      How many more reminders do we need to put aside petty differences and come together at the polls and vote in ways that best secure our 2A freedoms ?????





















This crap will come to each of our communities soon enough if the trash has their will imposed on us.


----------



## Dub

MidwayUSA has #41 small Rifle primers in stock.  1,000ct boxes, limit one.

Expensive…..but AVAILABLE.


----------



## bullgator

transfixer said:


> processed, primed,  ready to load
> 
> https://www.durkintactical.com/product/primed-lc-300-aac-bo-brass-casings-100-ct/


That’s good to know. I got 200 new Starline for $68 delivered. I haven’t seen the Blackout available in a while.


----------



## LTFDretired

$179 for 250 rounds ( boxed in sets of 50 rounds) or 100 loose $79 in a baggie at my local gun range. 50 rounds CCI .22 for $15


----------



## FlipKing

Academy today. Lots of 9mm, 45, 40, 5.56, 6.5 and some .308. Higher prices but normal for today's market I suppose.


----------



## LTFDretired

FlipKing said:


> Academy today. Lots of 9mm, 45, 40, 5.56, 6.5 and some .308. Higher prices but normal for today's market I suppose.
> View attachment 1089610


Let’s hope the trend accelerates and prices drop??


----------



## Lukikus2

LTFDretired said:


> $179 for 250 rounds ( boxed in sets of 50 rounds) or 100 loose $79 in a baggie at my local gun range. 50 rounds CCI .22 for $15



That's ridiculous for 22's. I picked up a box, saw $9, laughed and put them back.


----------



## FlipKing

Yessir. I tried not to be greedy.  Took 100rds of 9mm and a box of .308 ELDX(which were $45! Ouch) but now I'm good for hunting season. I buy a lot of my target rifle rounds from Spark ammo or Dallas Custom, so I mainly just watch out for 9mm and .22 at this point.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Academy in Tallahassee had some ammo yesterday. I got 12 gauge shells, but had to hurry to store after calling. They had stock but website showed none. Normally I would have bought online and then had time to make the drive, which is about 40 minutes.


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> Academy in Tallahassee had some ammo yesterday. I got 12 gauge shells, but had to hurry to store after calling. They had stock but website showed none. Normally I would have bought online and then had time to make the drive, which is about 40 minutes.


I think at the current environment, webpage inventory is about useless.  You have to lay eyes in the store.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

rosewood said:


> I think at the current environment, webpage inventory is about useless.  You have to lay eyes in the store.


Yup.

Even at home depot and lowes.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Things are picking up here in Montana a bit in terms of availability. Most places have a one or two box limit and that has helped the supply recover. Visiting Utah I  found the situation was not bad got a couple boxes or 22 and a box of small rifle primers. I hope this is a sign of things improving.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Decent priced shot gun 12 guage at places like aim, etc online.

Bought some 00buck last week.  Slugs show up today.

Eta-just got email from aimsurplus.   Lots of ammo available there.  Here's your shot to stock up at decent prices (for slugs and buckshot at least).


----------



## Dub

Scored some primers at Brownells & Midway just a minute ago…..good luck .


Blue Collar Reloading as well as Arm or Ally has been doing well with bulk bullet orders, too.


----------



## Jester896

funny...my LGS owner told me yesterday one of his suppliers wanted to sell him 9mm for $10 more a box than he was selling it for.  But he is getting more availability.

He isn't sure if they will ship the guns and not the ammo


----------



## bullethead

This was at a local Cabelas today.
The Herters (each pic is a different aisle) is 5.56.
The other pics are of other manufacturers 223/5.56, 9mm,40, 45, 22lr, 22mag, shotshells, buckshot, 7.62x39, 22 Valkyrie , and various Centerfire deer ammo.


----------



## bullethead

This is a LGS yesterday.


----------



## GregoryB.

One of my Coworkers was in Sportsman's Warehouse in Columbia SC Thursday and said the shelves were packed with ammo. He even found Americn Whitetail 7mm-08 Mmo for his rifle.


----------



## ucfireman

I bet that Cableas was not in the USA. 
I have seen some ammo on shelves but nothing like those pics.


----------



## bullethead

ucfireman said:


> I bet that Cableas was not in the USA.
> I have seen some ammo on shelves but nothing like those pics.


Hamburg, Pennsylvania
Whatever your wager was, pay it forward.


----------



## ucfireman

Maybe they will ship some south soon.



bullethead said:


> Hamburg, Pennsylvania
> Whatever your wager was, pay it forward.


----------



## bullethead

ucfireman said:


> Maybe they will ship some south soon.


The ammo has been steadily becoming available at a rapid pace in my area over the last 3 weeks.
I never saw that much 5.56 in that Cabelas when times were "good".


----------



## SC Hunter

Bass pro in Macon had cases of herters shotgun shells yesterday. Academy and Walmart in Warner Robins had ammo as well.


----------



## bullgator

We just need to get the prices under control now.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> We just need to get the prices under control now.




Heck.....I'd settle for primer availability at $50/1,000 and be happy.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I was curious how 450 bushmaster ammo was looking so I checked out midway. Holy guacamole!! In general their prices have doubled. I have about a dozen boxes so I should be good for a spell, but that was crazy.


----------



## GregoryB.

I agree, prices are still high on certain items. Looked at 1,000 count box of Large Magnum Pistol Primers at Brownells friday. After all the shipping and Hazmat that $92 price tag was up to just over $130. Didn't need them that bad so I left them.


----------



## Nimrod71

I worked at the LGS yesterday.  When I get there I always walk through the ammo section to see what ammo has come in and what is available.  I was surprised to see we had Winchester 270 Win. 150 gr. and Remington 270 Win. in 130 gr. as well as 9 mm, 357 mag and 44 mag. ammo, we even had some 22 LR.  The 22's didn't make it past 10 a.m. and we sold 9 mm all day long.  Gun sales have slowed down to what we use to consider as normal.


----------



## flynlow

I'm seeing ammo everywhere, online and in stores. Some of it still way high, some of it average for today's new normal. If you can't find any, you haven't looked.


----------



## Nimrod71

From what I heard yesterday, ammo is available outside of the southeast, like up North and Western areas.  Like I have said before Southern people believe in being armed and well supplied.  MidWestern University also did a research project on Southern people and found out we don't forget.


----------



## Jester896

I'm not sure we have adjusted to anything close to what the "New Normal" will be.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I'm not sure we have adjusted to anything close to what the "New Normal" will be.



We can be assured that the socialists currently  in charge won’t tolerate a normal that we will be happy with.



Get what you can when you can.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Get what you can when you can.


I would rather have some I paid too much for.. than to want some and not be able to find it at any cost.


----------



## Lilly001

Jester896 said:


> I would rather have some I paid too much for.. than to want some and not be able to find it at any cost.


I'm at this point on some things.
I was prudent enough to gather a small stockpile of most of my needs.
But plans do go astray.
I'm now looking for Federal fusion .243 ammo. And it's as scarce as hens teeth, and $$ when you do find it.
I have lots of Remy core-locked .243 but I have one newer rifle that shoots it like a shotgun.
So much for best laid plans.


----------



## bullethead

Nimrod71 said:


> From what I heard yesterday, ammo is available outside of the southeast, like up North and Western areas.  Like I have said before Southern people believe in being armed and well supplied.  MidWestern University also did a research project on Southern people and found out we don't forget.


Not wanting to get into a regional spat but basing my assessment on what I have, my friends have, my acquaintances have and others that I talk to when I see all this ammo on the shelves up here in Pennsylvania.. the majority of people are already stocked to the hilt and are willing to let ammo sit on shelves and not pay the inflated prices for ammo they do not need.
I had access to all that ammo and didn't buy a single round and it isn't because I am under stocked. When the ammo hits "my" buy it now prices I will buy more and if it never does I'll never need to buy more.
I actually put 2 100ct boxes of 6.5 143 ELD-X  back on the shelf and left.


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> I actually put 2 100ct boxes of 6.5 143 ELD-X  back on the shelf and left.


you could have sent them to me


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Lilly001 said:


> I'm at this point on some things.
> I was prudent enough to gather a small stockpile of most of my needs.
> But plans do go astray.
> I'm now looking for Federal fusion .243 ammo. And it's as scarce as hens teeth, and $$ when you do find it.
> I have lots of Remy core-locked .243 but I have one newer rifle that shoots it like a shotgun.
> So much for best laid plans.


Murdoch ranch and home has it in stock right now. Your federal fusion that is.


----------



## Robert28

Jester896 said:


> I would rather have some I paid too much for.. than to want some and not be able to find it at any cost.


My thinking too. I’m buying it now and even if it drops more in price I’ll just keep buying. I still can’t find the hunting ammo I need though.


----------



## Lilly001

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Murdoch ranch and home has it in stock right now. Your federal fusion that is.


In store only. Too far for a road trip.


----------



## Lilly001

Robert28 said:


> My thinking too. I’m buying it now and even if it drops more in price I’ll just keep buying. I still can’t find the hunting ammo I need though.


I’ve got extra in some calibers.
What are you looking for?


----------



## Lilly001

Robert28 said:


> My thinking too. I’m buying it now and even if it drops more in price I’ll just keep buying. I still can’t find the hunting ammo I need though.


I’m in mid Ga(Dublin).
Maybe those of us with some extra can trade out with those in need.


----------



## Robert28

Lilly001 said:


> I’ve got extra in some calibers.
> What are you looking for?


Mostly 6.5 creedmoor but I haven’t gotten to shoot different rounds to find out what my rifle likes yet. Bought it last year and then everything went nuts after that and I wasn’t able to shoot it.


----------



## Lilly001

Robert28 said:


> Mostly 6.5 creedmoor but I haven’t gotten to shoot different rounds to find out what my rifle likes yet. Bought it last year and then everything went nuts after that and I wasn’t able to shoot it.


Sorry. That’s not a caliber I have.
I’ve got .270, 30-06, .308, .300BO, .223 and maybe a couple others that I have extra of.


----------



## Robert28

Lilly001 said:


> Sorry. That’s not a caliber I have.
> I’ve got .270, 30-06, .308, .300BO, .223 and maybe a couple others that I have extra of.


I actually hunted with my 243 most of last year so I wouldn’t use up my 270 and 308 ammo lol


----------



## Lilly001

I also have a couple K SR, SP, and LP primers I can trade.
I’m looking for .243 federal fusion, but I’d consider other .243 other than core-locks . I’ve got lots of those.


----------



## HughW2

Lilly001 said:


> I’ve got extra in some calibers.
> What are you looking for?


Lilly,
You make a very nice offer.  Hopefully the manufacturers and retailers get this situation under control by deer season.  I can find calibers like .308 and 6.5 CR but it frustrates me not to be able to find .270 Win.  It is doubly confounding when I see a case of .450 Bushmaster or .350 Legend or .270 Westerner, but never .270 Win.  Some marketing manager setting production goals by caliber is not doing their job.  I seriously doubt .350 Legend or .450 Bushmaster are more popular rounds than .270 Win.
Sorry for the sermon.


----------



## Lilly001

I do have some .270 that I could spare if you are anywhere near mid Ga.
I’ll have to dig it out to see exactly what I have.





HughW2 said:


> Lilly,
> You make a very nice offer.  Hopefully the manufacturers and retailers get this situation under control by deer season.  I can find calibers like .308 and 6.5 CR but it frustrates me not to be able to find .270 Win.  It is doubly confounding when I see a case of .450 Bushmaster or .350 Legend or .270 Westerner, but never .270 Win.  Some marketing manager setting production goals by caliber is not doing their job.  I seriously doubt .350 Legend or .450 Bushmaster are more popular rounds than .270 Win.
> Sorry for the sermon.


----------



## Nimrod71

I really expect the LGS's to have ample hunting ammo by opening day.  Then if not you can always join the Did You Buy A Gun Today line. Just joking, Have Faith, it will be on the shelves.


----------



## Semi-Pro

I'm assuming there will be a part two to this thread


----------



## FlipKing

Robert28 said:


> Mostly 6.5 creedmoor but I haven’t gotten to shoot different rounds to find out what my rifle likes yet. Bought it last year and then everything went nuts after that and I wasn’t able to shoot it.



I haven't seen a 6.5 that won't shoot eld-x well. That's what I've stocked up both factory and aftermarket like Unkown Munitions, Dallas Customs, Choice ammo, and Spark.


----------



## kmckinnie

Locked ? up hit a 1000


----------

